# Folding Forum War - All Hail Boxxy!



## jck

Do I have to love her? Or just think she's nutty but cute?


----------



## LiLChris

Nutty but cute is fine.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Nutty but cute is fine.









Okay. Next question: do I have to CPU fold, or can it be GPU?


----------



## LiLChris

Anything you want to fold, every bit helps!

If you don't have a passkey were going to provide one for you.


----------



## LethalRise750

I love this team.


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Nutty but cute is fine.









^^ This.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Anything you want to fold, every bit helps!

If you don't have a passkey were going to provide one for you.

I have one for myself, but I do believe I will donate my 6-7k PPD GTS250's output to this team.

I may add more once I get to 5M or 6M personally, and help make Boxxy > Hayley > ShtSh00tr


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

ohmaigawd boxxy or Haley Williams


----------



## LiLChris

You can fold under your own name.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

FUUUUUUU I can't decide










vs.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan* 
ohmaigawd boxxy or Haley Williams









Boxxy of course!


----------



## jck

Naw. I'll put the GTS250 under this team name once I have the passkey.

I have signed up for this team. Boxxy...so cute. Too bad she's nutty. She'd be totally hawt if she was calm and super smart


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan* 
FUUUUUUU I can't decide










vs.










Is that really a question?


----------



## AuraNova

inb4zodac


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I may add more once I get to 5M or 6M personally, and help make Boxxy > Hayley > ShtSh00tr









Exactly what I just thought, well except the Hayley part.
Wouldn't shtsh00tr be surprised if Boxxy outfolded him in a week.
















GO!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Thought I would help yall decide...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunova...n/photostream/


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spartacus* 
Exactly what I just thought, well except the Hayley part.
Wouldn't shtsh00tr be surprised if Boxxy outfolded him in a week.
















GO!

Exactly. I'm gonna hit 5M on personal passkey, then switch all my rigs to Boxxy.

Boxxy > ShtSh00tr

Boxxy 4 Life









I need another drink


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuraNova* 
inb4zodac

I won't sully myself by posting in this thread.

Wait...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I won't sully myself by posting in this thread.

Wait...









Too late...Sully









Boxxy is really cute...she is just...um...super ADHD, incoherent, and...really cute.

Luckily, I met a beautiful, smart, CALM woman. whew....


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I won't sully myself by posting in this thread.

Wait...


----------



## LiLChris

Spreadsheet not displaying results, but I am getting your sign ups.

Blasted headache isn't letting me do things properly!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 









Spreadsheet not displaying results, but I am getting your sign ups.

Blasted headache isn't letting me do things properly!

Updates every 5 mins.


----------



## mrfajita

Time to start folding again so this team doesn't win!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Updates every 5 mins.









To the main page's sheet?

I signed up for it over 5 mins ago.

Added: went back and Ctrl-F5'ed and it doesn't have me

Google = epic fail


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
Time to start folding again so this team doesn't win!

Good choice. The Hayley club is around the corner.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
To the main page's sheet?

I signed up for it over 5 mins ago.

Your name is added to the list. It's just not showing up.

Chris should have given me access, so I can fix this.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Your name is added to the list. It's just not showing up.

Chris should have given me access, so I can fix this.

Chris should give you access?

Hm.









Ugh. I'm gonna logout. I gotta sleep. I'll get my GTS450 over to Boxxy's team soon. Then, I'll put the rest of my rigs on when I get over #75 on the team.


----------



## LiLChris

K how do I give you access? Bleh Ill just make it public tell me when your done.


----------



## zodac

Spreadsheet sorted. Will update every 5 mins now.


----------



## jach11

How do i fold for this team?? Number??


----------



## LiLChris

See, Z does care about Boxxy!









Anyone want to make a sig?
It has to be cute just like Boxxy.


----------



## jck

Boxxy is almost as cute as me!


----------



## zodac

I care about Folding.

Even Boxxy cannot take away from Folding, try as she might.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
How do i fold for this team?? Number??

I was going to PM you back, but was trying to sort the spreadsheet.
Just use *All_Hail_Boxxy* name or use your own folding name if you have it.

It hasn't started yet.

Quote:

One week, from the 8th-15th of November. The event starts at 12pm EST/4pm GMT.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

boxxy needs to die, but atleast shes helping folding by this club lol


----------



## jck

Hayley = cute but hawter

Boxxy = cuter but hawt

Win-win.


----------



## Lostintyme

I'll help this team. Boxxy wins.


----------



## wcdolphin

Time to get out the Single Stage... Earth, sorry but you are going to have to deal with me pulling another 500W from the grid in order to hit 5.0 Ghz Stable on this 930 :O


----------



## LiLChris

Don't forget to sign up here.


----------



## zodac

I didn't forget.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I didn't forget.


----------



## jck




----------



## terence52

signed up








so... i just continue folding or?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

In


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
In











Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
signed up








so... i just continue folding or?









Yea, but fold more for Boxxy!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 









Yea, but fold more for Boxxy!









time to enable my smp again


----------



## dontknowa

Although I dont know her, but I think she's cute, so I am in









But I dont have to love her before I can join right?


----------



## Robitussin

Hmm I just followed Z's guide so i guess I'm foling under robitussin not team name, but its all for boxxy in the end









*edit just got the 250 up and running too


----------



## LiLChris

No worries I will change it to your name.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 


















House is an opiate addict. Says it all really









On a positive note...

WAR WERE DECLARED!










You Tube


----------



## mmx+

She looks nice enough....but I'm siding with the Linux Lords


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


She looks nice enough....but I'm siding with the Linux Lords *Hayley Club*


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









Sorry, but no. You guys already have a decent number of people, I'm the only Linux guy ATM. And I'd like to make us a success


----------



## MicahFett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









um... help me out here:

Who are Boxxy and Hayley?

At work, so nearly every website and search engine result is blocked (or I'd figure it out myself).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicahFett*


um... help me out here:

Who are Boxxy and Hayley?

At work, so nearly every website and search engine result is blocked (or I'd figure it out myself).


Hayley is a (British?) singer. Not sure about Boxxy


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hayley is a (British?) singer. Not sure about Boxxy



Hayley is an american singer


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicahFett*


um... help me out here:

Who are Boxxy and Hayley?

At work, so nearly every website and search engine result is blocked (or I'd figure it out myself).


Hayley is the lead singer of the band Paramore, and has an amazing voice along with perfect looks, she's pretty much the pinnacle of women,









Boxxy on the other hand is an attention seeking camwhore who wears too much eyeliner.


----------



## MicahFett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Hayley is the lead singer of the band Paramore, and has an amazing voice along with perfect looks, she's pretty much the pinnacle of women,









Boxxy on the other hand is an attention seeking camwhore who wears too much eyeliner.










Ahh... thank you. this has explained many a person's avatar. I was thinking that somehow this Boxxy was related to folding


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicahFett*


Ahh... thank you. this has explained many a person's avatar. I was thinking that somehow this Boxxy was related to folding










Hehe, no.









Be sure to sign up to the FFW's, preferably the Hayley club (Check out my signature links for the fanclub/FFW club.)









That GTX465 can crank out some good PPD


----------



## omega17

Or my signature, in case you missed it in Waffles


----------



## PCCstudent

Kinda creepy if an old guy said "Hail Boxxy" OH! I just did


----------



## Fantasysage

I might fold for you guys just to upset the HW club


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


I might fold for you guys just to upset the HW club










You_ could_ do it for that reason, but that'd be silly

Boxxy is the queen of cam wh0re, and you lot are apparently her minions.

If someone's going to get upset about this, doesn't take a genius to figure out it's not going to be us


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Threads needs moar nekked Boxxy k?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan*


Threads needs moar nekked Boxxy k?


To keep me out?

Then yes, that would work


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


To keep me out?

Then yes, that would work










She hawt though, don't deny it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan*


Threads needs moar nekked Boxxy k?


No. Not on OCN.


----------



## zodac

I think someone removed my entry...


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think someone removed my entry...


Steady...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think someone removed my entry...


You entered? Or was this some sort of prank?


----------



## MicahFett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Hehe, no.









Be sure to sign up to the FFW's, preferably the Hayley club (Check out my signature links for the fanclub/FFW club.)









That GTX465 can crank out some good PPD










Is Hayley the girl in Zodac's Avatar? I've always wondered who that was ever since Zodac changed pictures.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You entered? Or was this some sort of prank?


Prank. I earnt it, since I fixed the spreadsheet for Chris.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MicahFett*


Is Hayley the girl in Zodac's Avatar? I've always wondered who that was ever since Zodac changed pictures.


Yes... al my avatars have been Hayley.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes... al my avatars have been Hayley.










All of them?

I am falling asleep at work. Someone make me some more coffee please.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Prank. I earnt it, since I fixed the spreadsheet for Chris.

Yes... al my avatars have been Hayley.










I prefer avvys that aren't deceiving. I guess it's time for a change....might go for the nuke that I have @ TPU


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


All of them?


Well, a couple of them were Paramore, but Hayley was in them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I prefer avvys that aren't deceiving. I guess it's time for a change....might go for the nuke that I have @ TPU


That looks awful though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That looks awful though.










My nuke? But I







: it









Suggestions?


----------



## zodac

I know you love it, but it doesn't really suit you, if you know what I mean. And it's too yellow/orange.


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm whats going on here?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know you love it, but it doesn't really suit you, if you know what I mean. And it's too yellow/orange.


Maybe I'll make a blue-tinted explosion









Or maybe something Linux themed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmm whats going on here?










I'm debating potential avvys w/ Zodac


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmm whats going on here?










Stopping discussion about Boxxy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe I'll make a blue-tinted explosion









Or maybe something Linux themed.


Blue explosion wouldn't be much better. Go with a Linux avvy.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stopping discussion about Boxxy.

Blue explosion wouldn't be much better. Go with a Linux avvy.


----------



## zodac

Boring and overdone. Some originality please.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stopping discussion about Boxxy.


What'd you say? Eh?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Boring and overdone. Some originality please.


Suggestions then? I like this one and I liked the nuke......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


What'd you say? Eh?










Canadian, eh?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Canadian, eh?










Nah...more like...i can't hear ya eh.

I'm American born and raised...


----------



## zodac

Crop this:


----------



## jck

Or this:


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stopping discussion about Boxxy.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Suggestions then? I like this one and I liked the nuke......


Can I crop out the white...it bothers me.


----------



## zodac

Too much Boxxy.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Crop this:











Ooooh, like!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Or this:




















No


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Too much Boxxy.


I think she made that msg 4 u, Z.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Too much Boxxy.


There is never enough Boxxy!


----------



## zodac

Make sure you delete the bakground in PS... so it blends in with OCN's background.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Make sure you delete the bakground in PS... so it blends in with OCN's background.










I doesn't has PS. Just GIMP. Not shelling out many hundreds of dollars for software I don't need & doesn't run on Linux.


----------



## LiLChris

I'll do it for you...in a bit cause I am doing stuff around the house.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I'll do it for you...in a bit cause I am doing stuff around the house.


Thank you














:

That would be great!

And maybe if it was a bit better centered as well


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Thank you














:

That would be great!

And maybe if it was a bit better centered as well










Cropping is free for bumping this thread while I was asleep.
The centering is going to cost you extra...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Cropping is free for bumping this thread while I was asleep.
The centering is going to cost you extra...


I can crop.....but I wanted the background gone. I can just make it centered myself then


----------



## Fantasysage

Okay ladies and gents, after much internal deliberation.

I am folding for boxxy.


----------



## zodac

But... you wanted the Intel team?


----------



## jck




----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But... you wanted the Intel team?










Back off!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantasysage*


Okay ladies and gents, after much internal deliberation.

I am folding for boxxy.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But... you wanted the Intel team?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 









Boxxy is a lie too, ya know


----------



## LiLChris

Z is always trolling.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Boxxy is a lie too, ya know









Something that adorable is not a lie, your just jealous!


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But... you wanted the Intel team?









I was going to, but then I figured I need to wage war against Hailey.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Something that adorable is not a lie, your just jealous!

uh ohh! I touched a nerve


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
uh ohh! I touched a nerve









Pfft nope.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I can crop.....but I wanted the background gone. I can just make it centered myself then









I uploaded the PNG & PSD files for you.

Probably could have done a better job, but then I noticed I worked more on your avatar than I did on mine...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I uploaded the PNG & PSD files for you.

Probably could have done a better job, but then I noticed I worked more on your avatar than I did on mine...









Thank you *very* much


----------



## zodac

Much better.

The "Think Linux" text would have been a nice touch, but this is much better than your old ones.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Much better.

The "Think Linux" text would have been a nice touch, but this is much better than your old ones.

I'll just set that as my user title


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Thank you *very* much









Your welcome, now you can go ahead and delete all of Z's trolling posts from my thread like we agreed.

Tyvm.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Your welcome, now you can go ahead and delete all of Z's trolling posts from my thread like we agreed.

Tyvm.



















Bribery!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I pledge my GTX260 to Boxxy. Where do I sign up?


----------



## LiLChris

Here


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Here

Done


----------



## savagebunny

The cancer has spread beyond belief


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
The cancer has spread beyond belief

But Boxxy is the queen


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
But Boxxy is the queen









All hail Boxxy!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Who wants a massive Boxxy picture drop?


----------



## Jmartinez06

You guys... Might be crazy... Just a thought. Xp


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Who wants a massive Boxxy picture drop?


do it in the main off topic boxxy thread, if you really must


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


do it in the main off topic boxxy thread, if you really must


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


All hail Boxxy!


I would really hail Boxxy by folding under the All_Hail_Boxxy name...

IF YOU WOULD SEND ME THE PASSKEY!!!









Please?


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I would really hail Boxxy by folding under the All_Hail_Boxxy name...

IF YOU WOULD SEND ME THE PASSKEY!!!









Please?










Competition doesn't start for a month.


----------



## mmx+

Boxxy is a lie.........


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Boxxy is a lie too, ya know










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Boxxy is a lie.........











I'm glad someone agrees with me


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 









I'm glad someone agrees with me


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 









This post is a lie


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 









LOL. I just watched the vids... Good lord! If you put her in a rubber room she'd be bouncing off the walls


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
This post is a lie

^^^^^^^^^This post is trolling.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
^^^^^^^^^This post is trolling.


















Boxxy's doing her best troll face, awwww shweeet


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Boxxy's doing her best troll face, awwww shweeet









Your a better troll than Z was in my fanclub thread, thanks for the free bumps!









Now stop being jealous of the queen!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
...a better troll than Z...

That should be my custom title


----------



## LiLChris

Passkey is up in the OP.


----------



## reflex99

hmmm now i just need to complete my 470 RMA before then.....


----------



## LiLChris

Mobo Is probably dead, I made a thread about it in this section. 
Sorry for letting the team down I was really excited for this.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Mobo Is probably dead, I made a thread about it in this section. 
Sorry for letting the team down I was really excited for this.










looks like you're all mouth and no mobo









boxxy are dissapoint


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reflex99* 
hmmm now i just need to complete my 470 RMA before then.....

Good luck, lets see how EVGA treats me for my first ever RMA.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
looks like you're all mouth and no mobo









boxxy are dissapoint

Not now...


----------



## zodac

Have you found anything physically wrong with the motherboard?


----------



## LiLChris

Nah it seems the mobo is fine, I cant find anything physically wrong with it.
I can boot into Ubuntu fine with my 9800gtx+ but I am going to keep it offline just incase.

While connecting the 480 it will turn on for 1 sec then shut off and wont let me turn it on again. If I don't connect the power to the 480 the fan will spin up and PC will turn on but no video of course.

Going to post in the Nvidia section and Evga forums and see if anyone has experienced this before.
Waiting for my friend to get out of the police academy so I can head over and test out different parts.


----------



## zodac

Good luck.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Good luck Chris! Hopefully it's all ok









On another topic, Zodac, you post more here than the Hayley FFW thread. Perhaps you _do_ prefer Boxxy


----------



## omega17

So is there physically anything wrong with the 480? Heatsinks not become dislodged or anything daft like that has it?

Guess it's safest to just RMA it. Hope it gets sorted; points are points, even if they are for teh kween


----------



## jach11

Hey ill test you 480!!!
and never return it..


----------



## LiLChris

Woo just checked the list, more members!









Will try my hardest to get the i7/9800gtx+ up and running for this...I am a little scared knowing it might have been my PSU. 
Q6600 & 8800gts are ready to go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


Hey ill test you 480!!!
and never return it..


If you were in Miami I would let you test it.








But I will handcuff myself to the heat pipes.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
If you were in Miami I would let you test it.








But I will handcuff myself to the heat pipes.

Sounds like someone from Miami...into computer-based S&M bondage stuff. Crazy kids...


----------



## Alazar

*waves at Zodac*

I'm going to stand on this side of the line...


----------



## jck

Zodac loves Boxxy too...just too shy to admit it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Zodac loves Boxxy too...just too shy to admit it.









I hate to have to say this again and again, but this post is a lie... ^_^


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I hate to have to say this again and again, but this post is a lie... ^_^

every post you have ever made in this forum is a lie


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
every post you have ever made in this forum is a lie

This post is...

HYPERBOLE!!1!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I hate to have to say this again and again, but this post is a lie... ^_^

Boxxy is a lie


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
This post is...

HYPERBOLE!!1!










nah, i don't exaggerate.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
nah, i don't exaggerate.

'fraid ya do


----------



## GeforceGTS

Minus eyeliner + hair dye.. That is all.

*runs for cover*


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
'fraid ya do

please stop proving that your every post is a lie


----------



## MicahFett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 









Minus eyeliner + hair dye.. That is all.

*runs for cover*

That's different.

Thank God her personality makes up for it.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 









Minus eyeliner + hair dye.. That is all.

*runs for cover*

No, that's not all. Turnabout is fair play...

Let's see what Hayley looks like now when she's not prepped by a makeup and hair team:










She's not all glossy angelic without her Maybelline either.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
No, that's not all. Turnabout is fair play...

Let's see what Hayley looks like now when she's not prepped by a makeup and hair team:










She's not all glossy angelic without her Maybelline either.










she appears to be practicing for something....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 

















CAPTAIN YOUS ON OUR TEAM!
















Now I feel MUCH better. Where the Captain goes, all is well


















Boxxy loves the Captain!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 







CAPTAIN YOUS ON OUR TEAM!
















Now I feel MUCH better. Where the Captain goes, all is well


















Boxxy loves the Captain!

Everyone loves Boxxy


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Everyone loves Boxxy


----------



## LiLChris

Lol @ pics.

We need to get more folders so try to spread the word!
Can't let the other teams beat our adorable Boxxy can we?

Even if they never folded before just a few work units helps.


----------



## Fantasysage

I might have to pay my old man to fold my GPU's for a week but I am going to make it happen. BOXXY WILL WIN!


----------



## jck

Here's what Boxxy says about getting more folders for her...


----------



## LiLChris

The Folding Forum War begins in about 12 hours, hope everyone is ready! 
This isn't about Boxxy its about getting us closer to 4th and helping the cause.









And of course the prizes you may win.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


The Folding Forum War begins in about 12 hours, hope everyone is ready! 
This isn't about Boxxy its about getting us closer to 4th and helping the cause.









And of course the prizes you may win.










wait what???









I thought it was NOVEMBER???







When?
One week, from the 8th-15th of November. The event starts at 12pm EST/4pm GMT.

btw i found our captian 
EL CAPITAN BOXXY!!!!


----------



## LiLChris

Oh fail I thought it was October, good I might get my 480 by then.
Since there was no Foldathon announcement till yesterday I kept thinking this was the replacement didn't even notice the date.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Oh fail I thought it was October, good I might get my 480 by then.
Since there was no Foldathon announcement till yesterday I kept thinking this was the replacement didn't even notice the date.




















GOOD THEN WE WILL ALL BE FOLDING ON THE RIGHT DAY!!1


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


GOOD THEN WE WILL ALL BE FOLDING ON THE RIGHT DAY!!1










I am always folding, well with the exception last few days, but I have good reason.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am always folding, well with the exception last few days, but I have good reason.




















this image relates to me and you then... lol

i see you coming up on my tail in boinc btw i had to fire up the old rig for 2 days straight to get some distance aw2ay from you

did you notice?


----------



## LiLChris

Main rig is down, so no sorry didn't notice since I had to stop crunching as well.









I only have a q6600 folding cause of the Team Competition.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
wait what???









I thought it was NOVEMBER???







When?
One week, from the 8th-15th of November. The event starts at 12pm EST/4pm GMT.

btw i found our captian
EL CAPITAN BOXXY!!!!


















OMG! WHERE ARE BOXXY'S HANDS?!?!?!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
OMG! WHERE ARE BOXXY'S HANDS?!?!?!









The coat covers them =P


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
The coat covers them =P

oh whew.










that makes Boxxy very happy.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
The coat covers them =P

shame it doesn't cover her face too


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
shame it doesn't cover her face too



















...again...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

In it to win it!







zodac.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
In it to win it!







zodac.









Awesome...Okies for Boxxy!!!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

This is the team for Boxy Brown fans right?


----------



## jck

Nooooooooooo cute adorable mistreated Boxxy...you know, AWG...










Boxxy!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
In it to win it!







zodac.









Glad to have you on the team!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah figured I'd throw a good amount of PPD for Boxy Brown, err, Boxxy. I'll have some downtime during the competition though since I'll be moving. Not sure how long I'll be down but hopefully it's not too long.


----------



## markt

Just joined my boy asked me to. Where it says use your own name, it'll still give credit yes?


----------



## zodac

Yup, that'll work fine.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Just joined my boy asked me to.











Glad to have you with the team!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
shame it doesn't cover her face too


----------



## Robitussin

So I totally thought it started today too : / but thats ok more time is just more crap I can buy for my rig to fold with


----------



## bakageta

Oh I'm so in for this.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
No, that's not all. Turnabout is fair play...

Let's see what Hayley looks like now when she's not prepped by a makeup and hair team:










She's not all glossy angelic without her Maybelline either.









Hayley still looks 10x better on her worst day










Yes, you's trollin'..I know.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
*Hayley still looks 10x better on her worst day*









Yes, you's trollin'..I know.


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## pioneerisloud

Hey guys, can I join the team, but still just fold using my forum name? I don't really feel like re-configuring my clients.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Hey guys, can I join the team, but still just fold using my forum name? I don't really feel like re-configuring my clients.

Read the OP.


----------



## LiLChris

Boxxy wants more folders!


----------



## PsYLoR

Folder wants less boxxy


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I just signed up for this team


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
I just signed up for this team









Welcome aboard!


----------



## jach11

Where are the team specs???


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
where are the team specs???

op


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
Where are the team specs???

If you want to use your own personal Folding name you can and still qualify.
Or you can use *All_Hail_Boxxy*.

More details in the OP.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

A boxxy bump? Also, RAM is confusing.


----------



## jck

Queen Boxxy rules.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Queen Boxxy rules.










this .. umm...

this post is ..... err....

I can't be bothered to finish that sentence


----------



## LiLChris

20 folders for Boxxy!








And 2 top 20 folders.

We have a chance to be #1, lets get some more folders.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
this .. umm...

this post is ..... err....

I can't be bothered to finish that sentence









Admit you love Boxxy...it's why you post here...

Boxxy is the QUEEN of OCN!!!


----------



## Fantasysage

This was shall be epic.

Someone post hailey and boxxy dukeing it out.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I got a spare PC with a 8800GS and a E2200 plus a PS3. Add to my E7300 and GTX 260. I could even fold on my Netbook


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've asked a guy if he would sell his 2 month old GTX 460 1Gb for Â£145. Now I need to sell my ATI cards.


----------



## jck

She loves you upgrading, Captain!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I've asked a guy if he would sell his 2 month old GTX 460 1Gb for Â£145. Now I need to sell my ATI cards.


----------



## jck

This is the look Boxxy will get when she sees we won for her:


----------



## omega17

nah dude, when Hayley wins, she'll be all like...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
nah dude, when Hayley wins, she'll be all like...


----------



## jck

I think SmokinWaffle actually knows Boxxy...she mentions "Waffle" among her friends in the FOAR ANT FRUM BOXXY vid


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I think SmokinWaffle actually knows Boxxy...she mentions "Waffle" among her friends in the FOAR ANT FRUM BOXXY vid










That would be awesome, I think Z would get mad if they were friends.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
That would be awesome, I think Z would get mad if they were friends.









Get Mad? Nah. Z doesn't get mad. Z just modifies your posts









If I could prove that SmokinWaffle was "waffle" that boxxy mentions, I would do some serious politicking.

Of course, someone might find out what famous people I know.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Get Mad? Nah. Z doesn't get mad. Z just modifies your posts









And makes them against the ToS so you get infracted. Don't forget that.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And makes them against the ToS so you get infracted. Don't forget that.









You should learn an American tradition...plead the 5th.
















Boxxy rules...Hayley...

Well, I have been told not to talk bad about Hayley or make any disparaging photoshops of her...or I will suffer...


----------



## zodac

Yup; majority of your posts are in this section... where I can do _whatever_ I want_._


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yup; majority of your posts are in this section... where I can do _whatever_ I want_._

Isnt that abuse of a power postion?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Isnt that abuse of a power postion?

Not when I do it.


----------



## Domino

*heart*


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Isnt that abuse of a power postion?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not when I do it.









See? Z has no conscience...I am doomed.









greed corrupts...absolute greed corrupts absolutely.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
See? Z has no conscience...I am doomed.









*power* corrupts...absolute *power* corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quick question. Since its another Nvidia card I'm replacing my 260 with, all I need to do is drop it in and boot up? I know I could do this with ATI cards.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, it'll be fine.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Quick question. Since its another Nvidia card I'm replacing my 260 with, all I need to do is drop it in and boot up? I know I could do this with ATI cards.

If you're moving to a Fermi card I'd recommend updating to the latest drivers if you're not already running them. Other than that just reinstall your folding client (if you're not already running GPU3) and you'll be up and folding again in no time.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

According to MSI AB.

Driver version - 8.17.12.5896
Forceware - 258.96


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









in your case, it's greed...cause, you already got the power...you just want things your way...want want want


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
According to MSI AB.

Driver version - 8.17.12.5896
Forceware - 258.96

Then you shouldn't need to update drivers. Just make sure you have the GPU3 client installed and you're good to go.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
in your case, it's greed...cause, you already got the power...you just want things your way...want want want
















PPD greed... the best of all greed.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
PPD greed... the best of all greed.









I don't know...stroopwafle greed sounds better


----------



## Pir




----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pir* 









hehe


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## zodac




----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









You want more folders or not!


----------



## zodac

Yes and no.

The Hayley team is around the corner.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes and no.

The Hayley team is around the corner.









Yeah but this isn't the Hayley team, this is BOXXY!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Yeah but this isn't the Hayley team, this is BOXXY!!!

That's why I said around the corner...

Did you forget your English in the time we haven't spoken?


----------



## jach11

sheesh stop fighting over it!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's why I said around the corner...

Did you forget your English in the time we haven't spoken?

Well nobody in the Boxxy thread is interested in what's around the corner







. Boxxy doesn't NEED to be on a corner to get attention







.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
well nobody in the boxxy thread is interested in what's around the corner







. Boxxy doesn't need to be on a corner to get attention







.

lol!









hooker joke!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Well nobody in the Boxxy thread is interested in what's around the corner







. Boxxy doesn't NEED to be on a corner to get attention







.

She just needs to be on /b/.

That's well worse than a corner.


----------



## jach11

anyone wanna donate an 8800 GT??


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
anyone wanna donate an 8800 GT??









Sure if you donate $60 ill donate one.


----------



## jach11

would it be better than my 9600 gso? PPD wise?


----------



## LiLChris

Database


----------



## 420Assassin

decient remix


You Tube


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Database









Attaboy.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Attaboy.









I am not a boy!









I am a grown teenager, I even have some chest hair.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Attaboy.









I thinks it attabooiiiiii!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I am not a boy!









Ok sweetie; you're a girl to me from now on.

Forever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I am a grown teenager, I even have some chest hair.









This doesn't actually disprove the girl thing.









So... is Chris short for Christina?


----------



## LiLChris

Yes but shh! dont tell anyone.









You keep my secret and I shall keep your secret.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok sweetie; you're a girl to me from now on.

Forever.

This doesn't actually disprove the girl thing.









So... is Chris short for Christina?

OOOOOH OUCH BUURRRN!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yes but shh! dont tell anyone.









You keep my secret and I shall keep your secret.









My secret? What's that?

Did Dilyn sell you that FB info? I told you he was over charging you...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
OOOOOH OUCH BUURRRN!!!


----------



## LiLChris

I talked him down to $20.
We agreed you weren't important enough.


----------



## zodac

I'd have sold it for a fiver.


----------



## jach11

IM bored...
[email protected]


----------



## jck

n00bs


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
IM bored...
[email protected]

Wait... this conversation _bores_ you?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
n00bs









Americans.


----------



## jach11

no just bored at home..
:sigh:


----------



## jach11

HEY!!!
americans do suck!! Europe wins!! POLSKA!!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Americans.









Irishmen


----------



## jach11

yo lilchris. Hows the humidity down there??


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
yo lilchris. Hows the humidity down there??

I don't know I never leave my house, the outside scares me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Irishmen









I know... crazy fools.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Americans.









Silly trolls.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
HEY!!!
americans do suck!! Europe wins!! POLSKA!!

I agree. *Most* Americans suck. Fortunately, I came on here and got away from most of them, and talk to cool Americans and people of other nationalities...especially cool Dutch people who have introduced me to the most delicious looking food...stroopwafels









Then, Z had to come along and troll it over...









Hey Z...I got a REALLY good pic of Hayley off Google Images...can I post it?









(*puts on his body armor, kev helmet, and starts digging the fallout shelter*)


----------



## jach11

whats the first thread ever made on overclock.net??
And wheres admin?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know... crazy fools.









Stop referring what you are in a 3rd person!

You are a fool.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Then, Z had to come along and troll it over...









I was in the DOU before you...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hey Z...I got a REALLY good pic of Hayley off Google Images...can I post it?









(*puts on his body armor, kev helmet, and starts digging the fallout shelter*)









None of that stuff will protect you if you post it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Stop referring what you are in a 3rd person!

You are a fool.









Reported.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jach11* 
whats the first thread ever made on overclock.net??
And wheres admin?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...clock-net.html


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I was in the DOU before you...

Your point?

Quote:

None of that stuff will protect you if you post it.
I don't need protection. I have people who take care of that for me.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Reported.









You don't scare me! I'll just call Miki


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Your point?

Do I need a point? It was just a statement... maybe you should get some sleep.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I don't need protection. I have people who take care of that for me.









I think those people would be your protection.

Not as if they'd be enough...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You don't scare me! I'll just call Miki









Miki would help *me*, not you. Staff stick together.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You don't scare me! I'll just call Miki









I'll call uncle Chuck at Quantico.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'll call uncle Chuck at Quantico.









No man called Chuck scares me.









And Quantico sounds like a gas company...


----------



## jach11

where are the folding stats??


----------



## zodac

None as of yet. War doesn't start until 8th of Nov.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
None as of yet. War doesn't start until 8th of Nov.









WOW!!
I have some folding to do


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
None as of yet. War doesn't start until 8th of Nov.









According to you war started when I made the Boxxy fanclub.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Chris declared war.



You Tube


----------



## zodac

Yes, you declared zodac vs Boxxy war.

The Forum Folding War, however, starts on the 8th of Nov.

Notice how the FFW has a capital 'W'? *USE YOUR EYES!*


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No man called Chuck scares me.









And Quantico sounds like a gas company...

Chuck is a guy I grew up around who is like my uncle. His grandmother was like my grandmother, because mine both died when I was little.

Quantico is a place where you'll find A) lots of Marines, and B) lots of federal agents.


----------



## LiLChris

I can't use them, you keep winking at me and the only way of avoiding your creepy wink is to close my as much as I can!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Quantico is a place where you'll find A) lots of Marines, and B) lots of federal agents.

Doesn't necessarily mean it's not a gas company though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I can't use them, you keep winking at me and the only way of avoiding your creepy wink is to close my as much as I can!

Well... then you forget to add in words in your sentences...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Doesn't necessarily mean it's not a gas company though.

No. But, Quantico is where uncle Chuck works out of.









I think you're right...I need sleep...and Nyquil...and more nyquil...and more sleep. Damn weather changes.


----------



## LiLChris

Guess I need to open my eyes a bit more.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 









Guess I need to open my eyes a bit more.

And look! The avvy is back again.


----------



## jck

I know something Z didn't notice...at least til after I mentioned it...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And look! The avvy is back again.









Really? I don't see it anymore.


----------



## jck

+1 LilChris I need to turn that stuff off so my laptop doesn't lag.


----------



## LiLChris

Good news!!!!









Quote:

Hi Christian, With trying the video card in 3 systems with same power supply with no change and with an 8800 and 9800 working fine short of verifying the power supply works under the same load I have created a ticket for you to submit for an RMA. You can submit for an RMA by going to your members area of evga.com and go to View/Edit My Products. Click on Product Details for this product and click Submit RMA. Fill out the form and use the ticket #. Please be as specific as possible to the issues you are experiencing. The RMA Department has to review and approve the RMA. This usually takes 1 business day. You will receive an e-mail when it is approved with instructions as to where and how to ship the product. Please review your shipping address in your account to make sure we ship the replacement back to the correct address. We can't ship to PO boxes. Ticket # 766534 Thanks, EVGA

Finally EVGA after a dozen dam emails they are letting me start the RMA, monday I can finally ship it out.
Sadly wasn't in time for the Foldathon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
+1 LilChris I need to turn that stuff off so my laptop doesn't lag.









I sometimes do it while I am on my phone just to load up a bit quicker.
Haven't checked out Tapatalk yet, might give it a try soon, but my iPhone is fine on handling OCN.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Dam, the only RMA I've used is WD and they were good. Also, I'm slighty intoxicated yet I'm typing better than when I'm sober.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

A new avatar for the Boxxy team


----------



## Drogue

Signed up!


----------



## Klue22

I joined just because I know it will make a lot people angry if we win..
Hopefully I can get all my rigs going that week which should equate to 50k+ PPD.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I joined just because I know it will make a lot people angry if we win..
Hopefully I can get all my rigs going that week which should equate to 50k+ PPD.












Man, this sucks. I just started up my GPU client, and now my CPU went from about 5.5k PPD down to 2.5k







. My GPU is only putting out about 2.5-3k. I think I have something wrong..... Oh well, after this GPU2 unit, I'll just stop GPU folding again.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*











Man, this sucks. I just started up my GPU client, and now my CPU went from about 5.5k PPD down to 2.5k







. My GPU is only putting out about 2.5-3k. I think I have something wrong..... Oh well, after this GPU2 unit, I'll just stop GPU folding again.


Using ATI card in your sig rig? Its understandable then. I used to have a 3850 that would max my Pentium 4 when folding.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Using ATI card in your sig rig? Its understandable then. I used to have a 3850 that would max my Pentium 4 when folding.


Yeah.... I get "decent" PPD with it too for being an ATI card.

I thought I had it setup before and was getting like 7-8k PPD with them combined, but I guess not. I only turned on the GPU client because it's getting really cold in here anyway. Needed more heat







.


----------



## zodac

Have you tried setting the affinities for the SMP and GPU clients to see if the PPD improves?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Have you tried setting the affinities for the SMP and GPU clients to see if the PPD improves?


Umm, no? I know I have the GPU client set to slightly higher priority. And the SMP set to idle.


----------



## zodac

Nah.... try using "-smp 3" on the SMP client, and in Task Manager, set the affinity of FahCore_a3.exe to the first 3 cores, and the affinity of FahCore_11 (or 14) to the last core.

And set the priority of FahCore_a3 to "Above Normal", and of FahCore_11/14 to "High" or "Realtime".


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah.... try using "-smp 3" on the SMP client, and in Task Manager, set the affinity of FahCore_a3.exe to the first 3 cores, and the affinity of FahCore_11 (or 14) to the last core.

And set the priority of FahCore_a3 to "Above Normal", and of FahCore_11/14 to "High" or "Realtime".


Wouldn't I have to reset that everytime I start it up? I know there was a way I had it set before...I got like 4.5-5k PPD with smp, and almost 3k with my GPU2 client. I just don't remember what I did. I thought I just set them up normal, and had the GPU client set higher than smp.

Whatever I do, it's got to be a permanent fix, so if I restart...they're still working correctly.

Otherwise, my GPU2 client is only turned on for heating purposes.










EDIT:
Yeah, I'm now down to 1.8k PPD with smp. Wow.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, there's a guide for WinAFC to have it permenent in the Guides section, but try it out this way and see if it makes any difference before you set up a new program.


----------



## Yoko Littner

Stupid question.. who is boxxy? i keep seeing her.... alot...?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, there's a guide for WinAFC to have it permenent in the Guides section, but try it out this way and see if it makes any difference before you set up a new program.


I don't recall having to do that before though???


----------



## LiLChris

Going to sleep now, tired from reconfiguring my main rig back to shape.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner*


Stupid question.. who is boxxy? i keep seeing her.... alot...?


Check my sig.









But she is a crazy cute girl that many of us adore and Z is jealous of.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah.... try using "-smp 3" on the SMP client, and in Task Manager, set the affinity of FahCore_a3.exe to the first 3 cores, and the affinity of FahCore_11 (or 14) to the last core.

And set the priority of FahCore_a3 to "Above Normal", and of FahCore_11/14 to "High" or "Realtime".


I did just that. Now a3 = 69% usage, 11 = 22% usage.

EDIT:
That does appear to have done the trick kinda. All I have done NOW is I have -smp 3 set. SMP is set to idle priority, GPU2 is set to "Slightly Higher" in the settings. All is fine now. Getting between 6.5-7k PPD now.







SMP is getting between 3700-4000, and GPU2 is getting almost 3k. We'll see how long this works though...


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I did just that. Now a3 = 69% usage, 11 = 22% usage.

EDIT:
That does appear to have done the trick kinda. All I have done NOW is I have -smp 3 set. SMP is set to idle priority, GPU2 is set to "Slightly Higher" in the settings. All is fine now. Getting between 6.5-7k PPD now.







SMP is getting between 3700-4000, and GPU2 is getting almost 3k. We'll see how long this works though...


I shouldn't be helping opposing team members, but you're using the ATi card for folding right?

Have you checked out or ever used the Environment Variables tweaks? http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/ar...-variables.php
They can help you get more PPD from ATi, but need to be tweaked a lot as they can cause instability (i.e VPU recovers or BSOD







)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I shouldn't be helping opposing team members, but you're using the ATi card for folding right?

Have you checked out or ever used the Environment Variables tweaks? http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/ar...-variables.php
They can help you get more PPD from ATi, but need to be tweaked a lot as they can cause instability (i.e VPU recovers or BSOD







)


It's not so much helping an opposing team, we're all folding for the cause







. I'm actually only folding for heat...honestly. My rig is in the garage, and its quite cold out here







.

But yeah, I have tried that out before. I remember those variables causing some weird issues when I tried to load up a game. So I prefer to avoid those now.

But all is going well for now, HFM is reporting 6.6k PPD and climbing. I'll leave it going overnight and see what it does. Last time I tried both on, it was showing 5.5k smp and 3k GPU2. But the smp client started losing PPD rapidly, down to 60 PPD.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Okay, so it seems letting it auto pick its threads is a bad idea. Forcing smp to cores 1-3, and GPU2 to core 4 brought an increase back to my smp client. Letting it auto chose gave me a loss in the smp client.

How can I get just those two processes set so they start automatically like that?


----------



## zodac

This:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...prove-ppd.html


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## pioneerisloud

Well, after leaving it folding over night....I'm getting 6.2k PPD, with everything set normally. All I did was add -smp 3 to my smp client. Didn't change any affinities.

6.2k PPD is higher than I was getting just running smp (5-5.5k PPD), so I guess this isn't too bad. I really need an Nvidia GPU to run, lol. I miss my old 8800GT.


----------



## LiLChris

Maybe you can win one.









There is a few things I wouldn't mind winning.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Maybe you can win one.









There is a few things I wouldn't mind winning.

Doubtful, I don't put out enough PPD to win one. Would be nice though. What's sad is that I wouldn't even use it for PhysX....don't have any PhysX games worth mentioning other than Mafia II, and I've already beaten that.


----------



## LiLChris

Its randomized so you have a chance.









If not it would be the same winners all the time, well most of the time.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I finally OC'd my 460. Getting about 15-16K PPD.


----------



## LiLChris

Woot!

Dam it I want my 480 back in my hands...oh wait I still have it.
I want my fixed or new 480 in my hands!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Woot!

Dam it I want my 480 back in my hands...oh wait I still have it.
I want my fixed or new 480 in my hands!









what happened to it?


----------



## LiLChris

It decided to die and take down my OS with it...
This happened last week, just this morning I got Windows reinstalled and clients up and running.
Sadly I forgot to turn off the sleep settings so I woke up to all of them paused.










My 930 is folding at stock now, while I wait for the GTX 480 to get back.
They approved my RMA yesterday so sending it tomorrow.


----------



## Drogue

So.. I'm a very competitive person. I was looking through the list of teams and the amount of members each one has. As our fearless leader, Lilchris, I think you should do a little socializing and get some of the smaller teams to merge in with us. Whether they like Boxxy or not, if they want to win, they'll need to join us because we will probably win anyways.










Is that underhanded?

We must win! And we must destroy the Hayley Williams fanclub!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
So.. I'm a very competitive person. I was looking through the list of teams and the amount of members each one has. As our fearless leader, Lilchris, I think you should do a little socializing and get some of the smaller teams to merge in with us. Whether they like Boxxy or not, if they want to win, they'll need to join us because we will probably win anyways.










Is that underhanded?

We must win! And we must destroy the Hayley Williams fanclub!

We're gonna destroy Hayley with ease







.

I think we need to have a bet between Chris and Zodac. The loosing team, the "captain" should have to do something embarrassing (such as Zodac publicly loving on Boxxy).


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
We're gonna destroy Hayley with ease







.

I think we need to have a bet between Chris and Zodac. The loosing team, the "captain" should have to do something embarrassing (such as Zodac publicly loving on Boxxy).

Or how about the captain of the losing team has to use an avatar of the other teams choice for one month? Or maybe better yet, the whole team has to use a single avatar of the other teams choosing for one month.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Or how about the captain of the losing team has to use an avatar of the other teams choice for one month?

Mmmmm, I like that too







.


----------



## LiLChris

Don't forget we might not have that many folders but we have a good amount of the top 20 folders.

Markt, Avg, Myself
Well once I get everything back up and running.

Haven't checked everyone but I am sure we got some good PPD when we start.


----------



## Drogue

How about a bet though? Talk to Zodac see if you can get them to agree to a little side wager of some sort as I posted above. That would be funny them having to use some messed up avatar for a bit. See how deep their love for Hayley is. See if they got any heart.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would PAY to see Zodac wearing a Boxxy avatar







.


----------



## LiLChris

Alright I will make a thread about it later, so I assume I shall be stuck with the Hayley avatar and Z with the Boxxy avatar?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I still have another 5K PPD to give


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Alright I will make a thread about it later, so I assume I shall be stuck with the Hayley avatar and Z with the Boxxy avatar?









Yes. See if the whole team will agree to it. The whole team must wear a Boxxy avy. Make them go down with their captain, and we'll go down with you.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Alright I will make a thread about it later, so I assume I shall be stuck with the Hayley avatar and Z with the Boxxy avatar?









I think you're mis-understanding. The avatar change would only happen to the LOSING team. So if Boxxy team wins, we get to keep our avatar. If we lose, we run a Hayley avatar (I'd wear it too, why not). But if we win, then Zodac and his team must wear a Boxxy avatar.


----------



## LiLChris

Gotcha!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm down for this.


----------



## racer86

Im sure you all have seen this im Fairly new to the whole Boxxy thing but this is halarious i Love the Boxxy troll song


You Tube


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Win! :d


----------



## LiLChris

Yup that video is up in the fanclub (check sig).

racer86, you should join us and Boxxy in folding, check the OP with plenty of info. 
Let me know if you need help.


----------



## jck

What? No boxxy love in 22 hours?!?!!?

For shame....


----------



## Drogue

Hmmm.. bored. Sitting here looking through forums as I watch HFM and Real Temp. I should probably log off and get a life, but I'd much rather think about the first part I'm gonna buy for my second folding rig now that I finally found a job after a 2 month search. Looking for jobs is the worst thing in the world.


----------



## LiLChris

Tell me about it, I am in the same boat...
I do my own work, but I need something consistent for now.

Everything requires a dam certification though! Not sure where to start and if I want to really...


----------



## jck

Either of ya do Java, C++, VB, SQL and XML/XSLT and all that and live in FL or willing to move yourself here?

I get another job, I'll tell you where my old one was.


----------



## LiLChris

C++ started in college, but that went out the door quick.

Maybe I should stop posting and start studying like I use to.


----------



## jck

A lot of the jobs out there in programming are either C++/C# .NET jobs in client programming.

Web programming is a kludge of all sorts of different scripting.

DB programming you just gotta learn SQL, then little nuances of each DBMS's SQL input tool (PL/SQL, T-SQL, etc.)

Anyways, I am applying for another job. Closer to home. less driving. Hopefully, the boss there won't be a weenie and will understand when my doctor wants me to get checked for cancer and stuff.


----------



## Drogue




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Very nice man!


----------



## terence52

stupid lamptron fc2 is shorting out my rig.
my mobo needs a cap replacement.
oh well.. as long as it boots and works i guess.. lol


----------



## LiLChris

Thats not good...

I had the same problem with my iPhone & Haf932.
It was the weirdest thing, if I would unplug my iPhone during folding it would crash my system.

Then I looked around and found out some of them had USB problems, fixed it after a week of going nuts.

Hopefully you can solve it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Speaking of cases. MY 900 is showing its age.


----------



## Drogue

Hey, how long does it usually take to get your postbit icon after posting for it?


----------



## zodac

Within a week normally.


----------



## jck

Boxxy thinks everyone folding for her on 100% stable equipment would be...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Boxxy thinks everyone folding for her on 100% stable equipment would be...










What if we could get Boxxy to fold and actually be on our team?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Boxxy hasnt really been seen since she's stired up /b/


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Boxxy hasnt really been seen since she's stired up /b/


You wouldn't either if you were a 16 year old getting threats against you and your family.

I feel sorry for the girl. From what I read all she did was make some quirky videos, and some hackers (probably more like script kiddies) who didn't like them exploited some systems and got some info about her.

Why law enforcement didn't go in under the laws here and arrest all of them who made threats...I'll never understand.

I guess you have to be wealthy or famous in America to get your rights defended anymore.


----------



## Miki

I'll just leave this here....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Well Miki...Bastiaan helped me out...and, I now know...it is better to have you as a friend than Boxxy.










Ciao! :3


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*












Don't be mad, LilChris. I am staying on team Boxxy for this round. I made a commitment and I got others to join the team, so I won't abandon it for this round of the war.

See? I'm honorable.









But, I want cookies and stroopwafels!!! (So does Z, but won't admit it!







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
But, I want cookies and stroopwafels!!! (So does Z, but won't admit it!







)

The hell?

I *definitely* want cookies and stoopwafels...


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
I'll just leave this here....

Ciao! :3


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The hell?

I *definitely* want cookies and stoopwafels...

Enough to leave your Hayley team?









If I *had* to, I'd choose stroopwafels over Boxxy.


----------



## zodac

I have a large appetite... Pir can't afford to buy me.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I have a large appetite... Pir can't afford to buy me.









Probably not, but i could try


----------



## omega17

Don't be seduced by the dark side Z!

Sure the promise of cookies is tempting, even alluring, but look at the thread title!!

Bo







..

Boxx









I can't say it









Should be enough to put anyone off cookies for life


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Don't be seduced by the dark side Z!

Sure the promise of cookies is tempting, even alluring, but look at the thread title!!

Bo







..

Boxx









I can't say it









Should be enough to put anyone off cookies for life

Not just cookies...stroopwafels too...


----------



## Drogue

*We will prevail! Why? Because...*


----------



## aznofazns

Count me in... can't say I'm obsessed with Boxxy, but I certainly don't loathe her like so many people do. I think she's pretty cute...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Count me in... can't say I'm obsessed with Boxxy, but I certainly don't loathe her like so many people do. I think she's pretty cute...


Welcome


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Count me in... can't say I'm obsessed with Boxxy, but I certainly don't loathe her like so many people do. I think she's pretty cute...

Sweet! Welcome!

I'm not obsessed with her either, but I do enjoy the air of good competition.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Sweet! Welcome!

I'm not obsessed with her either, but I do enjoy the air of good competition.

I'm in it because she has an adorable smile...and because I know it would be a huge upset to the folding forum if we were to beat hayley.


----------



## Drogue

So...

I keep my computer in my bedroom. It's a small bedroom and it's starting to be really cold outside. I literally don't have to use the heat in my bedroom because I've been folding 24/7 on my rig. Rest of the house I gotta have something on, t-shirt, anything. My room, I can sit here butt naked comfortably because of my little space heater.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Count me in... can't say I'm obsessed with Boxxy, but I certainly don't loathe her like so many people do. I think she's pretty cute...

Woot welcome to the team!









By the end you will be obsessed!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
So...

I keep my computer in my bedroom. It's a small bedroom and it's starting to be really cold outside. I literally don't have to use the heat in my bedroom because I've been folding 24/7 on my rig. Rest of the house I gotta have something on, t-shirt, anything. My room, I can sit here butt naked comfortably because of my little space heater.

Glad its working out for you, but I am a little disgusted knowing your replying to the forum while your naked.








Looking at adorable Boxxy makes it better.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Woot welcome to the team!









By the end you will be obsessed!









Glad its working out for you, but I am a little disgusted knowing your replying to the forum while your naked.








Looking at adorable Boxxy makes it better.

Actually, that would disgust me to know also. Let me clarify, I COULD be sitting here butt naked comfortably.


----------



## LiLChris

Go team Boxxy!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

...


----------



## zodac

Yes she can. For the most part.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Why did delete my pic?


----------



## zodac

We're in a war.

I don't lose wars.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

So that means I can spam Boxxy pics then.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We're in a war.

I don't lose wars.

I remember you saying that during the last team event.







Can you remind me how that worked out for you?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I remember you saying that during the last team event.







Can you remind me how that worked out for you?









I was part of a team last time. I am now unburdened by others, so have no limitations.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We're in a war.

I don't lose wars.

I dunno, I have a record of coming in 2nd place for the last 2 team competitions. (Procrastinators & Explosm)

With Boxxy on my side, 1st place is clearly achievable.


----------



## zodac

I don't mean the FFW.

I mean my personal war against Boxxy in the Folding section.


----------



## LiLChris

Oh...different story your cheating.


----------



## zodac

You mean using my god-given talents?

By god, I mean admin.

No, admin isn't god. Note the lack of capital 'G'.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Why did delete my pic?


Was it violating OCN Terms of Service?

Or was zodac being evil, like normal?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Was it violating OCN Terms of Service?

Or was zodac being evil, like normal?


Being evil, like normal.

I was a witness to the whole thing! Abusing powers, take those "god given" things away from Z.

My post count and me saying god in the same post just makes it 10x better.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Being evil, like normal.

I was a witness to the whole thing! Abusing powers, take those "god given" things away from Z.










I R WITNESS!









Oh wait, I wasn't supposed to tell them that was I Chris?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Or was zodac being evil, like normal?












Besides, you know what I love?

Things have reached a point where all Boxxy fans will say anything to get me in trouble, so you can't actually believe any of them.

Take pioneer for example. He wasn't online when all this was going down, so he'd be a pretty bad witness.

I think I am safe.


----------



## Miki

Hm, bad zodac! >_>

Could you imagine her reaction if I changed her avatar and profile picture to Queen Boxxy? X3

Luckily I'm not evil. ^__^

Muahahaha! XD


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

When we win, she will have to change her avatar to a boxxy one for a month.


----------



## Korruptive

this is sad


----------



## terence52

ahem.. has it ended or what?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Thats not good...

I had the same problem with my iPhone & Haf932.
It was the weirdest thing, if I would unplug my iPhone during folding it would crash my system.

Then I looked around and found out some of them had USB problems, fixed it after a week of going nuts.

Hopefully you can solve it.










yea.. guess it needs some repair. in the meantime i have a sf1000 which is an azza solano 1000 for a review. so yea.... i can get it fixed when i have time


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


When we win, she will have to change her avatar to a boxxy one for a month.


Bahaha, getting ahead of yourself there, eh? XD

DOU will win! >__<

And if not, well, you'll all be banned anyway and then I'll simply edit the results! X3

^_~


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


ahem.. has it ended or what?










It hasn't started.









From the OP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*When?*
One week, from the *8th-15th of November*. The event starts at 12pm EST


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Could you imagine her reaction if I changed her avatar and profile picture to Queen Boxxy? X3

Luckily I'm not evil. ^__^


Or suicidal.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We will win.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


We will win.










ROFL!

I believe I will be overtaking you, Captain, when I cash in this bigadv tomorrow.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

theres a 17K points difference at the moment. How much is this bigadv worth?


----------



## Drogue

59k


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

ah crap. I was hoping to keep ahead of you.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or suicidal.










Meh, I think I wanna live. XD


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or suicidal.









You have to get past me!


----------



## zodac

_*push*_

I am now past Chris.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


It hasn't started.









From the OP.










.
think i will trade my 4770s for a gtx280 or something..


----------



## Drogue

I've recently acquired a job at Dunkin Donuts. I do all the baking for several stores.

Team Boxxy now has free coffee and donuts. Spread the word!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*push*_

I am now past Chris.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I've recently acquired a job at Dunkin Donuts. I do all the baking for several stores.

Team Boxxy now has free coffee and donuts. Spread the word!









*snip*


Can I have some sort of code or coupon so I can get my donuts? Thanks...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I've recently acquired a job at Dunkin Donuts. I do all the baking for several stores.

Team Boxxy now has free coffee and donuts. Spread the word!


















If I lived where you work your store would go bankrupt because of me.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
If I lived where you work your store would go bankrupt because of me.
















I think he would loose his job before that happens.









Still waiting for a coupon or code I can use for my donuts!!!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Still waiting for a coupon or code I can use for my donuts!!!

Well, I just started working there last week. If and when I come across any kinds of deals I can share, I certainly will.

But until then... I get all my food and coffee for free!







None of this "you have to pay half price" BS.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Well, I just started working there last week. If and when I come across any kinds of deals I can share, I certainly will.

But until then... I get all my food and coffee for free!







None of this "you have to pay half price" BS.









nice.. i dont even get dunkin in singapore already. i have to go malaysia to get them


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
But until then... I get all my food and coffee for free!







None of this "you have to pay half price" BS.









Seriously....go die.
jk!


----------



## jck

I'd rather go fishin...









Yes, this is my trollin for the night


----------



## LiLChris

So no donuts?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
So no donuts?









Now you're making me feel bad.









Did you ever find a party spot for Saturday?


----------



## LiLChris

Not me, someone else did.









Now I need to find a dam costume and buy all the drinks.
Haven't worn a costume in like 10 years...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Cant be bothered with Halloween.


----------



## jck

I love Halloween. I like scaring kids.









I should dress up as Michael Myers from Halloween this year.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Cant be bothered with Halloween.

I feel the same way when it comes to dressing up.

Usually just go to Horror Nights - Islands of Adventure, it gives us an excuse to go.
But this year most of us are broke and were just throwing a huge party.

So anyone know a good costume?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Go as the Folding Cog


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Go as the Folding Cog









If you make me one ill pay for it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

But that means getting across the pond in time for Halloween. Thats going to cost a bomb.


----------



## LiLChris

So no donuts or cog costume, I am going to go cry in a corner now.


----------



## jck

I should make a Boxxy mask for Halloween!









I would be a BIG Boxxy


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Strongbow from a can tastes rank.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

At the current rate I'm going at. I'm looking to hit a million points by Feb of next year.


----------



## jck

Maybe Santa can bring you an i7??


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Maybe Santa can bring you an i7??











I wish. Family cant afford massive presents like that.


----------



## Drogue

Who said anything about your family? SANTA IS REAL!


----------



## jck

Yeah, Captain. You have to believe in Santa.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Who said anything about your family? SANTA IS REAL!









My heart was broken long ago. I am a jaded and cynical 19 year old


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
My heart was broken long ago. I am a jaded and cynical 19 year old









Oh thanks. You just made me feel really cynical...and really old.


----------



## zodac

I'm not cynical at all.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It was my own fault though. I figured I'll prove that Father Christmas does exist so I left out some paper and a pen for him to sign. When I came down on Christmas day, I found that it was signed but the handwriting was my mothers







I was only 5.


----------



## jck

Great. Thanks mom.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm not cynical at all.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

You mean Santa Claus isn't real? But, but, but, where do all my presents come from every year?


----------



## zodac

Don't worry Avg; Santa's real.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


You mean Santa Claus isn't real? But, but, but, where do all my presents come from every year?


Mrs Santa must like you.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't worry Avg; Santa's real.

























Maybe he'll bring me a 4P setup this year. Oooh I surely hope so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Mrs Santa must like you.










You know she does.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


You know she does.

















"Yes...Mrs. Claus? It's AvgWhiteGuy. I got a special present for ya while Santa's out delivering presents..."


----------



## LiLChris

Go Team Boxxy!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Now you're making me feel bad.








Did you ever find a party spot for Saturday?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Not me, someone else did.









And I jinxed myself...we lost the dam place, people need to stop changing their mind


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Go Team Boxxy!









How's our roster coming along, Massa? I haven't compared it to other teams lately. Let's not get beat by shear numbers. Can't have that.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm back on track.


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## Klue22

Team boxxy is going to win fo sho:


----------



## LiLChris

Woot!


----------



## terence52

might get a gtx460.. the price drop here are temping me








sold one 4770 already.. just thinking about selling the other one. lol


----------



## bakageta

From the looks of things, I'll be upgrading just in time for this. I'm planning on picking up a Xeon x3450, any suggestions on the best PPD from it? Could it handle bigadv ok, or am I better off sticking with smp folding on it?

Sadly I can't justify a new gpu yet...







I plan to pick up a gts450 for folding, but that won't be for another month or so.


----------



## LiLChris

Sell it! Get the 460 its awesome, get 2 and have a beast of a setup.


----------



## bakageta

I was actually going to pick up a single gts450, then sell my 5850 and pick up a second one. 450's in SLI is plenty of power for the games I play, and a bit more affordable than the pair of 460's. Either way though, that's after my cpu/mobo/ram upgrade, I've put that off for too long.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I'm back on track.


I'm off-track.

I went to try and get the 2nd GPU working in my 1055T rig...

Now, neither GPU works.









I have to step back a driver version and see if that's the issue tonight.


----------



## terence52

got the 460








how much ppd is it worth again?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
got the 460








how much ppd is it worth again?

Woot!









I believe its 12-15k ppd, I lost track with more new work units coming in.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Woot!









I believe its 12-15k ppd, I lost track with more new work units coming in.

yay







..
should be around 12k ppd since it is a 768mb version


----------



## LiLChris

768mb and 1gb are 100% identical in folding.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
768mb and 1gb are 100% identical in folding.









So then my 896mb cards are better than both?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
So then my 896mb cards are better than both?









896mb!









You should be playing this game - http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/85...one-right.html


----------



## jck

I went to that page for that game, and the first thing I thought was:

"It'd be cool to run that farming combine down the road and hit cars."

Work has made me evil and bitter.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
768mb and 1gb are 100% identical in folding.









thanks chris









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
So then my 896mb cards are better than both?


----------



## jck

What happened to Boxxy????


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm really hoping the 67xx epidemic is over for this. I really would like to put out more than a measly 110K a day for the duration. I may have to get on the ball and get to Fry's this weekend and get some parts and order a couple 450's to get another rig online. I _*will not*_ lose to the Hayley team.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I _*will not*_ lose to the Hayley team.









Yes. Yes you will


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I _*will not*_ lose to the Hayley team.











Oh, you're a funny one.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Oh, you're a funny one.

Are you







on the outside to cover up the







on the inside?
Boxxy *will* prevail.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
Are you







on the outside to cover up the







on the inside?
Boxxy *will* prevail.

Look, regardless of what _really_ happens, all I need to do is move a couple of cells around, and Boxxy loses a couple million points, and The Modders team gets them instead.

Good luck.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Look, regardless of what _really_ happens, all I need to do is move a couple of cells around, and Boxxy loses a couple million points, and The Modders team gets them instead.

Good luck.


----------



## zodac

Perks of the job.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look, regardless of what _really_ happens, all I need to do is move a couple of cells around, and Boxxy loses a couple million points, and The Modders team gets them instead.

Good luck.










I was prepared for this tactic, I shall keep track of the scores as well!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Perks of the job.










Abuse of power! I'm calling Miki. >.<


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yep definitely need to get 2 450's and a PSU and get my 250 out of my Linux box and get them all folding for this as well. We'll see what next week brings.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I was prepared for this tactic, I shall keep track of the scores as well!










Pttf... and what, you're gonna check that I haven't messed with _anything?_ Good luck with that.


----------



## LiLChris

I'm too tired right now for your nonsense!









This party I am throwing this weekend is not fun, do you know how hard it was to find tiny cups for Jello shots 1 day before Halloween??? /sigh
I still don't even have a costume...


----------



## terence52

getting 8.3k ppd


----------



## terence52

ok. got 13k with a 925 point wu








now clocked at 840/1678/1900


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Hopefully going out on a big pub crawl, fingers crossed my friend can get tickets. Going as a mad sciencist.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Hopefully going out on a big pub crawl, fingers crossed my friend can get tickets. Going as a mad sciencist.


I'm not doing anything tonight, still recovering.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I still don't even have a costume...


Went as myself. Lol


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

For science!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
For science!


----------



## jck

i'm swearing at my luck with WUs.









time for bed. sleep meds taken. back to the slave pit...i mean, office tomorrow.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Good night, even if someone tried to start a fight in the club.


----------



## jck

I don't try to start fights. I'm a peace-loving geek.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Good night, even if someone tried to start a fight in the club.


Never got involved in one at the club, but last week at the UM tailgate one happened, which killed the tailgate for us.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I don't try to start fights. I'm a peace-loving geek.










Well for Boxxy you can't be peaceful!


----------



## jck

I can't be? Hm. But, I hate fighting.

Maybe I should just forget folding and go kiss a girl instead.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Maybe I should just forget folding and go kiss a girl instead.










I'll call Zodac...Oh wait.


----------



## zodac

_*sigh*_


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*sigh*_


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I'll call Zodac...Oh wait.










Z is not on my kiss list...there's only one gal there.

Sorry Z.


----------



## zodac

Why do you think I'd be sad about that?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why do you think I'd be sad about that?










Cause you want to be loved by all.


----------



## zodac

I'm not?!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm not?!









Only those that know the truth about you.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Only those that know the truth about you.









The truth? Zodac is a chick! I knew it!


----------



## zodac

But... no-one knows the truth...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
The truth? Zodac is a chick! I knew it!









Thats what *it* wants us to believe!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But... no-one knows the truth...

Says who?


----------



## zodac

Me!

Seeing as only I know the whole truth, and even I forget that at times, how on Earth would _you_ know? It's inconceivable!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Me!

Seeing as only I know the whole truth, and even I forget that at times, how on Earth would _you_ know? It's inconceivable!

The "whole" truth? There isn't too much to this story for there to be a "whole" truth. Unless...

Zodac is a hermaphrodite!


----------



## zodac

Oooh... that hasn't been suggested in a while...


----------



## Klue22

Zodac talks too much to be male.
Over 21,000 posts in 3.5 years...
Only females are capable of such banter (runs from flames)


----------



## LiLChris

At my rate I will have 28k in 3.5 years from join date.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

On Gamespot.com I got about 22,000 posts in 3 years, then they banned me.


----------



## bakageta

Yay, just picked up a GTS450, should have it here and set up in time!


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


On Gamespot.com I got about 22,000 posts in 3 years, then they banned me.


lol for spamming? 
got quite a few gpu3 925 pointers








anyway. time for some gta4


----------



## LiLChris

Make sure you do as much gaming as you possibly can for this week that you get sick of it, cause the war begins in 5 days!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
lol for spamming?
got quite a few gpu3 925 pointers








anyway. time for some gta4









I got banned for something stupid. The mods on that site were really strict.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I got banned for something stupid. The mods on that site were really strict.

OK... so now we want to know what "something stupid" was. Discuss.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I ended up have over 100 infractions. But the thing that got me booted was telling someone who was trolling to ****.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I ended up have over 100 infractions. But the thing that got me booted was telling someone who was trolling to ****.


100 Infractions!







WTH dude!


----------



## LiLChris

100 infractions!









I have 2...I found both of them rather silly but oh well.
1 for having my Steam profile in signature. Which Chipp recently added some clarification of the rules last week but they are still working on it for signatures and external links.

And the other for suggesting to use a torrent for a 13 year old hockey game...apparently even if it doesn't exist anywhere its pirating.

Both expired rather quickly like within a week and were both 0 points, not sure what that means. /shrug


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I have my banned thread saved, I'll post it when I get back from class.


----------



## LiLChris

Just make sure you don't get banned before Boxxy wins!


----------



## Drogue

These 6701's are killin' me! I hope I get a bigadv that finishes on start day.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I know a fair bit about GPUs and hard drives but I know nothing about motherboards, CPU's and RAM.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Chris has been working undercover for the Hayley team all this time, and you did't even know it


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I know a fair bit about GPUs and hard drives but I know nothing about motherboards, CPU's and RAM.

OK, that just came out of nowhere... did you get enough sleep?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Chris has been working undercover for the Hayley team all this time, and you did't even know it









I have?









Helping some of your members set up their folding clients don't count!
It was funny when one was asking by PMs, I felt like sending them to hell but I couldn't its not in me to be mean. (only to Z)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
OK, that just came out of nowhere... did you get enough sleep?









I'm bored, sitting in lecture. Looking at i7 parts.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'm bored, sitting in lecture. Looking at i7 parts.

Aaahahahahaha. That's awesome!









Later all... time to make the donuts.


----------



## LiLChris

Your both being so productive, while I am going to go to sleep now.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I have?









Helping some of your members set up their folding clients don't count!
It was funny when one was asking by PMs, I felt like sending them to hell but I couldn't its not in me to be mean. (only to Z)

You are so undercover *you* don't even realise it


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
You are so undercover *you* don't even realise it



















Stop distracting me! I need sleep, I have to wake up and return a keg before they take $150 deposit from my empty bank account. Lol


----------



## jck

Eh...Z loves me, cause I help with homework.









Plus, Z has told me a lot in PMs...and no, I won't tell any of you.









That's for me to know, and Z to tell...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey when I filled out the spreadsheet I messed up and put to fold under the team name instead of my own. Can you please fix that for me someone (I guess it would be LilChris to fix it please since it is your thread)? Thanks. I'd like to have it under my name of Lawrencendlw (Or captain spanky pants if you prefer lol...)























Edit: Lil Chris, I just saw the name of your system at the bottom of your sig and you too are going through the woes of RMA awefulness? I have a RMA's eVGA GTX 480 SC (It's the second one that I have had to RMA now







) and I am going on my 5th or 6th RMA with Asus for my P6X58D Premium motherboard... I will never buy Asus again unless this ends extremely well for me with me ending up with a Rampage III Extreme and a ROG OC station for free for all of my troubles. I have been trying to get a working Motherboard from them since July and it is now November and still no working motherboard.


----------



## lawrencendlw

God I hate my internet connection... Sorry for the Triplicate posts guys.


----------



## lawrencendlw

OOOPS wrong thread lol... Deleted for my own stupidity


----------



## jck

I feel for ya, lawrence


----------



## Drogue

Maybe if you guys would stop blowing up all your stuff, those RMA's would slow down a little?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Anyone else want to help me prep the passkey for the competition? I have two clients folding for it already and will have 3rd this afternoon so it hopefully shouldn't take too long.


----------



## jck

I gotta prep a passkey of my own...









I'll flip the laptop on and put it in doing the -small flag.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'll give you a hand with it for a WU or 2 but it'll take those 2 wu's from the BBB... And if you don't blow a part here and there then you are ***** footing your way around your OC. You'll never know how far you can push it until you try. And you call yourself a overclocker pfffft lol


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


*snip*


Just sign up again and I will delete the duplicate later on in the day.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Anyone else want to help me prep the passkey for the competition? I have two clients folding for it already and will have 3rd this afternoon so it hopefully shouldn't take too long.


Last time I switched my clients to Boxxy name my 480 died that same instant.








I am going to switch it again after this unit.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Nate you don't need to take points from BBB, I'll have a third client folding this afternoon so ideally it'll only take a couple days with one or two other people helping out.


----------



## lawrencendlw

well can I fold with the pass key on my 260 GTX? If so then I can do it there.


----------



## LiLChris

It shouldn't take long, honestly I would have had it done last month but I had to stop folding when my sig rig went poof.








Still waiting for my 480 to come back, hopefully a new one that doesn't die on me after folding for so long.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


well can I fold with the pass key on my 260 GTX? If so then I can do it there.


Passkey only works for CPU, don't worry about it just make sure your username your going to use has 10 work units of SMP done with your own passkey so you get bonuses.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Had I known that the passkey still needed prepping I could have done it a while back. Not a big deal though, it'll be done in time.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah the 480 that I got back for a replacement from my RMA from eVGA, for what I thought was the most epic card on this planet. It would hit 900 MHz with the stock cooler and not break 60c when stress testing with OC Scanner with power draw on. Well I woke up folding one morning and the card was at 107c and the PCB was at 117c so all my solder melted lol. So if it seems too good to be true then it probably is lol...


----------



## LiLChris

EVGA RMA Status -

Quote:



Next Step: Preparing to Ship Product


Ugh stop preparing and ship it to me already!


----------



## jck

How much prep is there to shipping?

RMA = OK? Yes
Get model? Yes
Got item of same model in stock? Yes
Pack it and ship it.

That should take no more than 1 day, even with hundreds per day to ship.

I would call them hourly until you have a shipping status.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hourly? I'd call every ten minutes lol... In fact I think that I will.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


How much prep is there to shipping?

RMA = OK? Yes
Get model? Yes
Got item of same model in stock? Yes
Pack it and ship it.

That should take no more than 1 day, even with hundreds per day to ship.

I would call them hourly until you have a shipping status.


Be fair, EVGA is already epic with their support and rma policies. Lets appreciate them for what their worth!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
Be fair, EVGA is already epic with their support and rma policies. Lets appreciate them for what their worth!









I've heard some bad stories, honestly they took really long getting to accept my RMA.
And I had to repeat the same answers 3 times.

In 3 different replies I had "Have you tested your PSU?"
After I stated in the first ever comment saying I have, and it was another question they asked 2-3 times.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I've heard some bad stories, honestly they took really long getting to accept my RMA.
And I had to repeat the same answers 3 times.

In 3 different replies I had "Have you tested your PSU?"
After I stated in the first ever comment saying I have, and it was another question they asked 2-3 times.

It was the same story when I rma'd my 285s. They even told me they found nothing wrong with them but were going to send me two new ones anyway. I was impressed, although it did take awhile to get them back.
I also like the fact that their tech support speaks English and actually knows a thing or two about computers.


----------



## LiLChris

Still pending, guess I got to wait till tomorrow I doubt at this time they will change it.

I hope it gets here Friday, so I can tweak my overclock and test it by Monday the 8th when the war starts.


----------



## LiLChris

So far we have 2 A3s done, I believe from AVG, I should be turning in 2 more this morning.

4 days before the war begins!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yes sir, and I'll keep it going until we have all ten then I'm going to help out some of the other teams as well. I want to beat them fair and square. No whining about bonus points and the like.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That is a really great thing to do man. See when we have someone like AWG that makes us all look good lol. I think that we all need to +1 you man because that is a post that damm near brings tears to my eye lol. So +1 for being the better man and doing what it takes for the better good.


----------



## Klue22

nvm, irrelevant now.


----------



## SniperXX

I just signed up. I'll move my i7 920 over this week to my fah account here (XPC_SniperXX) and hopefully I will have some shiny new GTS 450s to fold on.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yay! Also, I've added the advmethod flags but I'm still getting 611's but for some reason its going faster than before.


----------



## LiLChris

5 more A3s and were set for bonus points for those folding under the team name.

My 480 still hasn't been shipped, looks like I will get it Monday.









Quote:



Next Step: Preparing to Ship Product



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


I just signed up. I'll move my i7 920 over this week to my fah account here (XPC_SniperXX) and hopefully I will have some shiny new GTS 450s to fold on.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Yay! Also, I've added the advmethod flags but I'm still getting 611's but for some reason its going faster than before.


----------



## LiLChris

Adding Bejeweled 2 for the prizes.








Lets see what other game I can get my hands on...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Crap, forgot to switch the 3rd SMP client over yesterday. I'll hit that up after work today and hopefully tomorrow we'll be done qualifying our passkey. I'll have to set a reminder for myself.


----------



## LiLChris

No worries, we have 5 so far and still 4 days left.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'll have three more today once I get the other client switched over. If I can avoid the 67xx plague until tomorrow morning we should be done by then.


----------



## LiLChris

I just got a tracking number for my 480!!!!









Anyone know how long after you get your # does it take to get here?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I'll have three more today once I get the other client switched over. If I can avoid the 67xx plague until tomorrow morning we should be done by then.

I've been doing solely 6701s for the last 2 or 3 passkeys... but *finally* got a 6070 today.









Only a couple more names to go.


----------



## mitchbowman

come over to Hayley
we have free ice cream


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I've been doing solely 6701s for the last 2 or 3 passkeys... but *finally* got a 6070 today.









Only a couple more names to go.









Your first post of the day on your bday is on my thread, I feel special.
And Boxxy knows you care about her.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Your first post of the day on your bday is on my thread, I feel special.
And Boxxy knows you care about her.









I've got over 50 sub'd threads; this one was on top.

Though I think your PM might have been the first I replied too...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah Happy Birthday Z. May you have a great day and get everything that you want. And here's is to another great year ahead of you. Your lucky that your not in the states and that I'm not in Ireland or I'd have to bend you over the ol' knee and give you a Bday whooping lol. But then again you might like that lol...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yeah Happy Birthday Z. May you have a great day and get everything that you want. And here's is to another great year ahead of you. Your lucky that your not in the states and that I'm not in Ireland or I'd have to bend you over the ol' knee and give you a Bday whooping lol. But then again you might like that lol...


----------



## LiLChris

We just got our 30th entry!









Must get more folders, spread the word I will help them with everything even if I have to remote desktop!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Chris it all depends on where you live. They send it via ground so it will probably get to you within 5 days even though they tell you it will take 5-7 business days to get to you from the time that they receive it. I'd say that you will either get it on Friday or Monday. Give it a day and then check your tracking number and it will tell you when the estimated delivery date is. You have to go to the FedEx (or UPS, I forget how they sent it to me last time) website and check there for the full info. Good luck and I know how you feel. It's like a kid on Christmas Eve lol. Go open that present and put that shiny new bicycle in your computer man.


----------



## LiLChris

They gave me a UPS tracking number, ill check it tomorrow and let you know what it says.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey Chris it all depends on where you live. They send it via ground so it will probably get to you within 5 days even though they tell you it will take 5-7 business days to get to you from the time that they receive it. I'd say that you will either get it on Friday or Monday. Give it a day and then check your tracking number and it will tell you when the estimated delivery date is. You have to go to the FedEx (or UPS, I forget how they sent it to me last time) website and check there for the full info. Good luck and I know how you feel. It's like a kid on Christmas Eve lol. Go open that present and put that shiny new bicycle in your computer man.


Takes me about a day but I live 10min from them ROFL.









Ok new update. Picked up a new toy, the first of a few.


















I love this card! So silent and beats my GX2 (RIP).


----------



## LiLChris

Very nice Sniper!









Got the first update, of course its on the opposite side from me.








Guess it won't be here for the first day of the war.

Quote:



ANAHEIM, CA, US11/04/201012:04 A.M.DEPARTURE SCAN



Quote:



Scheduled Delivery Date:11/09/2010


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Very nice Sniper!









Got the first update, of course its on the opposite side from me.








Guess it won't be here for the first day of the war.


I recommend picking up a GTS450 and running it til the 480 comes in then swap it with the 9800GTX+ lol.









PPD boost for little money ftw.


----------



## LiLChris

No money for tech for a while, maybe on Black Friday if deals are stupid to pass up.

I just spent a good 4 hours with my 9800gtx+ getting it to certain clocks to get a score on 3dmark06 for hwbot and finally got it. (see below)
I don't want to give it away I feel close to it now.









Oh man forgot I was on my OC for benchmarks and opened up [email protected] and my SMP unit decided to go poof.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yay 912 unit.!!!


----------



## jck

I finally got some 925s on my GTX465s


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I finally got some 925s on my GTX465s










I had a couple, but now back to 611s. Hopefully they pick up during the folding war.


----------



## jck

Yeah. I really want things to run right for this. During the FAT, I started having hardware failings and still haven't got them worked out.


----------



## terence52

got a few 925 pt units in the afternoon. now rebuilding my rig back to my stacker.. hopefully better cooling of 1-2C= higher clocks







.
got my 460 to 900mhz 1.025v


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Whens the start date? Can someone remind me please.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The 8th to the 15th.


----------



## jck

I have to get things working soon then


----------



## mbudden

Have Chris send out a mass PM to remind everyone.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Have Chris send out a mass PM to remind everyone.


Easier said then done!









Quote:



You may send your message to up to *3* people at a time.


But yea I will do that to those that are not folding the day before, and all those who signed up with All_Hail_Boxxy. 
No point in sending it to active folders.


----------



## mbudden

Haha. Looks like you will be sending out many PM's


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Haha. Looks like you will be sending out many PM's










I did the same thing for the Boxxy fanclub.

No fair staff gets to do mass mail.








Members with certain rep should get at least 5 users to PM at once instead of 3.


----------



## mbudden

It's lame.
Maybe we can bug Zodac for assistance








But then again..... She was late for the October Foldathon.
I started 3 hours late...


----------



## LiLChris

Z help Boxxy?


----------



## mbudden

True true.
That Zodac...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I did the same thing for the Boxxy fanclub.

No fair staff gets to do mass mail.








Members with certain rep should get at least 5 users to PM at once instead of 3.


Maybe I shouldn't comment on "policy"...but...

I think anyone who, of good rep and long enough membership, organizes a team/event in coordination with an editor, admin, or moderator, should be given the temp ability to do that. After all, you're helping run a formal effort of the site.

Just my 2 cents. Doesn't count for much, but I thought I'd say it.


----------



## LiLChris

I should forward your post to Chipp, not Z cause I will loose that battle cause its Boxxy.








No worries though, should only take a few minutes just a pain in the rear.

This is my 2nd team setup for [email protected], last one was Procrastinators! Woot, we got 2nd place.
But for the Team Competition I let Z drag me into Explosm.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I need to work out how to use the Passkey.


----------



## jck

I need to get another passkey


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I need to work out how to use the Passkey.


If you got one, its rather simple.

1. Add *-configonly* flag
2. Third question will ask for passkey, just right click-paste.
3. Finish answering the questions (don't change anything else)
4. Remove* -configonly* flag
5. Start client.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I need to get another passkey










PMed


----------



## mbudden

I thought you can just use your regular account?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

You can use your account or you can use All_Hail_Boxxy. It's for the people who are temp folding for the war but don't have a passkey primed under their own name. Gotta keep the bonus points rolling in so we win.


----------



## mbudden

The downside to using the All_Hail_Boxxy account is you wouldn't be able to get the SMP bonuses due to the fact that you have to complete 10 SMP WU's in order to get them.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The name is already bonus point eligible. Me and LilChris were working on that, so anyone using that name gets the bonus points.


----------



## mbudden

Oh okay. So that's why I'm assuming there is 11 WU's completed?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534518


----------



## LiLChris

2 of those are GPU work units, we have 9 A3 units.
You can check here - http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats

Someone started folding early for Boxxy.









Im at 91% with this one and we are done setting it up. 
So come Monday the bonus points for Boxxy will be ready.

Would have been done last night, but during benchmarks I forgot to reset my OC before starting the SMP client.


----------



## mbudden

Sounds good.








Nice to know your ontop of it Chris.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Sounds good.








Nice to know your ontop of it Chris.



That's what she said...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Sounds good.








Nice to know your ontop of it Chris.


AVG did more than me, by alot.








I can't keep up with his rigs...

So give credits to him!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


That's what she said...










She doesn't like me on the bottom.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm using the GPU client


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


That's what she said...










LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


She doesn't like me on the bottom.










Poor you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I'm using the GPU client










Any bit helps


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I'm using the GPU client










Your early.








Just fold for yourself or do all the gaming now so come next week you don't want to and let the clients go 100% 24/7.

Wait your already a folder, no need to even use Boxxy name.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Do I need to use the passkey with the GPU client?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm going to be moving this weekend and next week but my folding rigs should be good to go through the war. I don't have to be out of the place I'm in anytime soon and the electric is still free there.







At least I'll hit 20M before I have to scale back my production for a bit.

And no you don't use the passkey for the GPU client. Just need it for the SMP bonus points.


----------



## mbudden

Uh ohh.... We found the mystery folder!


----------



## mbudden

Chris. How'd you know there was 2 GPU WU's and then the SMP WU's?


----------



## LiLChris

Go here - http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats
Type in name & passkey, and it will tell you how many SMP (A3) units you have completed.

Just turned in the 10th smp (a3) work unit for All_Hail_Boxxy. 
Were good to go, thanks again AVG for doing most of it!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

No worries man, I want to make sure we're setup the best we can to ensure victory.


----------



## lawrencendlw

As long as AWG is folding then we will for sure win lol. The competition will look like this:

All Hail Boxxy team points : 60,000,000 for the week.... 99% of them completed by AWG =D your a beast man. Let me know if you need me to "Adopt some of your stuff to fold on my free power when you move man. I will be here for 4 more years to fold it on your name =)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

my 10K seems so small


----------



## mbudden

How do you guys have Team Names?









EDIT: my 8K seems so small....err....


----------



## LiLChris

Team Competition section
Team Compeition rules

You can join up by signing up here and Z will place you somewhere when a team has a slot for your hardware.
Also you can make one with friends or random people on the forums.


----------



## mbudden

Meh. My hardware is crap. lol


----------



## LiLChris

The 8800gt is needed for a team if I am not mistaken, they can use your help!








Let me look...

Here ya go - http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...available.html

It doesn't matter if you think the 8800 is low compared to everyone, cause the competition has rules so only certain hardware can be used in each team.
I am using my q6600 for my team.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm not even the top folder for Team Boxxy, you guys forget we have Markt folding too. I'm really hoping it's going massacre of the other teams.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh yeah if we have you and Markt then it will in fact be a massacre of the other teams. Hopefully I will get my card soon back from eVGA but I know for a fact that it wont be back for the start of the competition but maybe it will come in for the middle. Who knows. Maybe I can get a hold of another PSU and put the 480 in my AMD system running a 5200+ in it and have that as the only part folding so it can use up all of the CPU lol. we'll see.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I'm not even the top folder for Team Boxxy, you guys forget we have Markt folding too. I'm really hoping it's going massacre of the other teams.

We shall!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Nude_Leud_Man, not sure how he spells it was supposed to send me some RAM. I guess he's been really busy. Havent seen him around the forums for about a week.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

[URL=http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7894/hayleywilliams2009davew.jpg]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7894/hayleywilliams2009davew.jpg[/URL]

Just wanted to come over to you're side and troll a little bit!

Troll-la-lol-la-lol-la-looooooooooooooooooooooooool

K-thanks-bye! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## LiLChris

I don't mind trolling, but dam it must you use a image 3584x2399!









Wait till I find time going to post two times the resolution of Boxxy over there! Lol


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol!







oh i know there will be payback... and i know you Boxxie supporters are gonna give it back 10 fold...

that's what I call a ninja attack!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Theres a guy selling 2 9800GT's. Single slot for Â£75 for the pair. So tempted but I dont have an SLI board and my room mates would get pissy.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
[URL=http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7894/hayleywilliams2009davew.jpg]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7894/hayleywilliams2009davew.jpg[/URL]

Just wanted to come over to you're side and troll a little bit!

Troll-la-lol-la-lol-la-looooooooooooooooooooooooool

K-thanks-bye! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Your avatar fits you perfectly.


----------



## LiLChris

Lol, Mort to the rescue! I didn't even report it.
Guess I can't counter attack.









Looks like the forum has a way of detecting large images.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Wait till I find time going to post two times the resolution of Boxxy over there! Lol

I know the res issue is over... but if you post a Boxxy pic over there... it's not gonna stay there for long.


----------



## LiLChris

Nah, I don't want to get in trouble since Mort came in so quickly.









Maybe I will visit the Hayley fanclub.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Thats because we be stylin on you.


----------



## Pir

Oh Hai







Ready for the FFW everyone?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Nah, I don't want to get in trouble since Mort came in so quickly.









Only because of the res. I however, am more concered with the content.

To make you feel better, here's some Hayley. Enjoy.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

yep


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Oh Hai







Ready for the FFW everyone?

Yup, ready to get destroyed?


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yup, ready to get destroyed?

hmmm, are you?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

double whammy...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Why don't we let the PPD do the talking then =D


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Why don't we let the PPD do the talking then =D

This^


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

In.

I heart boxxy.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This 925, 14.1K


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
In.

I heart boxxy.

Welcome to the Boxxy team


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
In.

I heart boxxy.

Woot!









Welcome to the winning team!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I am folding for Boxxy but for the record I just have to say that she is one of the most insane people on the face of the planet (well she plays a good insane person anyways) and I have met some really insane people IRL... It's all a front be still lol


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Many people fell for her insane antics on youtube. I'm guessing she's not always like that.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Many people fell for her insane antics on youtube. I'm guessing she's not always like that.

Or is she?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Got if she was and let's say someone was married to her, do you think that they would get away with murder? I think that they would. Temporary insanity driven by his wife lol. If you knew her In real life and she was that way all of the time I think that it would get really old really fast.


----------



## LiLChris

I couldn't murder such an innocent girl, she is too adorable for me to harm her in any way.


----------



## Drogue

Boxxy is not dead. Is she? I don't think so. Show me proof.


----------



## LiLChris

She is alive, but 4chan scared her away while she was young.









So we must fold in her honor!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Then you are a better man than I am Chris lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Bad news, UPS set the date back to tuesday for my 480.









Its going to be hard to make sure everything with my OC and the GPU is working 100% during the middle of the war.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

just go with stock. Going stock is better than having nothing running at all.


----------



## LiLChris

Its not that, its just my i7 930 OC is rather delicate...
When I first got the 480 it took me a while to get it stable again.

And when it died it took my BIOS with it so this OC I am on now is a dirty one I think its stable haven't crashed in a week.


----------



## mbudden

This is why I write down my BIOS settings just in case.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
This is why I write down my BIOS settings just in case.

I wrote it down and took pictures on my iPhone and made a copy to my back up rig.
No way I am loosing these settings again.

Honestly the dirty OC I did about 2 weeks ago went rather flawlessly since I knew my Vcore of 1.27.
Only a few crashes while I fixed some of the other volts.

Still have to test it against something worse than [email protected]
A project for BOINC - renderfarm.fi, that thing takes like 4-5gb of my ram and 100% cpu.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's one of the features that I like about my board. You can save the BIOS to a flash drive and then reload it later. That has saved me a ton of time since I have had 5 or 6 motherboards in this computer (all the same model) because of RMA problems with Asus.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I only buy Gigabyte boards now. I had an Asus blow its caps.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That's one of the features that I like about my board. You can save the BIOS to a flash drive and then reload it later. That has saved me a ton of time since I have had 5 or 6 motherboards in this computer (all the same model) because of RMA problems with Asus.

Wait you love the board you have gone through 5 RMAs?


----------



## lawrencendlw

well actually I said that it was one of the features that I love about the board but didn't actually say that I loved the board lol. In fact I just got done writing a Blog about it over at TechReaction.net (It was in fact my first blog over there so go check it out and let me know what you think) The blog itself can be found Here... Be gentle guys lol. It was my first blog lol.


----------



## LiLChris

tl;dr for now, ill check it out later.
I only have one ASUS product and its a 8800gts 640mb I scapped from my friends PC.

Overclocks like a champ!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduc...odid=GX-071-GI

look any good? can you SLI that with a standard OC model?


----------



## LiLChris

I know nothing of prices over there, but I am considering doing my 2nd rig of either Gigabyte or MSI.
Always hear great things about them.

I think I saw something in the online deals section for 460s in your area.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes you can SLI that but if your standard OC model isn't as fast as this one then the one you linked will run as slow as your standard OC'd one does. That price doesn't look like a good deal even though it's for the card and HAWX 2 game with it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm thinking, when I go i7 next term. I'll use my overdraft and maybe get a new PSU and another 460.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'm thinking, when I go i7 next term. I'll use my overdraft and maybe get a new PSU and another 460.

Nice!









I really almost want 2x 460s instead of my 480.
Ive been tempted of selling it since I got it, but its too much of a hassle for me.


----------



## jck

i'm gonna build another i7 rig next year if the bulldozer isn't coming out from AMD. i'll build another budget 1156 rig and pop an SSD in it to make it that much faster.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I too have been wanting to sell my 480 too and to get a couple of 470's though. I think now that it's that time to just wait and see what's out when I have the money and to hop on it because by March of next year hopefully Nvidia get's their heads out of their A$$e$ long enough to make a 5970 killer. I would get 2 of the dual GPU Nvidia cards. No I have a question. Why is it that you never see anyone with more than 2 5970's? Is it not possible? I'd love to get 3 or 4 of the Nvidia equivalent when they come out but of course only if it's possible lol. If not then I guess it's time to get another rig and run both lol. I am itching to get 6 digit PPD.


----------



## LiLChris

For folding you can have as much as your mobo allows.
4 slots x 2 GPUS = 8 GPUS.

Gaming the max is 4 but 3 is the most you should use due to scaling.


----------



## SniperXX

Fellow Boxxy lovers, I have yet another weapon to add to our arsenal!










Had to go to microcenter for work today. Scooped this sucker up, only $115 after $15 MIR.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Fellow Boxxy lovers, I have yet another weapon to add to our arsenal!

*snip

Had to go to microcenter for work today. Scooped this sucker up, only $115 after $15 MIR.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Fellow Boxxy lovers, I have yet another weapon to add to our arsenal!

*snip*

Had to go to microcenter for work today. Scooped this sucker up, only $115 after $15 MIR.

I am happy and jealous at the same time.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am happy and jealous at the same time.


























get a few







.
now preparing to flash my 460 bios


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am happy and jealous at the same time.

















The overtime I spent working 10 hour days helped.







Oh and my goal is 4 of them folding for OCN 24x7. Gonna have my sister keep it in her dorm for the free power and AC.

I'll move my i7 920 over to OCN this weekend once it finishes its current bigadv unit. Its been averaging 33k PPD.

Id fold on my 860 but the stock cooler lets it get way to hot with no oc.







If I can sell some pc parts this weekend (gonna list on ocn) I'll pick up the GENE III open box from newegg for it and slap my VenX on it and OC.


----------



## LiLChris

Ive already dumped 2.1k into this rig (I think was the total)

Can't spend more money on it, need to get non PC stuff.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ive already dumped 2.1k into this rig (I think was the total)

Can't spend more money on it, need to get non PC stuff.










Lol I think you got me beat. Maybe my 3 rigs tally that amount. :/

I want an SSD so bad but I just cant pull the trigger.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've spent far too much on my PC. Also, not happy with my 460 at the moment.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Lol I think you got me beat. Maybe my 3 rigs tally that amount. :/

I want an SSD so bad but I just cant pull the trigger.










Yea if I were to buy everything around this time it would be in the $1,500 area, but back in March things were rather expensive.









SSD is worth it, night and day from HDD.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea if I were to buy everything around this time it would be in the $1,500 area, but back in March things were rather expensive.









SSD is worth it, night and day from HDD.


Yeah my first i7 rig was a year ago. But prices hit a low spot for a bit. Got my RII GENE, i7920, and 6GB Dominators for $550 locally between Newegg, Frys, and MC. I had the PSU and then picked up a Antec 300 at MC for $30. That rig is now my dedicated bigadv rig, lol. Oh and I did spend about $550 on dual GTX285s when they were on sale with that killer Dell deal over a year ago.

Took me 2 months to build but I was happy. Blew my Q6600 out of the water.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I spent over $2500 on this computer when I built it back in July but if you factor in all of the shipping costs for my RMA's into there then it's getting closer to $2700-$2800 now. I could have just not gotten the CM V10 (I'm mixed on this by the way, it's got high's an lows but If I could do it again I would have just spent about $150-$200 more and gotten a really nice WC loop) then I would have gotten the loop. But you live and you learn. Also I was going to go with the Asus Rampage III Extreme too but I snoozed on that and lost. I even called Newegg the day after buying it online and asked if I could just pay the difference for the Rampage III Extreme and have them just mail me that and they said no because they were already processing my order lol. I said ok well just charge me a second charge and that would be the difference but they wouldn't do it but I really wish that they would have =( I probably wouldn't have had so many problems with this motherboard.


----------



## LiLChris

Found this while helping someone with their rig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


*Total $2114*

i7 930 - $290
Intel 80gb SSD - $260
Spinpoint F3 1TB - $70
Corsair H50 - $79
TIM Shin Etsu - $3
2x Gentle Typhoons Ap-15 $30
EVGA E758 Mobo -$230
Corsair 1000w - $229
Corsair Dominator 6gb $220 
Haf 932 - $150
Evga 9800gtx+ $100
Evga GTX 480 $363
Windows 7 - $90 
Mousepad - Free from Artscow


Everything except the 480 was bought in March, while I got the 480 in May.


----------



## lawrencendlw

$2114 wow nice. I want to know where you got your 480 for $363 from lol I want a deal like that so I can add a few more to my rig.


----------



## LiLChris

Dell deal!









This was the thread - http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...gtx+480+%24363
Oops got it in June not May.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Dell deal!









This was the thread - http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...gtx+480+%24363
Oops got it in June not May.


I got in on the epic dell deal a year before with the 285s. I hope they do more of them. I was mad i missed the last dell deal.


----------



## LiLChris

Thats why I am thinking of selling it, right now I can sell it for little to no lost.

And picking up 2x 460s for the same price, but I like single card solution.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah but I still think that Nvidia should have made a dual 460 GPU. Oh well. We're stuck waiting for the 500 series version because they couldn't get the wattage and heat issues under control.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

LOving these 9** WU's


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
LOving these 9** WU's









Going to love them too on Tuesday, I don't even remember ever having them.
They started popping up once this thing died.









So what are the 480s getting in PPD with the 9xx units?


----------



## lawrencendlw

well mine overclocked to 900 MHz (with stock cooler lol) was getting between 18.5k PPD and 25k PPD for 9xx WU's (granted the 25k was a one day thing lol)


----------



## LiLChris

25k PPD?









With only a 1600 shader overclock I was getting well 16,000 PPD on regular units.
Oh I can't wait to try these things out...ugh Tuesday is so far.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Just got my i7. I'm in.

Want a gtx 480 though







or two gtx 470's







Would get some major ppd


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Just got my i7. I'm in.

Want a gtx 480 though







or two gtx 470's







Would get some major ppd

Woot!









Welcome to the winning team!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Welcome to the winning team!









Yessir!


----------



## LiLChris

3 more days!


----------



## terence52

god damm it. my seagate died. with my folding work files. zz
getting a wd black 1tb as replacement for all my seagates. lol


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

house parties rule!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


god damm it. my seagate died. with my folding work files. zz
getting a wd black 1tb as replacement for all my seagates. lol


Ouch.









Was that a spare drive just for folding?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


house parties rule!


Not when you spend time & money planning a big one and have to clean it up.









Halloween party.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I feel so insignificant with my measely 5k PPD







.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I feel so insignificant with my measely 5k PPD







.


Everything counts!


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ouch.









Was that a spare drive just for folding?

Not when you spend time & money planning a big one and have to clean it up.









Halloween party.










hardly. it was my programs hdd.








luckliy managed to backup my files before it really died


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I feel so insignificant with my measely 5k PPD







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Everything counts!










exactly







. every point counts.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I feel so insignificant with my measely 5k PPD







.


That's just an excuse to buy more hardware!







Every bit helps, I kept at it with my 5850 despite the fact it was so pathetic at folding. Just got one of my gts450's in today, second card won't be here in time for the start, but should be here Tuesday.


----------



## terence52

got my wd black. just









scanning it up first thou. lol


----------



## ramenbuoy

New to this... Just downloaded the program, I'll sig too.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


New to this... Just downloaded the program, I'll sig too.


Welcome to the team


----------



## ramenbuoy

any chance u have vent, cuz i have no idea how to join the team and set this up for max foldage. I have 6 computers soooo...

vent8.gameservers.com 4513


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm afraid I dont as I've got a busted microphone but if you PM this guy, he'll be happy to help. I can help a little with the GPU client though.

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=122380


----------



## ramenbuoy

mk, I PMd him.

ugh if only they could make this simpler. I'm tired and reading hurts my brain.


----------



## mbudden

Why can't someone just like Remote Desktop or something his PC to help?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Why can't someone just like Remote Desktop or something his PC to help?


Remote desktop requires port forwarding, logmein however does not.

https://secure.logmein.com/


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I feel so insignificant *Folding for Boxxy*







.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Zodac, can you give this guy a hand setting up his clients please. He has 6 computer's worth to setup and is having a hard time getting them going. His name is ramenbuoy, go back to page 71 and read his post please. He could use the help and 6 rigs folding for OCN would be nice.


----------



## zodac

If anyone has an issue that isn't being solved in a thread, have them PM me and I'll get them sorted.


----------



## mbudden

If this person wants, I'll set it up. Takes all of 5 mins.
Just let me access and I'll do the rest.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok well it's ramenbuoy


----------



## mbudden

Alright. Well, I sent him/her a PM.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thank you.


----------



## LiLChris

I am back, hell of a game! So tired...
The only fight in the entire stadium of course had to happen 2 rows behind me.









Chipp must be happy, it was a close game and we won! Go Canes!









Did anyone get around helping ramenbuoy with the clients?
Cause I got a PM from him as well and want to make sure he has everything set up right.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

1000W Coolermaster PSU for Â£90? Worth it?


----------



## LiLChris

Do really need 1000w? I barely need that with my rig, an 850w would be more than enough.

I don't know price over there though, so I can't help much.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Do really need 1000w? I barely need that with my rig, an 850w would be more than enough.

I don't know price over there though, so I can't help much.

You barely pull 750w with your sig rig (assuming only one 480, since I'm assuming your sig rig is up to date). And that is with me over estimating.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
1000W Coolermaster PSU for Â£90? Worth it?

That's about $146. I would say that's a good price for 1000 watts.

I'm not going to elaborate on whether you need it or not. You asked a simple question, it deserves a simple answer, lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You barely pull 750w with your sig rig (assuming only one 480, since I'm assuming your sig rig is up to date). And that is with me over estimating.

Yup but I left myself some room for future SLI or upgrades.
Shame the 580 is rather expensive (from the rumors) but next year another 480 maybe after taxes.

Then again I also want to sell the 480, I am confused but thats cause nvidia/ati are releasing a bunch of cards recently.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Ouch.









Was that a spare drive just for folding?

*Not when you spend time & money planning a big one and have to clean it up.







*Halloween party.









This


----------



## mitchbowman

EVERYONE QUICK
There is a position available in the Hayley Team but it wont be there long
first person there gets it


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey back







Would a 1000w PSU be suitable for 3 GTX 480's and a physx card or how about just 3 GTX 480's and a 980X. Or if I was to want to run that then should I upgrade to 1200w PSU?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey back







Would a 1000w PSU be suitable for 3 GTX 480's and a physx card or how about just 3 GTX 480's and a 980X. Or if I was to want to run that then should I upgrade to 1200w PSU?


If its a low end PhysX card, sure it'd handle it fine







.

EDIT:
Although you should look into like a 1200w unit for that kind of a load. The GTX480's can draw up to 300w each on their own. Now since scaling is horrible with 3 cards, you'll never get all 3 to pull 300w at the same time. The 300w estimate is from early reviews, and massive overclocks on them. I believe at stock they're around 250w or so.


----------



## lawrencendlw

either my GTX 260 from my sig or a GTX lower end Fermi such as a 460,450,or 430.


----------



## Killam0n

ALL HAIL BALL, ALL HAIL BALL.... PAX gota love it


----------



## jck

LilChris,

Can you change my Folding Name in the spreadsheet to jck_fla_usa?

Thanks


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am back, hell of a game! So tired...
The only fight in the entire stadium of course had to happen 2 rows behind me.









Chipp must be happy, it was a close game and we won! Go Canes!









Did anyone get around helping ramenbuoy with the clients? 
Cause I got a PM from him as well and want to make sure he has everything set up right.


I had sent him a PM earlier but ended up taking a nap LOL.
I just woke up, I got a PM from him asking me to add him on Steam. Seems I missed him by an hour.


----------



## LiLChris

I just woke up from my nap.









Ugh was hoping I didn't wake up and sleep till morning, my sleeping habit has been out of sync lately. 
Guess I should have gone to the other game as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Can you change my Folding Name in the spreadsheet to jck_fla_usa?


Yup, ill do that in the morning.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Hey guys, maybe somebody can help me out a little here?

I've got my CPU and GPU both folding now. Both clients are running. But HFM doesn't report my smp client as working, it keeps saying 0% and its red.

The interesting thing is though, every time I pass another % completed, HFM shows it correctly. It's like its taking too long or something???

Is there any fix for this? I'd like to know my PPD, but its hard to know when it keeps saying my smp client is 0% and 0 PPD.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Is your HFM set to pick up the work folder from the SMP client correctly? Try to redo the SMP client in HFM


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Is your HFM set to pick up the work folder from the SMP client correctly? Try to redo the SMP client in HFM


I think so. I set it to C:\\Program Files\\[email protected]\\SMP\\ which is the directory SMP is installed to (my work folder is in there).

And it picks it up after a new % is done. But then it goes away after a while.


----------



## lawrencendlw

well try to delete the SMP client in HFM and making a new one and see if it fixes it. Did you save your configuration and have HFM load config on start?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


well try to delete the SMP client in HFM and making a new one and see if it fixes it. Did you save your configuration and have HFM load config on start?


It does the same thing, I've tried that before. And yes, I've saved the configuration.

It didn't do this until I forced -smp 3. When I was doing smp on all 4 cores HFM worked correctly with it.


----------



## mbudden

Setting up his clients as we speak


----------



## Dorianime

OMG i would consider this team!


----------



## mbudden

Set up ramenbuoy's GTX470 & his Q9300.


----------



## terence52

think i should set my smp as well .LOL.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


think i should set my smp as well .LOL.


Wouldn't hurt







. I get an extra 4k PPD or so I think running smp on top of my GPU? And my GPU sucks







.


----------



## mitchbowman

BOXXY is just a(sexy)Troll


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Wouldn't hurt







. I get an extra 4k PPD or so I think running smp on top of my GPU? And my GPU sucks







.


issue is. my fan controller is burned and i only have one 120mm fan for my hdd running.








more worried about the heat. lol


----------



## ramenbuoy

Roughly im getting around 23-24k ppd







go team boxxxaaayyyy


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


Roughly im getting around 23-24k ppd







go team boxxxaaayyyy


----------



## Mikezilla

Woo! I'm at ~26 - 28k ppd right now.









EDIT: Also, who do I pm if I never got my chimp challenge postbit for this year?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Woo! I'm at ~26 - 28k ppd right now.









EDIT: Also, who do I pm if I never got my chimp challenge postbit for this year?


Mort or Z, but you really need some hard evidence, like a screenshot.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Mort or Z, but you really need some hard evidence, like a screenshot.


Oh geez, I'll see if I can find a screenie from way back.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Liverpool 2 - Chelsea 0.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


Roughly im getting around 23-24k ppd







go team boxxxaaayyyy


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=535001


----------



## SniperXX

Im getting about 50k ppd atm. I need an overclocking mobo for my 860. I'll prob get one from newegg this week and delivery is usually next day since I am next to the warehouse.









Go team Boxxy!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Liverpool 2 - Chelsea 0.

I was looking at the table the other day and saw them way down (Liverpool). I Was shocked.

Of course, I saw WBA up near top which was quite nice. Head groundskeeper at Hawthorns gave me a personal tour when I visited in 2006.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Im getting about 50k ppd atm. I need an overclocking mobo for my 860. I'll prob get one from newegg this week and delivery is usually next day since I am next to the warehouse.









Go team Boxxy!

If LilChris switches my folding name for me, my jck acct pts will be going for team boxxy too.


----------



## LiLChris

I totally forgot who it was, but the person who set it up ramenbuoy clients did you put his own name or boxxy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
If LilChris switches my folding name for me, my jck acct pts will be going for team boxxy too.

I did already.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Bladerunner is on


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Liverpool 2 - Chelsea 0.

Hells yeah... gap down to 2 points.


----------



## LiLChris

Make sure everyone has the right name on the spreadsheet, if you changed out of the Boxxy team to your own name and I didn't update it let me know.

Less than 24 hours to go!


----------



## mbudden

I don't think ramenbuoy added his name to the list.
He's folding under the name IHAETFIRE


----------



## AMD SLI guru

good luck Boxxy Team! Wish ya'll the best of luck!
















maybe afterwards we can go out and grab a


----------



## grillinman

I know I signed up a while ago...

Add me plz!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
I know I signed up a while ago...

Add me plz!

you'll need to message Zodac


----------



## grillinman

Z sent me the reminder message but I'm not on the front page of THIS folding team. What would Z have to do with that? He's folding for a different team!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


Z sent me the reminder message but I'm not on the front page of THIS folding team. What would Z have to do with that? He's folding for a different team!


I had the problem of being put on the AMD team too, and he took care of it for me. I believe Z is the managing all the spread sheets and who's PPD goes where. just drop him a PM and let him know.

I was put on AMD's team + Hayley's and Z corrected it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


Z sent me the reminder message but I'm not on the front page of THIS folding team. What would Z have to do with that? He's folding for a different team!


Try signing up again?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I had the problem of being put on the AMD team too, and he took care of it for me. I believe Z is the managing all the spread sheets and who's PPD goes where. just drop him a PM and let him know.

I was put on AMD's team + Hayley's and Z corrected it.

Z IS FEMALE. asdklfjajkshdfjkaghsdfjkash


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I had the problem of being put on the AMD team too, and he took care of it for me. I believe Z is the managing all the spread sheets and who's PPD goes where. just drop him a PM and let him know.

I was put on AMD's team + Hayley's and Z corrected it.

I messaged him Thanks for the help!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
Z IS FEMALE. asdklfjajkshdfjkaghsdfjkash









?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol Z is a genderless entity that we all aspire to become when we move on to the next higher plain of existence...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I missed about an hour's folding time due to running out of electric.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

500 WU's completed.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm Z touched my spreadsheet, now I don't know which ones were the fake sign ups. 
Oh well not my problem now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


I know I signed up a while ago...

Add me plz!


Alright adding you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you'll need to message Zodac










Why Z?


----------



## terence52

it had started?















luckliy i already started on smp. thou on 3 cores


----------



## lawrencendlw

I wish that I would stop getting these damm 67xx WU's already and start on some -bigadv WU's already. I could really go for some nice 35k+ PPD days from my CPU.


----------



## mitchbowman

i hope you have all got you silver polish ready


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*












if only i could get my other computers up :/

I am only running my old computer and my gaming rig :/

EDIT: after successful overclocking thanks to matthew's help, I am now at 26k.


----------



## terence52

should try pushing my gtx460 to 1ghz


----------



## .nikon

arrrg I'm too late by like 3 hours.


----------



## Blade Rage

I cast 611's on all your fermi cards!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


I cast 611's on all your fermi cards!


We could still beat you guys even with 611s


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


I cast 611's on all your fermi cards!


let see. 
shields up. curse reflected back to hayley


----------



## mitchbowman

i7 Powah


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Counter Sheild deflection


----------



## mitchbowman

may you receive a plague of failing work units


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Counter Sheild deflection










ok. hope your clients fail then


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Why would you be so mean...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Z IS FEMALE. asdklfjajkshdfjkaghsdfjkash



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Lol Z is a genderless entity that we all aspire to become when we move on to the next higher plain of existence...


Oh look... _this _again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Why Z?










It's still my competition, even if this is your team. I still take care of all spreadsheets.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I did already.










Okay. Maybe it just hadn't updated when you did it. Last I saw the spreadsheet, it was still the old way.

Thanks


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


ok. hope your clients fail then




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











Why would you be so mean...


----------



## mbudden

lol.


----------



## Blade Rage

my gf (soon to be fiancee) > boxxy

UMAD
UJELLY
UKNOWIT


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*











lol.


Nope, you're no troll...

Boxxy says...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


my gf (soon to be fiancee) > boxxy

UMAD
UJELLY
UKNOWIT


----------



## Blade Rage

As much as I understand your pics-or-it-didn't-happen mentality, she'd castrate me man.

But it's cool, keep folding for that camhoare


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


As much as I understand your pics-or-it-didn't-happen mentality, she'd castrate me man.

But it's cool, keep folding for that camhoare


You are now banned from our thread.


----------



## Blade Rage




----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


As much as I understand your pics-or-it-didn't-happen mentality, she'd castrate me man.

But it's cool, keep folding for that camhoare


----------



## Klue22

Wow...Thread quality has gone down in the last couple hours. How about we let the points do the talking guys mkay?


----------



## Drogue




----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Wow...Thread quality has gone down in the last couple hours. How about we let the points do the talking guys mkay?


Because, the Hayley trash or Boxxy haters bring them in here and ruin ish.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

As much as this is a competitive time for both teams, less obvious abuse and more light banter would be better, for both the Hayley and Boxxy team. If we can refrain from obvious flaming then that would be great, as I'm sure we don't want this to deteriorate into a childish name calling mess.

Lets let the points do the talking, eh?









I'll post this in the Hayley FFW thread too, just to say.









Good luck guys, almost time to battle!


----------



## mbudden

There is a thread for trash talking.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...h-talking.html

Clearly people need to realize that.


----------



## zodac

Oh yes... the points.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Lets let the points do the talking, eh?










You sure you want to do that?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Well even _if _we don't beat you, we are still safe in the knowledge that Hayley is much more adorable and perfect.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Well even _if _we don't beat you, we are still safe in the knowledge that Hayley is much more adorable and perfect.



















How do you know? She could have 3 nipples and warts on her back.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


How do you know? She could have 3 nipples and warts on her back.



















maybe i am too evil.








anyway. peace out. time for bed. sch tmr


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


How do you know? She could have 3 nipples and warts on her back.










Same for Boxxy. Even more likely really, as Trolls have warts.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


How do you know? She could have 3 nipples and warts on her back.










Well....
I could link a picture to her bare chest.
But it's against TOS.

At least Boxxy is more modest and doesn't take nudies.
Unlike Hayley.

If you want, Google it. You'll find it.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


As much as this is a competitive time for both teams, less obvious abuse and more light banter would be better, for both the Hayley and Boxxy team. If we can refrain from obvious flaming then that would be great, as I'm sure we don't want this to deteriorate into a childish name calling mess.

Lets let the points do the talking, eh?









I'll post this in the Hayley FFW thread too, just to say.









Good luck guys, almost time to battle!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Well even _if _we don't beat you, we are still safe in the knowledge that Hayley is much more adorable and perfect.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Same for Boxxy. Even more likely really, as Trolls have warts.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Well....
I could link a picture to her bare chest.
But it's against TOS.

At least Boxxy is more modest and doesn't take nudies.
Unlike Hayley.

If you want, Google it. You'll find it.


Bump for the new page.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So I finished up getting the OCN_Networking team's passkey bonus point eligible which should have been the last one. I switched all my clients back to my folding name, let the FFW begin!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


So I finished up getting the OCN_Networking team's passkey bonus point eligible which should have been the last one. I switched all my clients back to my folding name, let the FFW begin!


You are the man!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


So I finished up getting the OCN_Networking team's passkey bonus point eligible which should have been the last one. I switched all my clients back to my folding name, let the FFW begin!


OCN_Networking finsihed its 10th WU last night...


----------



## mbudden

Hahahahahahaa.
The Hayley trash can't cope with the truth.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Hahahahahahaa.
The Hayley trash can't cope with the truth.


Are you _trying _to be an immature idiot?

As I said previously, _and _you said actually, there is a trash talking thread for a reason. Stop blatantly flaming like a 12 year old. This is a friendly team competition, dangit.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Are you _trying _to be an immature idiot?

As I said previously, _and _you said actually, there is a trash talking thread for a reason. Stop blatantly flaming like a 12 year old. This is a friendly team competition, dangit.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Are you _trying _to be an immature idiot?

As I said previously, _and _you said actually, there is a trash talking thread for a reason. Stop blatantly flaming like a 12 year old. This is a friendly team competition, dangit.










Hahaha.








I fold for Boxxy, I'm in the Boxxy thread.
You sir, don't fold for Boxxy. So why are you here?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


So why are you here?










Just because.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just because.


I can see why you're here.
You're a folding moderator.
But the other Hayley trash has got to go.

There is no reason why they should be in here,
and you as a mod should be directing them to the "Friendly Trash Talking" thread, rather than let them troll in here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I can see why you're here.
You're a folding moderator.
But the other Hayley trash has got to go.

There is no reason why they should be in here,
and you as a mod should be directing them to the "Friendly Trash Talking" thread, rather than let them troll in here.


The Trash Talk thread is for day-to-day Folding discussions. But when there's a competition between teams, if he wants to get a message across, there's no point putting it in the Hayley thread.

And besides... we're gonna crush you anyway.

*EDIT:* Also, I'm not a Mod.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

It's called friendly banter, but obviously you are too immature for that.

I'll continue to post here as I please, as your team does in our thread and manages to do it without me telling them to get out because they are not in the team. Stop being so hostile.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The Trash Talk thread is for day-to-day Folding discussions. But when there's a competition between teams, if he wants to get a message across, there's no point putting it in the Hayley thread.

And besides... we're gonna crush you anyway.

*EDIT:* Also, I'm not a Mod.










You know what I meant.
And? Then it's time to make a thread about Folding War Trash Talking thread then if that's the case.

I like how everyone says "let the points do the talking" but they keep saying "oh we are going to win"

lulz.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I can see why you're here.
You're a folding moderator.
But the other Hayley trash has got to go.

There is no reason why they should be in here,
and you as a mod should be directing them to the "Friendly Trash Talking" thread, rather than let them troll in here.


Comon, budd, it's fun with them in here. They are only here because they want to be a part of the win that is Boxxy!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


You know what I meant.
And? Then it's time to make a thread about Folding War Trash Talking thread then if that's the case.

I like how everyone says "let the points do the talking" but they keep saying "oh we are going to win"

lulz.










I never said let the points do the talking. I'm doing the talking.

Boxxy







Hayley

Every other FFW team







Hayley

Also,

Boxxy







Every other FFW team (in spirit)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


It's called friendly banter, but obviously you are too *immature* for that.

I'll continue to post here as I please, as your team does in our thread and manages to do it without me telling them to get out because they are not in the team. Stop being so hostile.










LULZ.
ALRIGHT buddddddddyyyyy.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Haley







Boxxy


And the Cap'n pipes in, FTW!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*












Well... I am silenced.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I never said let the points do the talking. I'm doing the talking.

Boxxy







Hayley

Every other FFW team







Hayley

Also,

Boxxy







Every other FFW team (in spirit)












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


LULZ.
ALRIGHT buddddddddyyyyy.


You sound jelly.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


You sound jelly.











Of you?
Nope.
I'd never be jealous of a Brit.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











You sound jelly.











You are not ready for this jelly.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Of you?
Nope.
I'd never be jealous of a Brit.


See? That's the sort of thing I mean. I make a light hearted comment and you turn it into an offensive slur back at me. Not nice.

Also, ujellybro.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Of you?
Nope.
I'd never be jealous of a Brit.


ok, thats too far man. I'm all for light hearted trolling but theres a line and your getting rather close to it.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


OCN_Networking finsihed its 10th WU last night...










Yes but I wasn't at my computers until this morning to change them over.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


It's called friendly banter, *but obviously you are too immature for that.*

I'll continue to post here as I please, as your team does in our thread and manages to do it without me telling them to get out because they are not in the team. Stop being so hostile.










In the immortal words of my best friend....BLAH BLAH BLAH...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


You know what I meant.
And? Then it's time to make a thread about Folding War Trash Talking thread then if that's the case.

I like how everyone says "let the points do the talking" but they keep saying "oh we are going to win"

lulz.










About creating a new thread...I agree. The trash talk from their side in our thread has become far more prevalent than from the other direction.

This is a thread about our team...and it has become innundated with trolling rather than discussion about our team.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Comon, budd, it's fun with them in here. They are only here because they want to be a part of the win that is Boxxy!











Ah...you are a bright person, Drogue. They are here because they have some inadequacy, and I agree with you that it's led them to exhibit angst through ridicule of us and our Boxxy. Good call.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I never said let the points do the talking. I'm doing the talking.

Boxxy







Hayley

Every other FFW team







Hayley

Also,

Boxxy







Every other FFW team (in spirit)


BLAH BLAH BLAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


And the Cap'n pipes in, FTW!


Indeed...Capn FTW!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... I am silenced.


Finally...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


ok, thats too far man. I'm all for light hearted trolling but theres a line and your getting rather close to it.


I'm jealous of you, Capn. you get to live in a country where most mainstream beer doesn't taste like soda water.
















But, you're on my team...so I know all is well


----------



## Pir

Hey Boxxy folders, Hope you guys are up and folding. Looking forward to the first stats. Greetings from the Dutch Farmers.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


About creating a new thread...I agree. The trash talk from their side in our thread has become far more prevalent than from the other direction.

This is a thread about our team...and it has become innundated with trolling rather than discussion about our team.


Mhmm. 
Shows how classy the other team's folders are.
But yet, I'm called immature.
Right...

Quote:



See? That's the sort of thing I mean. I make a light hearted comment and you turn it into an offensive slur back at me. Not nice.

Also, ujellybro.


Maybe if you left, you wouldn't have had to read such a thing.

Quote:



ok, thats too far man. I'm all for light hearted trolling but theres a line and your getting rather close to it.


Same goes for you. 
It's the internet. I personally don't care if you get you nor the other kid's panties in a bunch.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*









Hey Boxxy folders, Hope you guys are up and folding. Looking forward to the first stats. Greetings from the Dutch Farmers.


Hey Pir! How are you and your DOU Supporters doing?
















I'll be over in your thread in a minute. Are the stroopwafels ready?


----------



## Drogue

I swear to God I didn't plan it this way. I've been folding 24/7. All 4 of my clients are set to finish shortly after 12.










Too bad it's not a bigadv







. It's a crappy 6077,


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Hey Pir! How are you and your DOU Supporters doing?
















I'll be over in your thread in a minute. Are the stroopwafels ready?

















Hey jck, still waiting on my fellow DOU members to report back to me. Speaking for myself i've quadrupled my output









To bad i can only do this for the duration of the FFW but imagine the spike of ppd team 37726 will have this week








Stroopwafels are waiting for you my friend







and to all Boxxy members, Keep folding full throttle


----------



## OwnedINC

Was all for this team, until I watched the video of her.

Urge to kill... RISING...


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Fired up my system last night, havent folded on my main in a few months. All systems go!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm doing GPU only due to hardware and electric restrictions.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I'm doing GPU only due to hardware and electric restrictions.


Whats your 460 pulling PPD?


----------



## grillinman

Folding rig (E8400 and 9800GTX+) and sig are up and running.

Btw, that Fermi is folding at a cool 46C.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!*


Whats your 460 pulling PPD?


14.1K PPD I believe.


----------



## LiLChris

Woot! My 480 is in Jacksonville, so for sure I get it tomorrow.








Jck go steal it from UPS and bring it to me. >.<

I can't wait to get it, and of course the first thing I do is fold.
When I bought my 480 the first time I got it the day before of a competition and now I get my RMA 480 and its going directly to folding.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Woot! My 480 is in Jacksonville, so for sure I get it tomorrow.








Jck go *obtain* it from UPS and bring it to me*, please*. >.<

I can't wait to get it, and of course the first thing I do is fold.
When I bought my 480 the first time I got it the day before of a competition and now I get my RMA 480 and its going directly to folding.










Fixed.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*


Was all for this team, until I watched the video of her.

Urge to kill... RISING...


fold with us instead









see my sig


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


fold with us instead









see my sig










Don't be fooled by no talent singers. Stay here is you want to win.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


fold with us instead









see my sig










Sign ups are closed it started already...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

looks like boxxy came to play...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


looks like boxxy came to play...


We came to win!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

anyone got any results yet?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
anyone got any results yet?


Go to the stats thread.


----------



## zodac

Hayley in first, then Boxxy.


----------



## Mikezilla

Z is cheating!


----------



## zodac

I fixed those 2 errors; AFAIK stats are accurate.


----------



## Drogue

How does Hayley have over 500k on first update unless half your members cashed in a bigadv?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Go to the stats thread.

Link?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Link?

Look at Z's sig... lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
How does Hayley have over 500k on first update unless half your members cashed in a bigadv?

Fixed that; check again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Link?

Sig.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
Z is cheating!

And we caught *it*.









Everything *seems* fixed now, unless there is more errors but as of now we are behind 50k!
I see many 0s whats going on?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
And we caught *it*.









Everything seems fixed now, unless there is more errors but as of now we are behind 40k!

I see many 0s whats going on?









Remember, this first update was just for 1hr of Folding... a lot of GPU Folders and most SMP Folders woudln't get in in time there.










Also, yay for Hayley having twice as many points as Boxxy so far!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Hmm, Team Haley has nearly 100K.


----------



## mbudden

Hey Z, when did you grab these numbers?


----------



## zodac

"Start" points were at 5pm GMT. First update was at 6pm GMT. Next one will be 12am GMT.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Team Hayley - 95979
Team Boxxy - 47226


----------



## Mikezilla

I may have to go buy 4 460's today....


----------



## Blade Rage

So the start time was pushed back then. So much for my bigadv WU at 6:30 AM EST


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
So the start time was pushed back then. So much for my bigadv WU at 6:30 AM EST









Huh?

It started at 11am est (it was suppose to be 12pm est)
You were no where near turning that in at the right time.


----------



## $ilent

check the overclock difference from stock







Only got about 40mhz on the core clock then im at max. 17,000ppd ftw!


----------



## Blade Rage

ah well, my bad. the deadline was 8:30 AM anyways so no choice on that one.


----------



## jck

I think there's a problem with the spreadsheet vs the stats comparisons.

I know there's a 4k Point disparity for just my nick

Add: now i'm confused...one starts at 6pm, but it's not 6pm yet...


----------



## mbudden

There is a discrpency of AvgWhiteGuy's too.
I'm making my own spreadsheet for boxxy.

I have on the EOC website
9,485

and Z's spreadsheet
8275


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
There is a discrpency of AvgWhiteGuy's too.
I'm making my own spreadsheet for boxxy.

I have on the EOC website
9,485

and Z's spreadsheet
8275

Honestly, I think z sees it too and *should* be working it out.


----------



## LiLChris

Chill everyone remember this was only the 12pm Stanford update, EOC updates at 1pm.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Chill everyone remember this was only the 12pm Stanford update, EOC updates at 1pm.

Agreed. If z has the starting scores, then we should be fine.


----------



## mbudden

I don't think it should be just her making a list.
Because right now, hers seems unreliable.

I'm doing just the Boxxy Folders, almost done. Will compare results.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I don't think it should be just her making a list.
Because right now, hers seems unreliable.

I'm doing just the Boxxy Folders, almost done. Will compare results.

Works for me.


----------



## mbudden

A LOT of people have different results.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

*NOW* u jelly.










In all seriousness, give it a while, it's only been an hour in and there could be some mistakes along the line, although we are still No 1.









Honestly though, PM Zodac and say this, and try to get it sorted, that's the best way.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
NOW u jelly.










In all seriousness, give it a while, it's only been an hour in and there could be some mistakes along the line, although we are still No 1.









Maybe I should go over your results....
Maybe they are flawed too...









Btw. The time at the top (12PM EST) is for my time zone.


----------



## Mikezilla

Yeah, we'll give it awhile, and then we can all have a group calculation if we still question it.

I don't think she's doing it on purpose, because it seems the same is true for Hayley.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Add: now i'm confused...one starts at 6pm, but it's not 6pm yet...









6pm *my* time.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
There is a discrpency of AvgWhiteGuy's too.
I'm making my own spreadsheet for boxxy.

I have on the EOC website
9,485

and Z's spreadsheet
8275


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
A LOT of people have different results.

I told you already, I am using the stats direct from Stanford, not from EOC.


----------



## $ilent

id leave the scores to Z, she always gets it right one way or another.

also for those who saw my screenshot, i have found my overclock wall, 867mhz core clock (stock 608, increase of 42%), 1734mhz shader (stock 1215, increase of 42%), and 2085mhz memory clock (stock 1604, increase of 30%), all at 64C load folding


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm feeling sad at the amount of 0's in there


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
6pm *my* time.









I told you already, I am using the stats direct from Stanford, not from EOC.

Z, I trust you.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'm feeling sad at the amount of 0's in there









Give it some time Captain, i'm sure you will see alot less 0's after the next stat update.


----------



## mbudden

You act like the EOC site would be A LOT different. They are grabbing the data from Stanford Servers.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
You act like the EOC site would be A LOT different. They are grabbing the data from Stanford Servers.

You're right, but give it some time bud.


----------



## mbudden

It makes no sense.
Stanford updates their stuff at 11AM PST.
EOC updates their stuff at 12PM CST, which is 11AM PST.

The same time, but some how EOC has higher numbers...
Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## mbudden

WAIT. Forgot about Mountian time.

11AM PST - Cali
12PM MST - Colorado
1PM CST - Oklahoma
2PM EST - PA.

blah.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
You act like the EOC site would be A LOT different. They are grabbing the data from Stanford Servers.

And you act as though this is my first time doing stats.

The stats are always different; EOC only update every 3 hours, compared to hourly by Stanford.

Every time I run the stats, there are different to the EOC stats. That's the way it goes. Doesn't it make more sense to get the stats directly form the source, rather than rely on a 3rd party?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Z is doing these via GMT I believe. Maybe thats why the stats seem skewed.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
It makes no sense.
Stanford updates their stuff at 11AM PST.
EOC updates their stuff at 12PM CST, which is 11AM PST.

The same time, but some how EOC has higher numbers...
Is there something I'm missing here?

For the sake of not confusing myself I will use EST time.

EOC updates at 1pm but the last stats it grabs is at 12pm.
So EOC won't have from 12pm to 1pm till the 4pm EOC update.

Its going to be off by 1 hour.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Doesn't it make more sense to get the stats directly form the source, rather than rely on a 3rd party?

yes, yes it does make more sense my friend.


----------



## mbudden

So it seems that EOC updates an hour after Stanford does.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And you act as though this is my first time doing stats.

The stats are always different; EOC only update every 3 hours, compared to hourly by Stanford.

Every time I run the stats, there are different to the EOC stats. That's the way it goes. Doesn't it make more sense to get the stats directly form the source, rather than rely on a 3rd party?

I'm with Z on this one, but, in competitions mindset, maybe you could also keep track of the states mbudden if you're that concerned..


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Chris, hope you don't mind, stole your stats link from the OP for the Hayley thread too.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It takes over 120 minutes to update for me.


----------



## mbudden

Trusting one person in doing stats is still not something you should do when it comes down to competitions.... Even if she's had experience doing this before.

Doesn't matter. There should be multiple people to see if ish is legit.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Chris, hope you don't mind, stole your stats link from the OP for the Hayley thread too.










THEIF! Grrrr.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Trusting one person in doing stats is still not something you should do when it comes down to competitions.... Even if she's had experience doing this before.

Doesn't matter. There should be multiple people to see if ish is legit.

So I'm not trustworthy enough now?

I run all other stats for OCN Folding; there's no issue here. But tell you what, you go find someone else to run that stats if you want. Good luck with that.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Trusting one person in doing stats is still not something you should do when it comes down to competitions.... Even if she's had experience doing this before.

Doesn't matter. There should be multiple people to see if ish is legit.

Feel free to do it yourself, Z is experienced enough in this to have a _pretty good idea_ of what to do. Zodacs taking the time to do all of this and all you do is complain that it's an hour out, trusting one member of staff with it isn't a bad idea as they are very experienced as Zodac is. Don't like it? Feel free to make your owns stats and spreadsheets to compare.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
THEIF! Grrrr.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 










psst, i love hayley too. <.< >.>


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So I'm not trustworthy enough now?

I run all other stats for OCN Folding; there's no issue here. But tell you what, you go find someone else to run that stats if you want. Good luck with that.

I never said anything about trust. I was saying that there shouldn't be one person doing it because people make mistakes.

I know you aren't perfect. No one is. That's why you have multiple people to check back and reference each others material to see if someone did mess up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Feel free to do it yourself, Z is experienced enough in this to have a _pretty good idea_ of what to do. Zodacs taking the time to do all of this and all you do is complain that it's an hour out, trusting one member of staff with it isn't a bad idea as they are very experienced as Zodac is. Don't like it? Feel free to make your owns stats and spreadsheets to compare.

Who said I wasn't appreciating her time that she gives? I clearly didn't. Don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
psst, i love hayley too. <.< >.>

Well...










Also, not answering to mbudden anymore as I can't be bothered to feed trolls any longer.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

There's always issues to work out early on, just leave it as it is for now and it'll work itself out. As others have said it's the first update and if there is an issue it'll be fixed. So we're behind at the first update, big deal. We have two of the top three folders and other big folders on this team, we'll be successful.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Trusting one person in doing stats is still not something you should do when it comes down to competitions.... Even if she's had experience doing this before.

Doesn't matter. There should be multiple people to see if ish is legit.

I honestly cant see what your moaning about here...So the stats arent up to date to the second i finish this sentence, big deal. Least someone has taken the time to setup this folding war and done loads work with it, its more than you;ve done. I trust Zod with the stats, if you dont thats fair enough, maybe you should go join team EVGA if you dont like OCN.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Also, not answering to mbudden anymore as I can't be bothered to feed trolls any longer.









lol. you act like i care.
grow up. this is the internet. :rolleyes


----------



## LiLChris

Lets all be civil!









The purpose of this war was to get more folders to help the cause and help OCN pump some great PPD so we can obtain 3rd place in less than 5 months!
As well as some fun with prizes, so lets stop the bickering!

Go team Boxxy!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm going to stick me neck out here, but I'm fine with Z doing the stats. We can all joke about skewing the results but at the end of the day thats banter. Skewing the results for real would put not only Z in a very bad light but also the entire folding section. When we are trying to recuirt more people to fold, I really dont think someone who is as passionate as Z would want that. We are all in this together, doesnt matter if your folding for Boxxy or Hayley or the Dutch, we are all folding to try and find cures for people who are suffering from terrible illnesses. Just because the results seem off or the timings dont match up, doesnt matter. If things are going screwy then we should sort them out at the end of the FFW and we should also stop the pointless bickering. If anyone would happen to pass through this thread, it wouldnt make for nice reading for a potential folder.

Just my 2 pence guys.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
I honestly cant see what your moaning about here...So the stats arent up to date to the second i finish this sentence, big deal. Least someone has taken the time to setup this folding war and done loads work with it, its more than you;ve done. I trust Zod with the stats, if you dont thats fair enough, maybe you should go join team EVGA if you dont like OCN.

I shall do just that.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Double post.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I shall do just that.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Lets all be civil!









The purpose of this war was to get more folders to help the cause and help OCN pump some great PPD so we can obtain 3rd place in less than 5 months!
As well as some fun with prizes, so lets stop the bickering!

Go team Boxxy!









This, people, well, a single person, is forgetting what's it's all about!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I shall do just that.

_Byee!_


----------



## $ilent

I dunno if your having a troll, or a bad day or whatever, but its just bad manners to talk crap to someone whos set this all up out of the good of thier heart. Thats all im saying. Show some respect


----------



## Pir

Quote:

Captain_cannonfodder
True words, This folding war should be fun, We are in this together remember? All folding for team 37726. And besides that i have total faith in Z. No way there would be intentional tempering with the stats to give any team benefit over the others. no way.


----------



## Mikezilla

Cannon, I agree with you whole heartedly.


----------



## LiLChris

Drop it!









Lets look at a badass cat standing his ground


You Tube


----------



## Mikezilla

KITTY!









I loves it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 









I'd rather fold with non-asshats.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
_Byee!_


----------



## LiLChris

Ninja attack! This is how Boxxy shall win, with a sneaky attack.










You Tube


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Drop it!









Lets look at a badass cat standing his ground

D'awww









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 









Wow, that's mature. Anyhow, off you go to EVGA. Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## Mikezilla

Come on guys....

It's harsh to push someone away, but it's also harsh to criticize someone who does all the stats for the forum.

Budden, we'd hate (And don't want) to see you go, but you've just got to have some faith in Z.


----------



## mbudden

Good luck Boxxy team.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
D'awww









Wow, that's mature. Anyhow, off you go to EVGA. Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Good luck Boxxy team.



You Tube


----------



## LiLChris

To cheer up the Boxxy team.


You Tube





Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Good luck Boxxy team.











As long as you keep folding thats all that matters, your always welcomed to OCN.


----------



## $ilent

everyone just listen to that song i posted.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Cant, I'm in the projection room. Its deafering in here.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
I got my whole school to fold for Hayley








Its about 50 Computers running all day









If this is true, were screwed.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilchris* 
drop it!









Lets look at a badass cat standing his ground

omg those puppies are so cute!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah that would suck. But it depends on the computers I guess. 50 Pentium D's with integrated graphics cards wouldn't be too much of a threat and that's if they stay folding 24/7 and anyone using them could accidentally shut it down. Plus the use of them while folding will also affect how many PPD they have so I'm not TOO worried.


----------



## mitchbowman

what if there 50 i7 920's


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
what if there 50 i7 920's









He already said; 50 SR-2s. OC'd.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Pics or it never happened.









By that logic (considering the amount of times it's been asked), *I* never happened.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He already said; 50 SR-2s. OC'd.









well i hope that the 100 xeons are all at 6Ghz under phase
and why not put 4 480's on each one while were at it
if hayley is going to win...... she is going to do it big !!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I never questioned you though Z, so therefore that's a null argument.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
well i hope that the 100 xeons are all at 6Ghz under phase
and why not put 4 480's on each one while were at it
if hayley is going to win...... she is going to do it big !!

480s will hurt the -bigadv. You know Hayley likes CPUs more than GPUs.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I never questioned you though Z, so therefore that's a null argument.









Yeah, but they all ask on your behalf.

The amount of PMs I get that start with "So, AvgWhiteGuy was wondering....".


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I call shenanigans. Can you provide some sort of proof?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Just to let you lot know, I am now folding for a cause. I just got off the phone with my dad, my Grans just died from cancer.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Very sorry to hear about your loss Captain.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I am sorry to hear about your loss. I too have lost loved ones (Including my grandfather) to cancer. I also have had (and may still have) cancer so I can sympathize with you. At least your grans is not suffering anymore right?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

She's at peace now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I call shenanigans. Can you provide some sort of proof?

Cleared my PMs earlier today, and I'm not going through 20k of them to prove myself.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Just to let you lot know, I am now folding for a cause. I just got off the phone with my dad, my Grans just died from cancer.

Sorry to hear that Captain.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I posted a thread in the main board, not sure if I should of done but my mind is a mess at the moment.


----------



## SniperXX

Ahh my Gentle Typhoon AP-15s came today for my bigadv rig (also running a GTS450). They are supposed to go on the H70, but that means downtime.









Guess I will have to wait to install them next week.


----------



## bakageta

I'll have to take some downtime tomorrow...







It'll be worth it though, getting the rest of my new build in, finally, which means I'll have my second gpu!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bakageta* 
I'll have to take some downtime tomorrow...







It'll be worth it though, getting the rest of my new build in, finally, which means I'll have my second gpu!

Make that downtime as quick as possible







. We have to overtake Z's team.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
We have to overtake Z's team.

It's gonna be hard to overtake OCN.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's gonna be hard to overtake OCN.









I'll boot the C-64 and do that by myself!!


----------



## bakageta

Oh god, I think I still have a C64 down in the basement somewhere...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Just to let you lot know, I am now folding for a cause. I just got off the phone with my dad, my Grans just died from cancer.


Sorry for your loss Cap'n.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bakageta* 
Oh god, I think I still have a C64 down in the basement somewhere...









I actually have a C-64 and a C-64C that both still work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Sorry for your loss Cap'n.









Ditto Captain...sincerest condolences


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

in more postive times. We are racking up more points than Hayley


----------



## zodac

No you're not; you're in 2nd.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Boxxy - 254452
Hayley - 219655


----------



## zodac

So what you mean is, you did better in one update?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No you're not; you're in 2nd.










I believe he's talking about the fact that we scored 34k more than Hayley on the last update.

Only reason your #1 now is cuz you scored 49k more on start. I got 20 bux says you guys won't score more than us on any update from now on.

I'm steppin' out on a limb here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I believe he's talking about the fact that we scored 34k more than Hayley on the last update.

Only reason your #1 now is cuz you scored 49k more on start. I got 20 bux says you guys won't score more than us on any update from now on.

I'm steppin' out on a limb here.










I think I'm gonna bring back that -10mil...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Can I earn anymore PPD from my sig rig?


----------



## SniperXX

I am in the process of moving gpus around. One GTS450 running 900 core 1800 shader is murdering my bigadv rig.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We need that bigadv Sniper


----------



## Drogue

I'm so mad. I had a bigadv finish about 12 hours before the war started.









I thought about cheating and and holding off on the end of it for 12 hours, but I would have passed the deadline.


----------



## thexperiment

Why do sign ups have to be closed


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thexperiment*


Why do sign ups have to be closed










Because the competition is already going







.


----------



## thexperiment

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Because the competition is already going







.


I didn't know I had to sign up before the competiton








and I don't know how to re configure the client. Oh well looks like I wont be able to support Catherine Wayne.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thexperiment*


I didn't know I had to sign up before the competiton








and I don't know how to re configure the client. Oh well looks like I wont be able to support Catherine Wayne.


The signups always close after the competitions start.

And there was also no re-configuring of the clients needed. Just fold for like you always do for OCN, and sign up. That's all there is to it. But again, signups are closed unfortunately since the competition started today.

Just keep your eyes peeled for the next one







.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thexperiment*


Why do sign ups have to be closed










You can still join









Change your GPU clients name to *All_Hail_Boxxy*.
For CPUs change the name to *All_Hail_Boxxy* and make sure you use this passkey - *5096f1cbe6580a4e2bb59389bed9a6a7*

You have to submit proof of you folding for All_Hail_Boxxy name, example screenshot here if you want to qualify for prizes.
Check the official thread for more info on that.

I had this in the OP.









Quote:



*Sign ups are now closed.
The war has started!*









*You can still fold under All_Hail_Boxxy* 
You need to submit proof to qualify for prizes check here.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Lil Chris, I just checked my eVGA account and this is what it says









Part Number Out: 015-P3-1482-AR
Next Step: Preparing to Ship Product

I know that you guys can't see it but I am doing my happy dance right now.

I spoke with Asus, Corsair, and Intel today and here is my status update.

*Asus* is going to have me ship one of the 2 motherboards that I have (both with the same problem) and the guy I spoke with will try and recreate my issue and figure out what is causing it. Then he will ship me a new board that he fully tested to make sure that it completely works

*Corsair* is (possibly going to cross ship, I need to call again tomorrow) going to replace my ram and also possibly replace my 2 6GB kits (so I have 6 X 2Gb's right now) for a 12 GB kit (3 X 4GB).

*Intel* is going to replace my i7-930 and hopefully I get a "Golden" Chip back from the RMA or if not then at least a processor that doesn't require me to have 1.32v to get to 4.0 GHz.

So that's my status update and hopefully I can get them all to cross ship so that I don't have to have any down time. Does anyone know if Intel cross ships?

Again I am doing my happy dance for this too


----------



## LiLChris

What did you do to your rig?


----------



## Klue22

Boxxy! We are losing! Fold Moar!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Starting the PS3.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I'm so mad. I had a bigadv finish about 12 hours before the war started.









I thought about cheating and and holding off on the end of it for 12 hours, but I would have passed the deadline.











Me too. I could have paused and dropped ~60k from a 2684, then 2 days later dropped ~73k from a 2686. But, I played nice.

I looked at the users list...and, Team Intel looks strong. If I had the $$$, I'd go out and get another i7 mobo and 875k CPU and HSF. i've got a spare PSU and memory and HD.


----------



## terence52

done with one smp and many gpu. going to try my 'fixed' fc2. hopefully .


----------



## mbudden

Boxxy team isn't doing too bad.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Boxxy team isn't doing too bad.


In the words of the great Ricky Bobby...

"If you're not first, YOU'RE LAST!"

We need to be in first place.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Man, I am soo tempted to get a 430. Not too sure about the 450 as I dont have a spare PCI-E power connector.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Man, I am soo tempted to get a 430. Not too sure about the 450 as I dont have a spare PCI-E power connector.


Get an adapter. Turn 2 molex into one pci-e.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*












Leave this place.


----------



## mbudden

So team Intel really shot up quick.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Theres a MSI Twin Frozor 430 for Â£61 or theres a MSI Cyclone 450 for Â£99.99


----------



## terence52

already folding chaps. LOL!
just that its gpu for now. wanna play a bit of mafia 2 later


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


So team Intel really shot up quick.


Indeed that they.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Theres a MSI Twin Frozor 430 for Â£61 or theres a MSI Cyclone 450 for Â£99.99


Link the Cyclone


----------



## bakageta

Ack, 3rd? That won't do at all! C'mon, we can do better than that...


----------



## mbudden

...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=GX-100-MS


----------



## Drogue

They Cyclone comes with an adapter. Here are the box contents pictured at Newegg. Should be exactly the same.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127521


----------



## mbudden

I wonder how much power 17 GTX470's run through...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

A lot. I'm guessing 8 Corsair Golds.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


They Cyclone comes with an adapter. Here are the box contents pictured at Newegg. Should be exactly the same.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127521


Whats the PPD difference between them?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


A lot. I'm guessing 8 Corsair Golds.


No. I mean, like your energy bill at the end of the month.
#2 on EVGA's team has 16-17 GTX470's.

A bunch of the guys just bought some GTX580 Super Clocked.
No wonder why they are #1. 
Crazyyyyness.


----------



## bakageta

Well, my gts450 at slower speeds is pulling 13k+ ppd on 9xx WU's... I'm not certain on 430's numbers offhand.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Whats the PPD difference between them?


Read this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...farm-card.html

You'll want to get the 450 if you can swing it.


----------



## SniperXX

Ah 3rd place is unacceptable. We must borg any and all pcs, haha.

I need to move my GTS450 out of my bigadv rig. Its killing my ppd.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
What did you do to your rig?










Nothing. Apparently I had a weak Integrated Memory Controller on my i7 and it only shows 8 of my 12 GB's of ram but there is a chance that it's my motherboard or ram so Asus, Corsair, and Intel all want to RMA their parts and make it work since I wrote a blog about what was happening and the fact that I was on my 5th RMA with Asus and still did not have a working computer. lol I guess the Keyboard is mightier than the pen and sword lol.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Ah 3rd place is unacceptable. We must borg any and all pcs, haha.

I need to move my GTS450 out of my bigadv rig. Its killing my ppd.

I'll be more than doubling my PPD if UPS would ever show up with the rest of my new system... I always hate the wait on the day of delivery.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Oh sorry, I don't know if I posted yet or not but I will have a -bigadv for 70k+ point here in the next day or so. I was stuck with 67xx WU's up until the start of the event but just before I got a 2686 so I'm good to go. We'll catch and pass them all guys. It's only the second day so don't worry.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally pull a bigadv and it's a 2684. It'll be a few days before it drops. Hopefully I can get a better one afterwards but I don't know if it'll drop in time. Bad timing and issues are getting the best of me for the FFW.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Hmm, maybe I'll hold off on the 450 and get some RAM and put either my 8800GS or my GTX260 to work.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Hmm, maybe I'll hold off on the 450 and get some RAM and put either my 8800GS or my GTX260 to work.

Why not do all of the above?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Money, and this stupid electric meter. If I was in the same place I was last year, I would have my sig rig, my PS3, my 8800GS and my 260 all running at the same time.


----------



## jck

In a few mins at the next update, there's ~70k coming from my bigadv.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sweet! That's good news, looks like I may be down on PPD for a bit. One client is in an EUE pause and another is running at 2D clocks until I can fix it at lunch. At least my 3 regular SMP clients aren't running 67xx units right now so that's a nice change.


----------



## bakageta

UPS just showed up, yay! I'm down for a bit, i5-750 and a gtx460 inc.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Top score! I'm going to buy some RAM tomorrow from CEX.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bakageta* 
UPS just showed up, yay! I'm down for a bit, i5-750 and a gtx460 inc.

Better hurry.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Are you folding with us again mbudden?


----------



## mbudden

Nope.
Folding for EVGA now.
It's quite amazing what kinds of stuff they are using over there.

There is a guy with 3 decked out SR-2's.
The #2 on their team, has like 17 GTX470s.
It's nuts.

Boxxy is down by 40k points.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
In the words of the great Ricky Bobby...

"If you're not first, YOU'RE LAST!"

We need to be in first place.









Haha... you guys are in last.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
So team Intel really shot up quick.

Yup... they've got a few 980x's on their team to tide them over.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Thats most likely why they are number one. Hmm, if we could get everyone on this site to fold. We'd smash eVGA.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Moved up to 2nd


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Haha... you guys are in last.









Don't worry. You'll be there soon.









Rumor has it a few bigadvs are dropping for us soon.









BTW...I'm contemplating the EVIL PLAN again.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
BTW...I'm contemplating the EVIL PLAN again.









Weren't you meant to do that a few weeks back?









And no, I will never be happy with our PPD. Stop asking.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Thats most likely why they are number one. Hmm, if we could get everyone on this site to fold. We'd smash eVGA.

Doubt it.

I have yet to see someone over there with light hardware.
I was hesitant when I said I had a e5300 and a 8800GT.
If you ever get the chance, hit up their forum.
Nice bunch of guys over there, all very welcoming.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I am a member there but it wont let me post for some reason.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Weren't you meant to do that a few weeks back?









Yes, but in light of information I've recently read elsewhere...it seems my EVIL PLAN isn't so... well, let's just say it's not universally wrong to do...so, I'm moving forward with it.

Quote:

And no, I will never be happy with our PPD. Stop asking.








You need medication. I didn't ask if you were happy...did I?









If you're not happy, go see a doctor...or...get Hayley to give ya a big ole smooch or something.
















In the meantime, I'm going to see about [email protected] myself as much as I can...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Doubt it.

I have yet to see someone over there with light hardware.
I was hesitant when I said I had a e5300 and a 8800GT.
If you ever get the chance, hit up their forum.
Nice bunch of guys over there, all very welcoming.

Yep, nice peeps at evga. I use to fold for them, but I started hanging out here more. At the very least, you should put your rig info into Mods/Rigs. Chance to win a 1k sponsorship every now and again.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I am a member there but it wont let me post for some reason.

Might have to check your settings. I know I couldn't post until I had to check a box somewhere that allowed me to participate in the forums. It was confusing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yes, but in light of information I've recently read elsewhere...it seems my EVIL PLAN isn't so... well, let's just say it's not universally wrong to do...so, I'm moving forward with it.

What is this "Evil Plan"?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Yep, nice peeps at evga. I use to fold for them, but I started hanging out here more. At the very least, you should put your rig info into Mods/Rigs. Chance to win a 1k sponsorship every now and again.

Not to mention the whole EVGA bucks thing they have going on. Their 10/10/10 competition is start up too. Tons of prizes to be won and such.

I've seen the "Mods/Rigs" thing but haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## LiLChris

Wow we are neck and neck with Hayley team!
This is rather exciting.









Guess what!!!









GTX 480 is back from RMA!









I am picking it up at my friends house once she gets out of work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Wow we are neck and neck with Hayley team!
This is rather exciting.









Guess what!!!

GTX 480 is back from RMA!









I am picking it up at my friends house once she gets out of work.

Yay!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yay! So how much extra PPD are you going to get?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
What is this "Evil Plan"?

I'm seriously not allowed to discuss it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Guess what!!!









GTX 480 is back from RMA!









I am picking it up at my friends house once she gets out of work.

Awesome!


----------



## LiLChris

16k is what I had a while ago. But I never had a chance to try all those cool 9xx units everyone has been talking about.
So I have no clue what type of PPD I can expect now.

See if JCK would have stole it from UPS yesterday and drove really really fast I could have been folding with it and we wouldn't be behind Hayley.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'm seriously not allowed to discuss it.

But you told me. Twice.

While laughing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
See if JCK would have stole it from UPS yesterday and drove really really fast I could have been folding with it and we wouldn't be behind Hayley.









With jck not watching his rigs, I'd send someone over to change the names to OCN_Hayley.









jck knows better than to leave his rigs unguarded.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I am a member there but it wont let me post for some reason.

http://www.evga.com/default.asp

Hover over "Member Home"
Go to "My Profile"
Then check mark "Yes, I am part of the EVGA Gaming Community"

Then you're allowed to use the forums.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Someone drop some a bigadv. Theres only 7K in it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Someone drop some a bigadv. Theres only 7K in it!

Ok, I'll go tell AMD.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, I'll go tell AMD.

Tell Team Intel, then Boxxy can enjoy a bronze medal


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
http://www.evga.com/default.asp

Hover over "Member Home"
Go to "My Profile"
Then check mark "Yes, I am part of the EVGA Gaming Community"

Then you're allowed to use the forums.

You don't have to be a part of the gaming community to post or use forums. I'm not a part of it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
http://www.evga.com/default.asp

Hover over "Member Home"
Go to "My Profile"
Then check mark "Yes, I am part of the EVGA Gaming Community"

Then you're allowed to use the forums.

done


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Tell Team Intel, then Boxxy can enjoy a bronze medal









I meant AMD sli Guru.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But you told me. Twice.

While laughing.

Yeah well, I find the irony laughable.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
With jck not watching his rigs, I'd send someone over to change the names to OCN_Hayley.









jck knows better than to leave his rigs unguarded.

You better get ready to meet my next door neighbors if you go near my house...Thompson, Smith and Wesson.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Yay! So how much extra PPD are you going to get?

Just depends.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
You don't have to be a part of the gaming community to post or use forums. I'm not a part of it.

Cool...I might go look at eVGA too.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I made 158K last month and I've currently got about 70K this month and I'm only 11 days in.


----------



## SniperXX

I messed with winafc before work this mornong. Hopefully my ppd will skyrocket back up.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I made 158K last month and I've currently got about 70K this month and I'm only 11 days in.

Awesome.


----------



## jck

Hey SniperXX...how do I check that 9800GTX+ for "2D Clocks"? And if it has gone to that, how do I fix that?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

To fix that you need to reboot the machine. With Afterburner you can set force voltage for the Fermi's but I don't know if it works for the 8/9 or 2xx series cards. I may have to look into that.


----------



## LiLChris

This is evga precision, but in MSI AB its the same method.
Just save your profile and then select it in 2d profile/3d profile.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
You don't have to be a part of the gaming community to post or use forums. I'm not a part of it.

Hm. That's the only way I could be able to post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
done


----------



## Drogue

I can't wait to see what the 580 gets for PPD.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I can't wait to see what the 580 gets for PPD.

Not enough if your on a budget, a farm of 450/460 is a better solution.
Stanford needs to optimize there clients for the 480/580 before we see great PPD.


----------



## jck

I was looking at the NewEgg site, and i didn't see any of those Sparkle GTS450 single-slot GPUs.

I was seriously considering buying a couple on a credit card if they were cheap enough.


----------



## LiLChris

They haven't been released yet.


----------



## GDP

The things I would do to that chick. When I was done with her she would be nothing but a steaming pile of shredded meat.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GDP* 
The things I would do to that chick. When I was done with her she would be nothing but a steaming pile of shredded meat.

She will like you if you fold for her!

There is prizes involved.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GDP* 
The things I would do to that chick. When I was done with her she would be nothing but a steaming pile of shredded meat.

Boxxy?

I already hit that. You're getting sloppy seconds.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
They haven't been released yet.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *GDP* 
The things I would do to that chick. When I was done with her she would be nothing but a steaming pile of shredded meat.

Hm. I wonder if Boxxy is 18









Please...no trying to be a contestant on NBC's "To Catch a Predator"


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GDP* 
The things I would do to that chick. When I was done with her she would be nothing but a steaming pile of shredded meat.

That's a little creepy...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hm. I wonder if Boxxy is 18









Please...no trying to be a contestant on NBC's "To Catch a Predator"









She is suppose to be 18 by now from everything I read, not like I am going after her. But I know many end up asking that question.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 









Hm. I wonder if Boxxy is 18










I believe she is. So is Hayley. So is Selena Gomez. (18 or older)

I checked.


----------



## LiLChris

Now if only Selena Gomez will come to the clubs in Miami.









Unlike the fail attempt from Miley Cyrus, she couldn't get in Club Space.


----------



## omega17

Hayley is 21

We're normal


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Hayley is 21

We're normal









Not everyone on this site is over 21.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-you-born.html


----------



## bakageta

Wow, I don't think I realized how many of you were that creepy...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bakageta* 
Wow, I don't think I realized how many of you were that creepy...









We have to be creepy, its part of the nerd code on OCN.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Not everyone on this site is over 21.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-you-born.html

But those of us who are over 21 (I'm 35) need the re-assurance that we are not being pedophiles. Though 18 comes awfully close, it's still legal and I can still sleep at night.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
But those of us who are over 21 (I'm 35) need the re-assurance that we are not being pedophiles. Though 18 comes awfully close, it's still legal and I can still sleep at night.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
We have to be creepy, its part of the nerd code on OCN.









No it's not.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I believe she is. So is Hayley. So is Selena Gomez. (18 or older)

I checked.










I almost sigged this! Funny stuff!

On a more serious and personal note: 18 feels too dirty for me and I'm only 26! Of course I'm married and have a kid too...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No it's not.


----------



## zodac

No, *you* post the proof. You're the one claiming it's against the code.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
We have to be creepy, its part of the nerd code on OCN.









I didn't think that "creepy" fell under "professionalism" that is asked from this forum.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, *you* post the proof. You're the one claiming it's against the code.

I asked first.








Show me proof its not written on the OCN nerd code!


----------



## zodac

I'm saying there is *no* OCN nerd code.

Proof. Posted.


----------



## mitchbowman

TOS = Nerd Code

but Z is not a nerd
hes a folding geek


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No it's not.









But this sentence is implying there is a code and its not written on there.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
TOS = Nerd Code

but Z is not a nerd
hes a folding geek









Z isn't a he, Z is an *it*.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
But this sentence is implying there is a code and its not written on there.









That sentence implies that it's not (in the code).

And that remains true if there is no code at all.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I am dangerously close to unsubbing this thread lol. This is almost like watching the "To catch a predator" lol I feel like I need to go wash my eyes out with rubbing alcohol after reading all of that.... lol. I'm pretty sure that there isn't anything in the "Nerd Code" that says that you need to be a Pedophile. Wait let me check..... Nope it's not in there.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Wait let me check..... Nope it's not in there.

Lies... there is no code. I'm on to your collusion.









You and Chris can't fool me.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I am dangerously close to unsubbing this thread lol. This is almost like watching the "To catch a predator" lol I feel like I need to go wash my eyes out with rubbing alcohol after reading all of that.... lol. I'm pretty sure that there isn't anything in the "Nerd Code" that says that you need to be a Pedophile. Wait let me check..... Nope it's not in there.











I am sure most of us are kidding around.

But serious time...why ain't you folding!!!!








Brass Bottom Boys & Boxxy is disappointed!


----------



## lawrencendlw

I am, my 74k+ -bigadv will be dropping tomorrow. I had bad luck with the 67xx WU's so I didn't have the -bigadv ready to post as soon as the competition started. I'm down my 480 and my 260 doesn't want to play nice with me.

Oh and I know that "Most" of you were playing around lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Oh ok, you scared me for a moment.









What is wrong with the 260? I know where the 480 is.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It hasn't folded like it used to since I had the first 480 go out on me. It was failing a ton of WU's (At stock clocks) and still was making my PPD go down for my SMP client. I just started it though so we'll see. Hopefully I'll get rid of it soon and pick up a couple of 450's or 460's to replace it. I do after all have 4 PCIE slots and if I go with a Classified 4 way SLI Motherboard then I would have Something like 9 i think







could you imagine 9 GTX 460's folding 24/7? That would be nice. Or maybe I'll pick up everyone's 480's that they don't want anymore because they want to upgrade to 580's. I'd need a second PSU for that. I think I would have to defiantly mod my case for that one.


----------



## LiLChris

I want a 580 for a few reasons, I like single card solution & it runs cooler.
Though I hope it outputs less heat...

Hmm just noticed we still have 5 that are not folding, I excluded you since you have a bigadv. Tomorrow I will send out reminders if I don't see points from them.


----------



## terence52

.. y aint the others folding?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah well also you should see some sort of points from my 260 hopefully ( i think it was between 5-7k PPD when I had it running)

What i really want it the New Dual GPU cards from Nvidia (if they ever release it) so then i could run up to 8 GPU's in this system before having to upgrade the motherboard. I really need a board with a Nforce 200 chipset so that I can have true 4 way SLI at X16 even though it's not a huge difference. Those 590's or 595's (whatever they decide to call them) are supposed to be beasts and decent with the wattage and heat too. We'll see I guess. Hopefully they can beat out ATI this time and have a real war going on between them so that the prices go down for both.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I want a 580 for a few reasons, I like single card solution & it runs cooler.
Though I hope it outputs less heat...

Hmm just noticed we still have 5 that are not folding, I excluded you since you have a bigadv. Tomorrow I will send out reminders if I don't see points from them.

On idle, it runs 10C less.
& there is a reason why I'm not folding.
So exclude me.


----------



## omega17

I heard that all the Intel Team guys said you guys look like dorks!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


On idle, it runs 10C less.
& there is a reason why I'm not folding. 
So exclude me.


Yea I know about you, no worries.









I know the actual GPU runs cooler, but I want to know the heat ouput.
My room turns into an oven with it folding, but the temps of the GPU are great.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yea I know about you, no worries.









I know the actual GPU runs cooler, but I want to know the heat ouput.
My room turns into an oven with it folding, but the temps of the GPU are great.

Oh.
Hah.

But you mean like BTU wise? LOL.








It runs around 38C idle on an open bench from what I've seen. Don't know ambient.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Got all my clients back up to speed, hopefully I don't run into anymore hiccups for the rest of the FFW.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Got all my clients back up to speed, hopefully I don't run into anymore hiccups for the rest of the FFW.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Got all my clients back up to speed, hopefully I don't run into anymore hiccups for the rest of the FFW.


I think the Boxxy Team deff needs you.
& the people that have stopped folding for whatever reason.


----------



## Mikezilla

I have a 64k point bigadv coming...

Could that be correct?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I think the Boxxy Team deff needs you.
& the people that have stopped folding for whatever reason.


I hope everyone in the comp gets back in because it is for a cause.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I have a 64k point bigadv coming...

Could that be correct?


Yea mine usually came in at 65k.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Got all my clients back up to speed, hopefully I don't run into anymore hiccups for the rest of the FFW.


What was wrong with them?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well I had one of my golden 260's offline totally and another one (not a golden one) had dropped to 2D clocks. Was about a 15-17K loss for a day and change.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Well I had one of my golden 260's offline totally and another one (not a golden one) had dropped to 2D clocks. Was about a 15-17K loss for a day and change.


You said this is while you were at work? Time to learn how to RDP into your computer


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


You said this is while you were at work? Time to learn how to RDP into your computer










RDP causes my GPU folding clients to crash.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Can't do that from a government computer or I would have done it early this morning. Not a concern now, it should be fine.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
RDP causes my GPU folding clients to crash.

Which program did you use?

Logmein should not mess up your clients.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Which program did you use?

Logmein should not mess up your clients.


IIRC, it's only the Windows Remote Desktop that crashes GPU clients.


----------



## staryoshi

I looked up what a Boxxy was today. I am disappoint with OCN


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


IIRC, it's only the Windows Remote Desktop that crashes GPU clients.










Yea but just in case I always ask to cover my back, I highly recommend LMI though.








All these new drivers from Nvidia & new cards I can never be 100% sure.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Can't do that from a government computer or I would have done it early this morning. Not a concern now, it should be fine.









Ah. Good. I'd rather not you loose your job because you went to check on your folding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Which program did you use?

Logmein should not mess up your clients.

Yes. But in AvgWhiteGuy's case, he couldn't use that. Could get him in some trouble or worse, loose his job.


----------



## LiLChris

#1









Now lets keep our spot till the end!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Yes. But in AvgWhiteGuy's case, he couldn't use that. Could get him in some trouble or worse, loose his job.

Thats why I quoted Mike.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yea but just in case I always ask to cover my back, I highly recommend LMI though.








All these new drivers from Nvidia & new cards I can never be 100% sure.

I use logmein. I am actually using it right now to post from one of my folding farm pcs, lol. I guess the difference is logmein uses its own display driver which doesnt mess up folding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
#1









Now lets keep our spot till the end!!!

Woot! I have a bigadv coming up soon too!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
IIRC, it's only the Windows Remote Desktop that crashes GPU clients.









That's me!

So what should I use? Logmein need to be bought?


----------



## LiLChris

LogMeIn Free


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm in the military so losing my job isn't the concern, it's getting busted down and losing money. Money that I could use to keep buying folding stuff and paying the bills.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I looked up what a Boxxy was today. I am disappoint with OCN


















You should know that your 450 is proudly supporting Boxxy!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Number 1


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captain_cannonfodder*


number 1










woot!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How long is this FFW?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



From the 8th-15th of November. The event starts at 12pm EST/4pm GMT.


No end time, but I assume 11am est time since thats when it started.


----------



## zodac

I think the last update will be 6pm GMT on the Monday. That's 1pm EST, I think?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think the last update will be 6pm GMT on the Monday. That's 1pm EST, I think?


EST is GMT-5 iirc.
So yes.


----------



## zodac

Woot! I got a timezone right!









Where's my prize?


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm no gaming this whole week...I fear for my post count. 
I may reach Z's ammount sooner than I thought...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Where's my prize?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


EST is GMT-5 iirc.
So yes.


Correct.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmm no gaming this whole week...I fear for my post count. 
I may reach Z's ammount sooner than I thought...












Oh my God... are you serious?










Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


----------



## LiLChris

It worries me, I may have to rent a game for Xbox.









Cool my 2 last reps were from editors.








350 rep!


----------



## reflex99

My Xbox has been used more this week than it has in the entire rest of the year


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


It worries me, I may have to rent a game for Xbox.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


My Xbox has been used more this week than it has in the entire rest of the year



I ran out of games, I finally finished every single thing I can on FFXIII last event.

Still haven't got my next xbox live magazine so no new demos to try out.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Cool my 2 last reps were from editors.








350 rep!


Me and gamer?


----------



## LiLChris

Yup, and both at the same time.


----------



## zodac

Thought as much.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Shame I'm using my PS3 to fold on, I'd love to get started on MGS4 right about now.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Shame I'm using my PS3 to fold on, I'd love to get started on MGS4 right about now.


Meh, I'd rather not stress my PS3 when it'll only give 800PPD.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Meh, I'd rather not stress my PS3 when it'll only give 800PPD.


1K PPD.

I started folding with my PS3. Then realized it's not really worth it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Meh, I'd rather not stress my PS3 when it'll only give 800PPD.


1-1.5k actually.

And it doesn't stress it. Mine has been Folding almost 24/7 for a few months now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey AWG, don't forget that it's not only getting busted down that you have to worry about. Depending what's on the computers on your network, you could go to Leavenworth for accessing outside computers from a sensitive government console.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Meh, I'd rather not stress my PS3 when it'll only give 800PPD.


24k a month! I would, but it wouldn't be in my room I have enough heat already. 
Edit - Up to 46k a month from what others said it getting 1-1.5k ppd.

Stupid Xbox can't fold.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey AWG, don't forget that it's not only getting busted down that you have to worry about. Depending what's on the computers on your network, you could go to Leavenworth for accessing outside computers from a sensitive government console.


Maybe that's the reason why my dad freaks out when I go into his office and gets near his computer... lol


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


1K PPD.

I started folding with my PS3. Then realized it's not really worth it.


Ah I see.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1-1.5k actually.

And it doesn't stress it. Mine has been Folding almost 24/7 for a few months now.


It scares me a lil bit. >.>


----------



## zodac

Phat or slim?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Lil Chris, your got your 480 back yet? We need its PPD


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Phat or slim?


Slim.


----------



## zodac

Same here; you've got nothing to worry about at all. Stanford tested the Phats for weeks on end and they were all fine. And the slim has something like 33% less heat output, doesn't it?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Same here; you've got nothing to worry about at all. Stanford tested the Phats for weeks on end and they were all fine. And the slim has something like 33% less heat output, doesn't it?


*Cringe* I'll go poke at it...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Lil Chris, your got your 480 back yet? We need its PPD










There was a little dispute between me and said person who has it, so picking it up tomorrow morning I promise!

Was hoping no one would notice...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I was folding on a orignal 60Gb Phat, worked for 3 months then died. Got a 160Gb replacement, no problems so far.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmm no gaming this whole week...I fear for my post count. 
I may reach Z's ammount sooner than I thought...











I've been playing alot of minecraft because it's about all my laptop can do. Lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jck

b-b-b-boxxy!


----------



## LiLChris

I would play Minecraft but it takes a lot more resources than everyone would think just by looking at the graphics.

So my 360 & iPhone is all I have, and local channels till I find money for cable...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I would play Minecraft but it takes a lot more resources than everyone would think just by looking at the graphics.

So my 360 & iPhone is all I have, and local channels till I find money for cable...


Jigsaws are a nice distraction.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Jigsaws are a nice distraction.










All the non electronic games I have are group required.









They are great for our random drinking gaming nights.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


All the non electronic games I have are group required.










I have that issue too.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I would play Minecraft but it takes a lot more resources than everyone would think just by looking at the graphics.

So my 360 & iPhone is all I have, and local channels till I find money for cable...


Thats why I play on my laptop, cant fold on it. :/ ppd vs the heat isnt worth the risk.

Oh and I noticed amd sli guru just picked up like 5 gts450s! We need to step it up also. Go go go!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm folding as fast as I can, whilst trying not to draw attention thats its me thats causing the electric credit to get used up faster


----------



## GDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Hey AWG, don't forget that it's not only getting busted down that you have to worry about. Depending what's on the computers on your network, you could go to Leavenworth for accessing outside computers from a sensitive government console.


Not likely. At MOST he would loose access to his computer rights. He would have to be INTENTIONALLY infecting the computers for malicious intent.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

right, my room mates are leaving this weekend. I'm not going back yet as plans needed to be sorted for the funeral so I've got this weekend to fold like crazy. Need to get some RAM for my other PC and get Windows on there. I still have that XP key somewhere. I reckon I get can other 6K for that GTX 260 and another 1K from the PS3.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

According to EOC, its going to take my 1.2 weeks to hit 400K


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's funny that I spent $2500 to build my gaming computer that I don't play games on. I never thought that I would fold on it when I was building it. I am going to have to take some small folding breaks from time to time to be able to game. Especially when I get everything in my computer to work correctly.

My 480 was shipped from eVGA today so hopefully I get it soon. It's coming from California and I'm just up in Washington so there is a chance that I get it on Friday but if not then Monday for sure.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Will you get it in time for the end of the FFW?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


There was a little dispute between me and said person who has it, so picking it up tomorrow morning I promise!

Was hoping no one would notice...


Wasn't that your girlfriend?








or maybe I'm just thinking of something totally different...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Ah, a female







I miss my ex sometimes, then I remember all the issues we had and how much I'd get shouted at for buying extra PC parts.


----------



## mbudden

There is a reason why I'd have it go to my house, and not a females house. It would probably get lost if a female friend of mine had gotten it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Most of the girls I know use Macbooks. They would just leave it in the box on the table.


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm back up and running 26k ppd. Effing drivers.


----------



## terence52

back folding already








hopefully i will complete one smp today ~10 gpu wus? LOL


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Wasn't that your girlfriend?








or maybe I'm just thinking of something totally different...










Nope, a girlfriend of mine would give me this face -->







if I tell them anything about tech or ship tech related things to their house.

I really don't know any tech savy girls down here, with a few exceptions but not my type.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Nope, a girlfriend of mine would give me this face -->







if I tell them anything about tech or ship tech related things to their house.

I really don't know any tech savy girls down here, with a few exceptions but not my type.


Oh well I guess I'm just going crazy








If I ever meet a (decent looking) tech savy girl I'll probably break my chin as my jaw hits the floor.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I'm back up and running 26k ppd. Effing drivers.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*










back folding already








hopefully i will complete one smp today ~10 gpu wus? LOL



Yay. More folding for Boxxy


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Oh well I guess I'm just going crazy








*If I ever meet a (decent looking) tech savy girl I'll probably break my chin as my jaw hits the floor.*


This.

Where are the Nicole Z, Olivia Munn, Veronica Belmont, Jenn Cutter, etc's of the world


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


This.

Where are the Nicole Z, Olivia Munn, Veronica Belmont, Jenn Cutter, etc's of the world










My gf fits in.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


This.

Where are the Nicole Z, Olivia Munn, Veronica Belmont, Jenn Cutter, etc's of the world




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


My gf fits in.










thats cool


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


My gf fits in.










Does she have any friends?








I live only 6 hours from Rochester


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


does she have any friends? :d
i live only 6 hours from rochester










lol.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


My gf fits in.



















Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


My gf fits in.










Z is a fictional character and does not count.


----------



## Klue22

Nice one.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah when I talk to my wife (or anyone that lives around me for that matter) about anything tech related, they get that glazed over look in their eyes and just smile and nod. It's rather annoying not having anyone (and I mean anyone that I actually "Talk" to) that can talk tech with me. I mean it's at least nice that I can talk on the forums and such but as it is my wife thinks that I spend entirely too much time in front of the computer talking to you guys (and she is probably right lol... Just don't tell her that). Oh well, I guess the rest of the world just isn't as smart as us









To add to my nerdiness, I just got done watching the entire Starwars special edition with special features and all. That is hours and hours and hours of special features alone. Anyone else ever do that all in one sitting? I needed something to do while my computer was sitting here seemingly doing nothing (Folding)


----------



## Klue22

I myself am lucky enough to have a best friend who can talk geek with all the trimmings. Never watched all the star wars special features because I lost the DVDs








But I can confess to owning the "Ultimate guide to weapons and technology" as well as the "Ultimate Guide to Ships and Vehicles" for Star Wars.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok well then I don't feel so nerdy anymore lol... I mean hell you have a star wars Avatar lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Pfft your all nerds!








I am cool!









So does anyone want to see my Anime collection? Lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

See there are nerds and then there are closet nerds. And the closet nerds lose out because nerd is back into style. You get geek sheik lol


----------



## SniperXX

Ugh, this is what I am battleing with on my bigadv rig.


















Before I dropped in a single GTS450 I was pulling 33k PPD all the time. :/


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Pfft your all nerds!








I am cool!









So does anyone want to see my Anime collection? Lol


LOL. in your f3? think my fren have a even bigger collection stored in 6*1.5tbs . LOL!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Sorry this is







but when I saw it I laughed so hard that i had to tell someone. I was clicking on Usercp and I see the add at the top of the screen for "Colonaide... Get your body back into shape" lol. It reminded me of Van Wilder when he gave the guy super colon blow before he had his meeting with the administrators of the medical school he wanted to get into and the guy couldn't hold it anymore and pulled his pants down and blew up the little trash can there lol.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Sorry this is







but when I saw it I laughed so hard that i had to tell someone. I was clicking on Usercp and I see the add at the top of the screen for "Colonaide... Get your body back into shape" lol. It reminded me of Van Wilder when he gave the guy super colon blow before he had his meeting with the administrators of the medical school he wanted to get into and the guy couldn't hold it anymore and pulled his pants down and blew up the little trash can there lol.


Oh my....and yes I am proud of my Star Wars avatar.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


LOL. in your f3? think my fren have a even bigger collection stored in 6*1.5tbs . LOL!










I buy them.








But I do download them since some of the sets suck or too pricey.

Bleach is an example, $40 for 11 episodes when there is around 300+ episodes.








I have the first 3 seasons then stopped cause they started getting greedy.

And others have yet to be released, like Code Geass they only have it in parts and I dislike it. I don't need 8 big boxes of DVDs for one show.

Here is my list - http://myanimelist.net/animelist/LiLChris
x - Means I own it


----------



## mitchbowman

You Tube


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm8NF...eature=related


wow "Boxxy" is awesome


----------



## SniperXX

You Tube


----------



## SniperXX

Ok taking down my bigadv rig. Need to try to get my numbers back up. Gonna move the GTS450 into my itx sig rig. Hopefully I can get more than 10k ppd from my i7 920 again. It was at 33k before the video card swap.









It will be back up soon.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5HQJ4hk6Xk


ill have what shes having


----------



## SmokinWaffle

You won't be first for long, AMD SLI Guru just upped his game and we will get it back


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


You won't be first for long, AMD SLI Guru just upped his game and we will get it back




































I posted in the other thread but that pic makes me feel a microcenter trip coming. Lets see if I can sell my 5850 first. Should net me 2 GTS450s.

Got a few more plans coming.


----------



## Klue22

Not scared.


----------



## bakageta

Eesh, finally back up and running with the new rig, after half a day of downtime. I swear, anything that could've gone wrong, did. Sticking to just gpu folding for the moment, I don't want to waste the time to do stability testing on a cpu overclock...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


Eesh, finally back up and running with the new rig, after half a day of downtime. I swear, anything that could've gone wrong, did. Sticking to just gpu folding for the moment, I don't want to waste the time to do stability testing on a cpu overclock...


Fold at stock? Or just increase to a modest OC and bump the voltage as high as reasonable, in other words a dirty OC.


----------



## bakageta

I have to be up for work in a little over 4 hours...







It's gpu folding for me until tomorrow afternoon, I'll do a quick and dirty OC and set up SMP then.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah you can easily do a 300-400 MHz OC maybe even at stock. It would probably be best to just do it with a mild voltage jump just to be safe but at least then you would see a nice increase in PPD not just from your SMP client but from your GPU's too.


----------



## pioneerisloud

My rig's down at the moment







. I can't get it to quit BSOD'ing. Stupid motherboard......


----------



## lawrencendlw

Good news... my status update from eVGA:
Shipped From EVGA
Tracking Number:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I checked the ups site and it is scheduled to be delivered on Friday







I am so doing the happy dance right now. That means another 17-25k PPD for Boxxy starting Friday from me at least. My -bigadv WU will drop tomorrow evening and lets hope that I get another one after wards. I saw no decrease in my TPF by starting my GPU3 client for my 260 and it's running nice at a OC of 735/1614/1100 with a modded BIOS to tighten the timings on the memory and to bump the voltage a bit. So let's cross our fingers and see if everything stays going with it's oooey gooey folding goodness.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


My rig's down at the moment







. I can't get it to quit BSOD'ing. Stupid motherboard......


Moar volts!








But seriously that is









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Good news... my status update from eVGA:
Shipped From EVGA
Tracking Number:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I checked the ups site and it is scheduled to be delivered on Friday







I am so doing the happy dance right now. That means another 17-25k PPD for Boxxy starting Friday from me at least. My -bigadv WU will drop tomorrow evening and lets hope that I get another one after wards. I saw no decrease in my TPF by starting my GPU3 client for my 260 and it's running nice at a OC of 735/1614/1100 with a modded BIOS to tighten the timings on the memory and to bump the voltage a bit. So let's cross our fingers and see if everything stays going with it's oooey gooey folding goodness.


Its only the fermi cards that cause the GPU3 client to eat up CPU resources. Although I would think a 480 would more than make up for the difference.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Moar volts won't fix it, since I lack the voltage options I need. I'm not settling for stock speeds, lol.

I am however doing quick and dirty stability testing for now. IBT for like 10 runs. If I pass, I'll fire up my clients again.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yea I mean I see a decrease of sometimes up to a minute or 2 on my TPF when I am folding with the 480 but the nice increase more than makes that up. I wish I had a second rig setup to fold for my Fermi so that I didn't need to compromise points to fold with the fermi card but at this time I do not


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I buy them.








But I do download them since some of the sets suck or too pricey.

Bleach is an example, $40 for 11 episodes when there is around 300+ episodes.








I have the first 3 seasons then stopped cause they started getting greedy.

And others have yet to be released, like Code Geass they only have it in parts and I dislike it. I don't need 8 big boxes of DVDs for one show.

Here is my list - http://myanimelist.net/animelist/LiLChris
x - Means I own it


i hope u at least watch it
my fren just downloads it for fun. LOL!


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


My rig's down at the moment







. I can't get it to quit BSOD'ing. Stupid motherboard......


ouch. hope you can get your oc stable.. will not be messing around with my rig apart from the fc2. just got it fixed. turns out to be just a grounding issue but my first channel is well dead.....lol


----------



## SniperXX

Well got my GPUs swapped around. I also fired up SMP on my 860 at stock speeds. The temps look like they may get out of hand tho with the stock cooler.









My 920 lost its work unit and I dont think I got another bigadv.

Curse you bigadv! lol


----------



## terence52

gah.. my smp client isnt ahem sending my results.


----------



## SniperXX

CPU EUE









Man why must everything fall apart during the competition. boo.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

No stat update yet?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


CPU EUE









Man why must everything fall apart during the competition. boo.


luckliy it got sent after i turned off steam. LOL!
been running without my front panel and side panel for a while. time to close them with my fc2 working








and also got my old audigy working







YAY!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperxx*


cpu eue









man why must everything fall apart during the competition. Boo.


cpu eue?


----------



## terence52

i got even better news








got my audigy working. looks like slightly better ppd


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


i hope u at least watch it
my fren just downloads it for fun. LOL!



Yes I buy it then I don't watch it.









The link I posted showed what I have seen so far.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Whens the next update?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

4 hours ago, but it's not there









Assuming it's GMT which I think it is, Zodac's probably busy, it'll be done when it's done.









Am I allowed in this thread yet? Everytime I come in somebody shouts at me...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Nah, your cool here. Just dont go insulting the Queen.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *captain_cannonfodder*


nah, your cool here. Just dont go insulting the queen.


+1 :d


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Why would I insult Hayley?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

And you wonder why you get shouted at in here.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Why would I insult Hayley?











HAHA


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5HQJ4hk6Xk


lol. love it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


No stat update yet?


2 updates... 6am and now 12pm.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We need to pick up the pace. AMD SLI guru is packing some serious PPD.


----------



## mbudden

5k separates boxxy from haygay.


----------



## jck

I might fire up another rig I have...Phenom II x2...and stick that misbehaving 9800GTX+ in there on its own...see if I can get 10kPPD out of that rig...plus who knows. if i find a super cheapo GTx2xx Craigslist GPU local, I might buy it cash and throw it in for fun.

Too bad this FFW isn't in February...after I get my tax refund, I'll be pretty debt free again. might even build that folding server I've been eyeing.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I might throw in a spare 9800GX2 in my friends rig tonight.

Counter folded, jck


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I might fire up another rig I have...Phenom II x2...and stick that misbehaving 9800GTX+ in there on its own...see if I can get 10kPPD out of that rig...plus who knows. if i find a super cheapo GTx2xx Craigslist GPU local, I might buy it cash and throw it in for fun.

Too bad this FFW isn't in February...after I get my tax refund, I'll be pretty debt free again. might even build that folding server I've been eyeing.

Details!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I might throw in a spare 9800GX2 in my friends rig tonight.

Counter folded, jck


















Oooh...tag! I'm it!









I wonder if [email protected] would run good on that Sun/Unix midframe back there in the server room.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Details!









Just been looking at throwing together a couple cheapo built dual opteron servers.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Oooh...tag! I'm it!









I wonder if [email protected] would run good on that Sun/Unix midframe back there in the server room.









Bring it, wonder how it would run on our Quad Quad Core Xeon severs at work.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Bring it, wonder how it would run on our Quad Quad Core Xeon severs at work.


















Never heard of a Quad Quad Core Xeon.
You mean Octocore?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

No, 4 x Quad Core Xeons, Quad socket motherboard.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Bring it, wonder how it would run on our Quad Quad Core Xeon severs at work.


















Can you get all those quad quads 100% [email protected] dedicated?

We're decommissioning the Sun box...it's the former Oracle enterprise server. So, it's sitting idle right now with a few left over processes on it.

If I was gonna do that, I'd go into the admin script, push [email protected] to every one of our 500+ workstations on the fibre ring, and deploy it to all the servers and VMs we have running.

But, I'm not risking my job in an e-peen contest.








Maybe you will. If so, have good luck.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
But, I'm not risking my job in an e-peen contest.









Or OCN's points.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nah, I won't either. Our servers are too important for me to mess with them.









Although there is a spare 4 x Xeon Quad downstairs not being used, but they are Xeon SP's which are from the P4 era.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or OCN's points.









S.T.O.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Nah, I won't either. Our servers are too important for me to mess with them.









Although there is a spare 4 x Xeon Quad downstairs not being used, but they are Xeon SP's which are from the P4 era.

We actually just disposed of some old 4U servers that we replaced. They were power hogs, or I would have talked the techs into throwing them in the back of my car.

We have a whole room full of dual and quad core PCs that are standbys and replacements and surplus. I thought about going back there and loading them all with [email protected] and blowing out about 50k PPD from those.

But, I was told not to do it without permission by someone from the forums...or I could get OCN in trouble...

So, I did the right thing...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
S.T.O.









?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

This one is a power hog too, about 25 80MM fans and 12 15k RPM SCSI Hard drives, with 2 x 700W PSU's


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
?









I'll leave you wondering...


----------



## zodac

That's not fair! You're old, so your acronyms aren't used much anymore!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's not fair! You're old, so your acronyms aren't used much anymore!









And, you're young, and can learn more and faster and...wait...nevermind...I am obviously wrong about that part...









Besides...I learned all the little acronyms you kids use....


----------



## zodac

Yeah, once someone told you what they meant.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, once someone told you what they meant.









At least I remember what I read...


----------



## zodac

I read what?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I read what?

I just dropped into this thread, but I know for a fact that you read EVERYTHING


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I read what?

Exactly...


----------



## mitchbowman

oh come of it guys
anyway boxxy is just a happy teen with a tick







*(jk)*


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
oh come of it guys
anyway boxxy is just a slutty teen with a tick







(jk)

Nice...really nice...


----------



## mitchbowman

better ?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
better ?

yeah...or you could have said quirky or dorky...cause...well, she was a sorta ADHD-ish, quirky girl.

Who knows what she's like now...she's probably a senior in high school or a freshman in college...or a beauty school dropout *cue music from Grease..*


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah who knows
or she may of got a masters in something ?............. nah!!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
yeah who knows
or she may of got a masters in something ?............. nah!!

i wouldn't be surprised if she did.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
yeah who knows
or she may of got a masters in something ?............. nah!!

You never know...I mean, look at that girl from the Wonder Years Danica McKellar...she is like a mathematics genius...

You never know what the girl next door can end up to be...


----------



## mitchbowman

she may be apart of the [email protected] project
you guys may be doing better than you thought


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Have the stats been uploaded yet?


----------



## zodac

Updated every 6 hours, not every 3.


----------



## mbudden

LOL like an hour ago.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I see. We need to get folding. 5K is too close for my liking. Still nearly 30K for me


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ok she's kinda cute.... her voice is sooooo annoying!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 









ok she's kinda cute.... her voice is sooooo annoying!























She's so adorable though. HEY! White text is against the rules!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

all's fair in love and war: and this is a bit of both!


----------



## Drogue

Guru secretly wishes he was on our team because he KNOWS Boxxy is better lookin'. It's evident in the wallpaper he was using.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
all's fair in love and war: and this is a bit of both!

Yar!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drogue* 
guru secretly wishes he was on our team because he knows boxxy is better lookin'. It's evident in the wallpaper he was using.

lies!!! All lies!!!!!!!


----------



## omega17

cuteness isn't everything

when you're 99.99999999999% annoyingly annoying, and "that number minus 100"% cute, people are gonna pay attention to the annoying part, and ignore you.

If they are SANE!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

^ this


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
cuteness isn't everything

when you're 99.99999999999% annoyingly annoying, and "that number minus 100"% cute, people are gonna pay attention to the annoying part, and ignore you.

If they are SANE!










This is a true story, but we have a competition to run here, so we choose to ignore the annoying part.


----------



## LiLChris

So who is going to bug markt to turn on some more rigs for us?


----------



## zodac

Want me to?


----------



## LiLChris

I would, but I never really have had a convo with him.








Wish he posted more around here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Want me to?

But I don't think your allowed, your teammates might get angry with you.


----------



## jck

I'll be PMing with markt tonight probably...I'll see what his farm status is and ask


----------



## zodac

My teammates would agree that we'll happily beat you at your best.

We don't want any "Oh, if it was Feb, Mark would be Folding 100% and you'd have no chance." excuses come Monday.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
My teammates would agree that we'll happily beat you at your best.

We don't want any "Oh, if it was Feb, Mark would be Folding 100% and you'd have no chance." excuses come Monday.









Same, we don't want any excuses from you guys either.

Take your whoopin' fair n square.


----------



## SniperXX

Gah I cannot get my i7 920 stable any more. I get consistent EUEs, I even bumped the volts a bit too. I dont know whats wrong. I could go to MC and have them replace it since I bought their warranty but, its a good overclocker.

Also my ITX rig hard locks 30 seconds after I fire up the gpu client. I wonder if the PSU is having problems?

I knew I should have not waited until after vacation to do my billing. Need moar cash now, lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Same, we don't want any excuses from you guys either.

Take your whoopin' fair n square.

Right, I'll PM him later.

Manchester derby on now.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Gah I cannot get my i7 920 stable any more. I get consistent EUEs, I even bumped the volts a bit too. I dont know whats wrong. I could go to MC and have them replace it since I bought their warranty but, its a good overclocker.

Also my ITX rig hard locks 30 seconds after I fire up the gpu client. I wonder if the PSU is having problems?

I knew I should have not waited until after vacation to do my billing. Need moar cash now, lol.

I was having trouble with my rig a couple days ago. I put the NB volts up to 1.35 and that seems to have fixed the issue so far. ~36 hours folding straight (wasn't making 24 before).


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Right, I'll PM him later.

Manchester derby on now.









Red or blue?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My teammates would agree that we'll happily beat you at your best.

We don't want any "Oh, if it was Feb, Mark would be Folding 100% and you'd have no chance." excuses come Monday.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Same, we don't want any excuses from you guys either.

Take your whoopin' fair n square.


I am really tempted to talk to the server manager, and see if he'll let me deploy some 8-core VMs over the weekend.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right, I'll PM him later.

Manchester derby on now.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Red or blue?










I'm torn in that one now. They got rid of Cristiano Ronaldo. Such a diver. Now that Wayne Rooney...you piss him off, he'll elbow you Shearer-style and never blink.

I like Rooney...and Sir Alex...but, something about the Glaser family...ugh...bunch of twits. If that club hadn't been successful, they'd have chopped up that club and sold the players off to other clubs, or bailed...like they've done elsewhere.

Man City...hmmm...supposed to be a good side nowadays...right?

Lost touch with my football...I'm ashamed.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey jck... your still American so your Football in on Monday nights lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I am *going* to talk to the server manager so he lets me deploy some 8-core VMs over the weekend.


Your awesome!


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I was having trouble with my rig a couple days ago. I put the NB volts up to 1.35 and that seems to have fixed the issue so far. ~36 hours folding straight (wasn't making 24 before).


I'll keep that in mind. Its just weird since this system has been stable for over a year.









I did delete the fah core and all the work and other files and restarted it. Seems to be working, its made it to 7% now and pulling 17k PPD. I hope those EUEs didnt screw me out of bigadv for a bit.


----------



## LiLChris

If it crashes again just go back to stock.

Stock PPD > 0 PPD


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Anyone get any of the 1298pt WU's on their Fermi's yet. Already do not like. Got them on both and it's looking to be similar PPD to the 611's so far. Hoping it picks up a bit.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Hey jck... your still American so your Football in on Monday nights lol.

I think like a European though. I know more about players in the Barclay's English Premiership than I do the National Football League.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Your awesome!









I wish everyone thought that way.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Anyone get any of the 1298pt WU's on their Fermi's yet. Already do not like. Got them on both and it's looking to be similar PPD to the 611's so far. Hoping it picks up a bit.

Not that I've seen. I got some 10xxx WUs, and they seem to bog down my 2nd GPU...don't know why...I know I like my fermis getting the 925pt Wus tho...those are SAH-WEEEEET.







they were doing 50 sec TPFs.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Red or blue?









*RED!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Lost touch with my football...I'm ashamed.









However you feel about it, you'll always be seen as an American. And as such, no football knowledge is expected.

Hell, the fact that you call it football already puts you above the vast majority of the US.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Looks to be about a 4.5-5K drop in PPD so far. Definitely do not like.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Looks to be about a 4.5-5K drop in PPD so far. Definitely do not like.


Lol, better than the 7k GPU WU at least. That won't be fun to do.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm actually looking forward to getting one of those. I'm hoping it's on par with the 9xx WU's which would make for some really nice updates when they dropped.


----------



## zodac

Not from what I've heard.

Though I haven't heard alot... we'll see more when they're public.


----------



## jck

Some of those 925pt GPU WUs have been blowing my PPD up to 13k+ on the 465s with no overclock. If I OCed them I might hit 17k or higher...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Some of those 925pt GPU WUs have been blowing my PPD up to 13k+ on the 465s with no overclock. If I OCed them I might hit 17k or higher...


I got 15k ppd on my GTS 450 thats overclocked to ~930Mhz on the core.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


I got 15k ppd on my GTS 450 thats overclocked to ~930Mhz on the core.










But the core doesn't matter in folding, am I correct? Just the shader clock?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
But the core doesn't matter in folding, am I correct? Just the shader clock?

Correct.









Should worry about shaders more than anything else, keeping the core clock at stock or even underclocking may help in some situations.

Every card differs though.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


But the core doesn't matter in folding, am I correct? Just the shader clock?


 I believe the core and shader clocks are lock together in the 4xx series. You can't bump one without bumping the other.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hell, the fact that you call it football already puts you above the vast majority of the US.










 What are you guys talking about? Soccer?









*ducks*


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes that is true. The core and shader is locked together so basically the shader has to be twice the core clock.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
I believe the core and shader clocks are lock together in the 4xx series. You can't bump one without bumping the other.

Yea and it annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
*ducks*

_*expects the duck and nails him with a shoe to the head*_


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*RED!*


Right answer
















Just noticed one of my 450's is down to 9K ppd, and it's getting hotter; with a 1298 credit WU









Does not want!


----------



## zodac

I'm happy with that draw. Could have won it, but away and at this stage of the season, I'll take the point.


----------



## LiLChris

My rigs might go offline for a while.









Going to post in the Apple section, need to do someone a huge favor.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


My rigs might go offline for a while.









Going to post in the Apple section, need to do someone a huge favor.


Unacceptable.


----------



## omega17

Team Boxxy are just getting their excuses all lined up for when they get destroyed


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Unacceptable.









When I get back I am installing the 480 though.









Have to backup 2-3 MacBook Pros before tomorrow and I have the slightest clue on a fast method.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey does anyone have a good 1000w PSU they want to off load? I need to buy a new one as Newegg is going to refund me for the one that I have.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Team Boxxy are just getting their excuses all lined up for when they get destroyed










Yup; good captain's strategy by Chris, but we saw right through it.


----------



## LiLChris

Help me!
http://www.overclock.net/mac/863409-...l#post11281090

I really want to avoid taking my rigs offline, but that may be the fastest way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yup; good captain's strategy by Chris, but we saw right through it.









Hush!


----------



## dlee7283

i can't stop watching this trollin video, its stuck in my brain now

  
 You Tube


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Help me! 
http://www.overclock.net/mac/863409-backup-3-mbp-fastest-method.html#post11281090

I really want to avoid taking my rigs offline, but that may be the fastest way.

Hush!










I helped.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlee7283*


i can't stop watching this trollin video, its stuck in my brain now


It certainly sounds better than any Hayley song.

YEAH! I said it. I went there!


----------



## omega17

still think the whole things smacks of excuse









Loud pipes is a cool song; putting Boxxy over it makes me sad


----------



## LiLChris

You guys are weird, if it was Mark that was shutting down then maybe, but my PPD is no where near in the top amount of the team right now.

So no we won't have excuses, and my rigs being offline for an hour or 2 will not make a difference in the slightest by the end of this war. 
I am just happy I am installing my 480 today.


----------



## dlee7283

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Drogue*   It certainly sounds better than any Hayley song.

YEAH! I said it. I went there!








  

speaking of various cute toob girls that get famous,can't forget about Amber Lamps from Epic Beard Man

  
 You Tube


----------



## Drogue

I've been reading too much stuff about OC'ing GPU's. I started messing with my shader clocks on my 260's to get more ppd.. and lowering gpu clocks, etc...

Result? BSOD!

Moral of this story? Leave well enough alone!

Put em back to my normal OC's pulling in 7-8k ppd each.

/sigh


----------



## LiLChris

How much did you OC? +1000mhz on your first try?


----------



## pioneerisloud

This absolutely blows. Even 225 x 14 isn't stable. Stupid motherboard......

I'll just retest down at stock. My PPD is going to be considerably lower, but if I pass at stock, at least I can contribute.


----------



## LiLChris

Thats fine! Its better than nothing.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


How much did you OC? +1000mhz on your first try? 


Nahh, lol. I actually got the BSOD when I underclocked my MSI card from 675 (factory) to 650 (shader at 1620)

But before that, I put my shader on my Evga card to 1512 (from 1458) and the ppd on my msi card (or so I thought) fell to 4k in HFM.

I dunno, I have some GPU read mixups going on in HFM. I definitely have a GPU read mixup going on with Precision temp readings. It's weird, but it's been working fine, so as I said, I'm gonna leave well enough alone and fold on... eff it.

EDIT: The mixup in percision only started happening after I installed the 9600gt card. It's reading the 9600gt correctly, but I'm pretty sure it's now reading my evga card (which is in slot 2) as my slot 1 card, and my msi card (which is in slot 1) as my slot 2 card.

I mean, they are listed appropriately in precision, but the temp readings in system tray don't add up.


----------



## LiLChris

Don't under clock unless you know what your doing.








Cause that can lead to instability as well.

Just leave it stock for now, after the war we shall annoy you till you figure out how to OC your cards properly.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If you're folding at 1620 shader that's about the upper reaches for a 260. I had one evga card that would fold at 1728 but that card was a monster. The closest to that was 2 other evga's that fold at 1620 and a couple others that don't get anywhere near that.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


.

Just leave it stock for now, after the war we shall annoy you till you figure out how to OC your cards properly.










Yes, I have a lot to learn. My evga card is OC'd to 675/1458 (memory at stock) and my msi card is oc'd to 1620 on the shader (gpu at a stock of 675 and memort at stock)


----------



## LiLChris

Don't have to turn off my rigs after all, going to go back up these dam MBP for the next few hours or so. 
Already have my 480 here at the house but I have to leave now.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just in case anybody could help me out....I'd much appreciate it







.

Link


----------



## grillinman

Finally finished that darn 6701. That 6K should help us out though since this war is going to come down to the last day of battle!


----------



## grillinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Don't have to turn off my rigs after all, going to go back up these dam MBP for the next few hours or so. 
Already have my 480 here at the house but I have to leave now.


Install it for much moar PPD! Boxxy Go!


----------



## AMD SLI guru




----------



## zodac

Wrong team Guru.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*












Yay!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I know! I'm trying to use their own power against them.

Boxxy is so annoying: i had to post it on their thread and maybe they will realize Hayley is the only real common sense team to fold for!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I know! I'm trying to use their own power against them.

Boxxy is so annoying: i had to post it on their thread and maybe they will realize Hayley is the only real common sense team to fold for!


Remember, I saw you say that she was cute.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*












The Queen!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikezilla*


remember, i saw you say that she was cute.


lies!!!!! All lies!!!!!


----------



## jck

Someone is in denial...









She's cute...just admit it...it's okay to like girls.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Someone is in denial...









She's cute...just admit it...it's okay to like girls.


----------



## jck

Well it is okay to like girls, and at 15 or 16, it's normal for them to be goofy and quirky and all.

Hell, I have a lady I really care about...and, she's a foot and a half shorter than me...I wouldn't be surprised if they start calling us "Beauty and the Beast"


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Someone is in denial...









She's cute...just admit it...it's okay to like girls.










you should read the white print


----------



## lawrencendlw

Dude... you shouldn't call a lady that you really care about a beast...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you should read the white print










White print is forbidden...I already got corrected for it...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Dude... you shouldn't call a lady that you really care about a beast...










Dude...trust me...I would never call her a beast...I'm the 6'6 hairy beast. She's an absolute doll.









She's 4'11, 105 lbs or so, and...she would kick my butt...and if she couldn't, she'd shoot my butt if I got outta line









She's a no-nonsense gal...and, I adore her


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


White print is forbidden...I already got corrected for it...










really?!?! I had no idea... wow... ok no mas white text.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


really?!?! I had no idea... wow... ok no mas white text.










yeah...I didn't remember reading that either...but, some linked to me the thing that says it and I was like


----------



## markt

You see how close our points are, We would really be ahead if I wasn't down for 18 hrs because of cox cable.


----------



## jck

Hey markt...you think you can fire up the whole farm over the weekend?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

dear god no... plz no...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Please do


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Please do










i'll tell on you to your wife/Girlfriend/roomate/friend that you are!


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You see how close our points are, We would really be ahead if I wasn't down for 18 hrs because of cox cable.


Oh yea, markt is back up. Time to finish off Hayley.









Good contest so far! Love how close it is.


----------



## SniperXX

Ok seems my 920 is finally good. Just finished a SMP unit and now its chugging away at a bigadv unit. 30k PPD!

Sadly I am down a GTS450, need a rig to put it in. Someone buy my 5850 in the for sale section, haha. That money means 2 new mobos for folding rigs.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Ok seems my 920 is finally good. Just finished a SMP unit and now its chugging away at a bigadv unit. 30k PPD!

Sadly I am down a GTS450, need a rig to put it in. Someone buy my 5850 in the for sale section, haha. That money means 2 new mobos for folding rigs.










Send me the 450. Overnight it. I have 1 slot open.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Send me the 450. Overnight it. I have 1 slot open.


Haha.

Im going to see if any of our spare computers at the office have a PCI-e slot thats not using BTX. I had an AMD sempron pc with a slot, but its in a box in the garage somewhere.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Markt you can send your computers to me to fold under your name and take advantage of my free utilities..







the competition wont know what hit them... And by competition I mean other site's teams because we all know that this site has no competition for team Boxxy







PM me and let me know.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Haha.

Im going to see if any of our spare computers at the office have a PCI-e slot thats not using BTX. I had an AMD sempron pc with a slot, but its in a box in the garage somewhere.










Get to box opening.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


i'll tell on you to your wife/Girlfriend/roomate/friend that you are!


Currently single, my room mates are leaving tomorrow for the weekend, and my friends dont know what folding is


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I swear... I'm gonna ... i'm gonna ...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Get to box opening.










If I have time after homework. Its killing me, im 15k ppd down atm. Atleast one of the cards is chugging along full tilt.


----------



## jck

Looks like markt and AvgWhiteGuy have the farms chuggin along...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Looks like markt and AvgWhiteGuy have the farms chuggin along...










Woot!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Woot!


So when is your LAZOR going to hit teh kitteh?


----------



## LiLChris

Installing drivers for my 480!









It looks brand new, I was expecting scratches or some crazy thing.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Installing drivers for my 480!









It looks brand new, I was expecting scratches or some crazy thing.


Noooooooo! You're actually going to have more points than me now!


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


So when is your LAZOR going to hit teh kitteh?


Soon as I can make an animated signature, ha.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Installing drivers for my 480!









It looks brand new, I was expecting scratches or some crazy thing.


Wow thats nice. Guess they didn't have any refurbs in. That happened once when I sent in my phone, they sent me the newest model and it was new!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Noooooooo! You're actually going to have more points than me now!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*












That's okay, I have a bigadv coming soon, I hope.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Wow thats nice. Guess they didn't have any refurbs in. That happened once when I sent in my phone, they sent me the newest model and it was new!










Sticker doesn't look worn out, the clear plastic sticker thing on the fan is placed perfectly there like its new. 
Smells brand new...honestly I think they sent me a new one.

If I would have sent it a week later I would have gotten the 10000 step ups returns.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Sticker doesn't look worn out, the clear plastic sticker thing on the fan is placed perfectly there like its new. 
Smells brand new...honestly I think they sent me a new one.

If I would have sent it a week later I would have gotten the 10000 step ups returns.


Lucky!


----------



## LiLChris

Ugh! I am an idiot I forgot to wait to register now I only got SCII code.








Forgot to wait for a promotion from EVGA...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Lucky!


Yup.









Except the above.


----------



## LiLChris

All clients set up, first time I get to use -advmethods, really excited!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


All clients set up, first time I get to use -advmethods, really excited!










wait wait wait? -advmethods is for what? Why do I not know about these?


----------



## LiLChris

They get the Fermi line some great units, my card died literally when it started happening so I missed out.









Oh wow this card is running rather hot, I hope it was like the last one where the TIM needed time to settle.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


They get the Fermi line some great units, my card died literally when it started happening so I missed out.









Oh wow this card is running rather hot, I hope it was like the last one where the TIM needed time to settle.


You got a little heater there


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


They get the Fermi line some great units, my card died literally when it started happening so I missed out.









Oh wow this card is running rather hot, I hope it was like the last one where the TIM needed time to settle.


So my 460's can do these?


----------



## *the_beast*

The 9xx units are back out of beta so no -advmethods req for those now. That flag will get you the new 1298/7202 pt WU's which sound sweet but in reality are more like the 611's


----------



## LiLChris

Ok so I shouldn't use the -advmethods? Ive been out of the loop, 1 month no Fermi.


----------



## *the_beast*

Well in the spirit of fair competition (even though you're folding for her...) you'll get much better PPD w/o it for now.


----------



## LiLChris

Thanks, and if it makes you feel better I have helped set up a few folders in the other "her" team.

Yea I just got the 6800 work unit!








I saw a post about it earlier today, really bad timing for me huh? >.<

Guess I should take it off till I hear otherwise, I have to re-learn all these units again.


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Thanks, and if it makes you feel better I have helped set up a few folders in the other "her".

Yea I just got the 6800 work unit!








I saw a post about it earlier today, really bad timing for me huh? >.<

Guess I should take it off till I hear otherwise, I have to re-learn all these units again.


I'm actually folding for the Canucks! So for the most part I'm staying out of the Boxxy/Hayley thing


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Thanks, and if it makes you feel better *I have helped set up a few folders in the other "her" team*.

Yea I just got the 6800 work unit!








I saw a post about it earlier today, really bad timing for me huh? >.<

Guess I should take it off till I hear otherwise, I have to re-learn all these units again.












BLASPHEMY!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


You got a little heater there










I feel better, read below...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


It causes my GTX470 to run ~10C warmer, my rig to consume ~80w more, and my PPD to drop by ~1.2k !


I was worried my card was rather hot till I saw this...

Quote:



Originally Posted by **the_beast**


I'm actually folding for the Canucks! So for the most part I'm staying out of the Boxxy/Hayley thing


I know I saw your sig, but I wanted to make sure you knew I help others either way just like you did. Btw +rep for the heads up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*











BLASPHEMY!


The whole point of this was to get more folders.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


The whole point of this was to get more folders.










More folders.... Not for our team.








Nice one.... traitor. jk


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


More folders.... Not for our team.








Nice one.... traitor. jk










Are you the pot or the kettle today?








You walked into that one! You know your always welcomed here.

Dam white text.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Are you the pot or the kettle today?








You walked into that one! You know your always welcomed here.

Dam white text.










You think I'd be angry over something like that? Psh.








So... 15 mins until the next update.
Someone go wake up Zodac.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by **the_beast**


The 9xx units are back out of beta so no -advmethods req for those now. That flag will get you the new 1298/7202 pt WU's which sound sweet but in reality are more like the 611's










Crap, thanks for the heads up. I go from 14-15k ppd to 7.2k.


----------



## LiLChris

Well I just saw the last update now, so I don't mind waiting. 
Didn't know we pulled a little more ahead, and I saw Mark's post earlier.

With his rigs running back up and me getting another 15k ppd that should push us a bit more from them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Crap, thanks for the heads up. I go from 14-15k ppd to 7.2k.










You have a Fermi and didn't see this thread earlier?








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-projects.html

My excuse I ignored it till now since I just installed my card a few mins ago.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I might just make this update with my -bigadv if it transmits any time soon. Cross your fingers so we get an extra 70k give or take a couple thousand.


----------



## LiLChris

I just noticed this dirty overclock I pulled off a few weeks ago is better than my old overclock that I spent days working my way up.
My CPU PPD isn't dropping as much with my 480, I do have better timmings and adjusted volts differently not sure which is effecting it.
Maybe its just a combination of these 2 units, will find out as time goes on.

I hope I am still stable.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I might just make this update with my -bigadv if it transmits any time soon. Cross your fingers so we get an extra 70k give or take a couple thousand.


Z won't update for a while, its sleeping time for the Irish. 
So it should make it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well I did notice that when I applied more voltage to my CPU that my GFLOPS went up in IBT by a lot and that's usually past when it was already "Stable" so it might not be a bad idea to crank it up a notch or 2 over what you already established as stable if it means that you get more performance out of it. I mean that is of course if you have the extra notch or 2 to spare without heating up too much.


----------



## LiLChris

Yea I have plenty of space, I don't know my original overclock settings...they kinda disappeared from my BIOS. 
I like this one better though.









Though I don't like this new GTX 480, without touching the volts it came in at 1.050v, I lowered it to 1v hoping it won't crash overnight.


----------



## lawrencendlw

My first RMA replacement (It too was a new card) came at 1.050v but overclocked like a dream all the way up to 900MHz on the stock cooler. Well kinda anyways lol. I made it there and it folded for a while (Only showing as 50-60c mind you) until the next morning when I woke up and the true temps showed up.... 109 GPU and 117 PCB. It's needless to say that after I shut it down and all of the solder solidified, the card wouldn't boot anymore. I think that my PSU was frying cards to be honest. I got ABS to RMA without physically talking to them and they just handed me off to Newegg and Newegg is just going to give me a refund. I'm just going to turn around and get a 1100 watt 80+ Gold version of my 1000w 80+ Bronze PSU and it's going to be cheaper than I paid back in February lol. I think it comes to $143 shipped to my door and I get back $159 from Newegg. Score...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Well I just saw the last update now, so I don't mind waiting. 
Didn't know we pulled a little more ahead, and I saw Mark's post earlier.

With his rigs running back up and me getting another 15k ppd that should push us a bit more from them.

You have a Fermi and didn't see this thread earlier?








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-projects.html

My excuse I ignored it till now since I just installed my card a few mins ago.










I'm new to the Fermi folding. I set up my cards a week ago then went on vacation. I usually set my rigs up so I dont need to pay attention to them. I usually have hfm installed but I didnt have it open.


----------



## Klue22

As a rule I pretty much always run with advmethods on my clients. Been doing that on my 470 and the last 66 of 70 WUs have been 9xx.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


As a rule I pretty much always run with advmethods on my clients. Been doing that on my 470 and the last 66 of 70 WUs have been 9xx.


Thats exactly what I have been doing. Sadly it seems these work units love higher shader counts. So cards like my GTS 450s perform like the 611 units.


----------



## LiLChris

Ok here it is, I am back in action.

Mind you the 480 is stock clocks for now & it has the new horrible work unit.
And the 9800gtx+ is stock too.

I need to make sure my rig is stable before I overclock anything.


----------



## lawrencendlw

ewww a 14k PPD 480 FTL







I want to cry for you man. What are your temps at right now? I heard they run 10c higher when running those. If that's the case then come Friday, I'm avoiding those like the plague lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


ewww a 14k PPD 480 FTL







I want to cry for you man. What are your temps at right now? I heard they run 10c higher when running those. If that's the case then come Friday, I'm avoiding those like the plague lol.


58c, umm what the hell...It was 85c like 20mins ago.








I think the TIM settled in, or the sensor is buggy.

Edit - I am able to grab the outside heat pipes tightly without burning myself!









Also remember the 14k PPD is also cause its stock clocks.


----------



## SniperXX

Thought I would post my HFM screen shot.

I still need to get my GTS450 up again and my i7 860 gets in the 90C range folding with the stock POS cooler. Maybe after work tomorrow I will strip my itx rig and install my Ven X.


----------



## Klue22

Grrrr stupid bsod reset my bigadv WU back to 0%
It was at 95%.....


----------



## LiLChris

Dam it, 2 in a row of those new work units.
Going to have to go to sleep before seeing what other work units give me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Grrrr stupid bsod reset my bigadv WU back to 0%
It was at 95%.....


----------



## lawrencendlw

That does invoke a







from me. I have had that happen too many times. It's like the damm computer takes 3 days of your life from you lol. Go watch Boxxy, it that doesn't make you feel better to be you then I don't know what will lol..


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I hope I dont run out of electric today. Still 51 WU complete, 1 failed since last reboot.


----------



## reflex99

I need a second rig. Far too much benching and gaming was done today


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reflex99* 
I need a second rig. Far too much benching and gaming was done today









No!

No no no no no no NO!

You wait until this war is over for gaming and benching, mister!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Thought I would post my HFM screen shot.

I still need to get my GTS450 up again and my i7 860 gets in the 90C range folding with the stock POS cooler. Maybe after work tomorrow I will strip my itx rig and install my Ven X.










MY GOD. 450 gets 15k ppd? My 470 is barely cracking 14k atm.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Writing EDL's SUCK!


----------



## terence52

damm.. almost played mafia 2 for like 8 hrs.








no gaming for tmr then .


----------



## LiLChris

Oh nice to know where still in first and Hayley is in 3rd.








Intel is rather close, if they drop some bigadvs...

Also some good news on my new 480, it did not crash after dropping the volts .050 from the stock settings it came in.
Waiting for a full 24 hours to make sure I am stable before I overclock it.

All I have gotten is 5x 6800 (1298 credits) units and they suck only 14k PPD.

I am happy my old 480 died, this one feels like it runs cooler and has room for OC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
damm.. almost played mafia 2 for like 8 hrs.








no gaming for tmr then .
















No!!!!!









Must be strong, no gaming...go turn on your console or go outside, I know the light is scary but you may find something to do instead of slowing down your PPD. >.<


----------



## AMD SLI guru

light burns


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
light burns

It does, thats why I only go out at night.









But yesterday I totally forgot about the time change so I left when it was night time, and noticed it was still 6pm...yea the traffic I got was not fun.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

today went from good to bad.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
today went from good to bad.

Why?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I had to hand some work in, rushed it so I'm scared of whats going to happen. I'm hoping the note I put on the botton of it saves me.


----------



## LiLChris

Note - "I was rather high, excuse the gibberish in the papers"









In all seriousness I hope everything turns out good for you.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I just want a pass. If I get the pass I'm over the moon, I didnt like that assignment.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Boxxy says " I hope my team goes BOOM! and then sprinkles Points all over Hayley's team because they deserve it " *Mario Coin Grab sound comes to mind*


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I think you have a secret thing for Boxxy.


----------



## LiLChris

So is everyone switching out of the -advmethods to avoid thos nasty new units? 
It seems like a logical thing to do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I think you have a secret thing for Boxxy.


I second this.


----------



## zodac

Back Folding yet Chris?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I think you have a secret thing for Boxxy.

It's no secret. Did you not see his Boxxxy wallpaper? The prettiest pic I've seen of Boxxy. And it was on HIS desktop!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I think you have a secret thing for Boxxy.

NO! how could you say such a thing! I'm a one woman kinda guy and I belong to Hayley.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Back Folding yet Chris?

I never stopped.









Now with my 480 folding its even better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
NO! how could you say such a thing! I'm a one woman kinda guy and I belong to Hayley.










You said she was cute, thats cheating in my eyes.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I never stopped.









Now with my 480 folding its even better.


Good. I wanna beat 7.2mil today.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


So is everyone switching out of the -advmethods to avoid thos nasty new units? 
It seems like a logical thing to do.


You need to leave that tag on just so you can get the amazing points from those WU's.







i mean come on... 1298 point on one wu. that's nice!

but seriously, yeah take that tag off. You'll go back to getting 9xx wu's.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


but seriously, yeah take that tag off. You'll go back to getting 9xx wu's.










The 480 doesn't take a hit like the other cards, the PPD is basically the same.









I don't mind folding them, the difference between these and the non advmethod units is like 500ppd for me.
Someone has to fold them regardless so guess I shall do so.

Those of you with gts 460 or lower I would not want the advmethod flag.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


It's no secret. Did you not see his Boxxxy wallpaper? The prettiest pic I've seen of Boxxy. And it was on HIS desktop!


I see no proof of all these accusations! it's all just hear-say and rumors.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


The 480 doesn't take a hit like the other cards, the PPD is basically the same.










really? the 480 just powers through them? wow... now that is impressive


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


really? the 480 just powers through them? wow... now that is impressive


Yup.









Going to overclock it in 8 hours after a full 24 hours running.
My 480 came in with 1.05v stock, I lowered it to 1v which is running stable so far. Hopefully it stays that way and doesn't crash.

My old card with 1.05v I was able to go from 1400 -> 1600 shaders.
Lets see if I can do the same with this one...


----------



## omega17

Just dropping in to see what delusions of grandeur feel like


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wow... and what kinda PPD would you get off that?


----------



## lawrencendlw

I can't wait to test this theory myself tomorrow... I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Klue22

A week ago advmethdods gave me 9xx units
Today having advmethods gave me 12xx units
What on earth will tomorrow bring?!?!
So far the 900 units seem to pull the best PPD though.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good. I wanna beat 7.2mil today.










Might not happen, all those gts 460 and lower lost there good units.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


wow... and what kinda PPD would you get off that?


16k ppd without the advmethod units, I never had those cause my card literally died when the 9xx units arrived.








So not sure how much of an increase I will see with 9xx units on my 480.

I hope rather high or I may have to get a 580 for gaming and folding.








Nah too broke for that. Lol


----------



## mbudden

Love my wallpaper.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Love my wallpaper.


----------



## LiLChris

Folding.bat









Why didn't I make one.
+rep for the idea.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know that you secretly just did a google search for that background so that you can put it on your computer AMD SLI guru lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Folding.bat









Why didn't I make one.
+rep for the idea.


Isn't there a thread on that in the "Guides" section?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you mean I had done it a few days ago...

BUT I CHANGED IT!!!!!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


BUT I CHANGED IT!!!!!


















or it didn't happen.










EDIT: How COULD you change it? Hayley looks like guy.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Folding.bat









Why didn't I make one.
+rep for the idea.


There is a guide on OCN.
Not really detailed enough though.

It opens TrayIt!, HFM & my SMP/GPU console

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know that you secretly just did a google search for that background so that you can put it on your computer AMD SLI guru lol.


lol. if he wants it. i could send it?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Isn't there a thread on that in the "Guides" section?










I either didn't care about it or missed it when I saw it.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

THERE IS YOUR PROOF!

at least Hayley can go out in the sun light...


----------



## Drogue

She totally looks like a guy. Got the square jaw goin' on...

Suspicious.

In fact... is that an adams apple?


----------



## LiLChris

That GIF doesn't make her look at all attractive, too white/pale for my taste.

But thats just cause I am use to tan being in Miami with majority being Hispanics.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


That GIF doesn't make her look at all attractive, too white/pale for my taste.


at least I can stand to have her open her mouth and say something.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Isn't that what the mute button is for? And as for when in person... isn't that wall ball gags are for? God I wish my wife came with a mute button sometimes. Maybe next year I'll trade her in for the new model with a owners manual and remote (With said mute button)


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


at least I can stand to have her open her mouth and say something.










I beg to differ. You've only heard her sing I'm sure. MAYBE an interview or two.

You're forgetting she's female. I have yet to meet one that I can stand listening to.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


at least I can stand to have her open her mouth and say something.










There is many ways of getting a girl to shut up.


----------



## lawrencendlw

HaHa you dirty dog you lol.... I'll have to try some of them on my wife lol... I'm already to the point of offering my wife aspirin before bed. That way she can't say "not tonight, I have a headache" lol.


----------



## mbudden

Like this?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

A real man never hits a women.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


A real man never hits a women.


A real man slaps them!


----------



## lawrencendlw

use a sack of oranges... it doesn't leave marks but hurts like hell lol.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


A real man never hits a women.


If they get physically violent themselves, you do. You'd have to be stupid to let a woman beat up on you without recourse.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


A real man never hits a women.


I agree Cap'n. I would never hit a woman. But I would shake the **** out of one.

On another note, if a woman is gonna hit you like a man, they should expect to be hit back like a man.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


A real man slaps them!










A real man doesnt even need to raise his hand. He should have his women trained.


----------



## lawrencendlw

See what you do is hit them where it hurts... take their credit cards away lol.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


See what you do is hit them where it hurts... take their credit cards away lol.


Impound their shoe collection


----------



## lawrencendlw

Delete her Facebook account lol. (I have done this before lol... She deserved it though.)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Last time I told my ex to get back to the kitchen, I got a sarcastic glare and a "do you want to sleep on the sofa tonight" comment.


----------



## Drogue

Why did the woman cross the road?

The real question is, how did she get out of the kitchen and who the hell gave her shoes?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

the last time I stood up to my gf and said " I'm not going to clean the garage! This is my place and I'll do what ever I like!" it ended with us making a mess and then 2 hours later, I had to clean it up.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Why did the woman cross the road?

The real question is, how did she get out of the kitchen and who the hell gave her shoes?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


A real man never hits a women.


I would never hit a woman. So if you think I would by my gif. Sorry









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I agree Cap'n. I would never hit a woman. But I would shake the **** out of one.

On another note, if a woman is gonna hit you like a man, they should expect to be hit back like a man.


Shake a woman? I believe that's considered assault as well. Cause if you shook her hard enough, could snap the neck. Blah blah blah.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Why did the woman cross the road?

The real question is, how did she get out of the kitchen and who the hell gave her shoes?


Reminds me of this....










Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


the last time I stood up to my gf and said " I'm not going to clean the garage! This is my place and I'll do what ever I like!" it ended with us making a mess and then 2 hours later, I had to clean it up.










LOL nice.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Reminds me of this....











that was the funniest thing i've seen in a long time... wow...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


that was the funniest thing i've seen in a long time... wow...


I knew I'd make someone laugh


----------



## zodac

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>LiLChris</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11291525#post11291525" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">There is many ways of getting a girl to shut up. <img src="/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>Orly? You've not managed much so far. <img src="/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Drogue

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>zodac</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292511#post11292511" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">Orly? You've not managed much so far. <img src="/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>What are you saying? <img src="/images/smilies/thinking.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thinking" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## terence52

damm it <img src="/images/smilies/mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Mad" class="inlineimg" /> <br />
folded overnight but my gpu client or my 460 failed <img src="/images/smilies/mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Mad" class="inlineimg" /><br />
keep on dropping wus till eue limit reached =.=


----------



## pioneerisloud

Alright! Got my rig stable, started up the clients again!!!! Clocks are in my sig, I'm expecting around 6-7k PPD till this contest is over <img src="/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />.


----------



## zodac

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>Drogue</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292526#post11292526" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">What are you saying? <img src="/images/smilies/thinking.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thinking" class="inlineimg" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>Bah, you expect me to <b>remember</b> what I say now? <img src="/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## terence52

whats a nan failure btw? <img src="/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## LiLChris

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>terence52</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292579#post11292579" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">whats a nan failure btw? <img src="/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>Your OC isn't stable. <img src="/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## omega17

It means Not A Number<br />
<br />
It also could mean that someone divided by zero, and the universe fell apart <img src="/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## omega17

also...<br />
<br />
<img src="http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/610/tumblrlbcba3nrwf1qbzr7p.jpg" border="0" alt="" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" />


----------



## terence52

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>LiLChris</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292592#post11292592" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">Your OC isn't stable. <img src="/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>wat?! i was gaming mafia 2 for 8hrs before that. and that was my usual oc. <img src="/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /><br />
screw it. cant believe my 460 degraded so fast. <img src="/images/smilies/sad-smiley-002.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Sad Smiley 002" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="/images/smilies/sozo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Sozo" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Drogue

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>omega17</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292623#post11292623" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">It means Not A Number<br />
<br />
It also could mean that someone divided by zero, and the universe fell apart <img src="/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>Not a number failure... hmmmm...<br />
<br />
So did it get thrown a letter? Or maybe a 2 amongst all the zero's and one's?<br />
<br />
I mean, what the hell is a "not a number" failure?<br />
<br />
<br />
Hahah Omega, that was funnny stuff.


----------



## terence52

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>omega17</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292627#post11292627" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">also...<br />
*snip</div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div><img src="/images/smilies/lachen.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Lachen" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## zodac

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>omega17</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292627#post11292627" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">also...<br />
<br />
<img src="http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/610/tumblrlbcba3nrwf1qbzr7p.jpg" border="0" alt="" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div><img src="/images/smilies/lachen.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Lachen" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## omega17

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>Drogue</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292637#post11292637" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">Not a number failure... hmmmm...<br />
<br />
So did it get thrown a letter? Or maybe a 2 amongst all the zero's and one's?<br />
<br />
I mean, what the hell is a "not a number" failure?</div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>It asked 2+2=? and someone shouted "twifteen?"<br />
<br />
It realised it had failed


----------



## LiLChris

I literally just downloaded OpenOffice and started learning it how to do charts on it.<br />
<br />
So excuse how crappy it is. Lol<br />
<br />
<br />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/rbbO2.png" border="0" alt="" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" />


----------



## pioneerisloud

Yes, I realize that I'm near last place on our team <img src="/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />. Don't need a graph to point that out. I'm working on it though <img src="/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />. HFM reports 7.6k PPD roughly <img src="/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />.


----------



## Drogue

Nice chart, Cap'n. <img src="/images/smilies/thumb.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thumb" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Yes, I realize that I'm near last place on our team







. Don't need a graph to point that out. I'm working on it though







. HFM reports 7.6k PPD roughly







.


Maybe the chart will push you harder!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Nice chart, Cap'n.










Thank you.









Have nothing else to do so figured I learned how to use OpenOffice some more.


----------



## mbudden

It's all about Microsoft Office.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Maybe the chart will push you harder!









Thank you.









Have nothing else to do so figured I learned how to use OpenOffice some more.


Oh hahah, I thought Captain Cannonfodder made it. I wasn't paying attention to who posted it. I fail.

But nice chart, Oh Fearless Leader.


----------



## LiLChris

I thought you meant Cap'n as in team captain.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


It's all about Microsoft Office.










Too bloated and I really don't need it anymore since I left my old job.

I had it stacked by days, but then I press something everything went poof.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Too bloated and I really don't need it anymore since I left my old job.


MSO 4 lyf!


----------



## Mikezilla

Will someone link me to a post where the different work units are listed so I know what I'm getting?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Too bloated and I really don't need it anymore since I left my old job.


That's why I use Microsoft Office 2003 still.
No bloat and ease of use. Not to mention it still works on Win7.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


MSO 4 lyf!










Fo shooooooooo.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Quote:
Originally Posted by *LiLChris*  
_Too bloated and I really don't need it anymore since I left my old job._

That's why I use Microsoft Office 2003 still.
No bloat and ease of use. Not to mention it still works on Win7.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zodac*  
_MSO 4 lyf!








_

Fo shooooooooo.











^ this

all of it. 2003, reprezent. BOOM!


----------



## Drogue

Office 2007 is really cool. Only reason I say so is because I took some online courses that required it, so I'm use to it and it is a lot easier than 2003, with some neat features. It's just a slight learning curve going from 2003. I'm now using 2010.

But why do any of us need to worry about bloat? Most of our puters can handle any bloat you throw at em.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Will someone link me to a post where the different work units are listed so I know what I'm getting?


*cough cough*


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Office 2007 is really cool. I'm now using 2010.

But why do any of us need to worry about bloat? Most of our puters can handle any bloat you throw at em.


Because, some people are OCD and want everything simple & clean.
Like myself.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Office 2007 is really cool. Only reason I say so is because I took some online courses that required it, so I'm use to it and it is a lot easier than 2003. It's just a slight learning curve going from 2003. I'm now using 2010.

But why do any of us need to worry about bloat? Most of our puters can handle any bloat you throw at em.


Blah, I was happy with 2007, even when i was on my Pentium D.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


*cough cough*


Want come cough medicine for that?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


*cough cough*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html

It's under PPD.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


*cough cough*


You forgot to turn your head before you coughed. Now do it again..........


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You forgot to turn your head before you coughed. Now do it again..........


That's what a doctor says when they are holding your... 
lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


That's what a doctor says when they are holding your... 
lol


Nahhh, REALLY!? I would never have known that, nor could I POSSIBLY have been hinting at that with the above post.........


----------



## Drogue

Oh hey, by the way, Pioneer.... JLislouder.









Close your eyes and let it happend, just move along now.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You forgot to turn your head before you coughed. Now do it again..........


We're not at the doctors office.









*turns head* *cough cough*


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Oh hey, by the way, Pioneer.... JLislouder.









Close your eyes and let it happend, just move along now.












I'll let this one slide since this isn't an audio thread.....


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


We're not at the doctors office.









*turns head* *cough cough*


I think he's trying to tell you something.....


----------



## LiLChris

Grr I can't get the labels to the end.








Only has an option for center, near origin, inside.


----------



## mbudden

Office > OpenOffice







hehe


----------



## LiLChris

I put the graph in the OP, will update it when Z updates the numbers.

Ima go make one for Hayley team since I have nothing else to do, sure will make guru happy...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Office > OpenOffice







hehe


I don't feel like downloading it, unless there is a portable version.
Haven't bothered to check the you know what for such a version.

I have my 07 key somewhere in this house...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

neck and neck with Outofbalance.


----------



## omega17

I like to play with graphs too


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## Mikezilla

Woo! Go us!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*












l'il bit


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


l'il bit


----------



## pioneerisloud

I still say if we win, Z should change his avatar to Boxxy for a month. And if Hayley wins, we all change our avatars







. Nobody ever did confirm that bet.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I still say if we win, Z should change his avatar to Boxxy for a month. And if Hayley wins, we all change our avatars







. Nobody ever did confirm that bet.


Shame no-one PM'd me that. I would have done it.

We could easily have got another 20 Folders signed up.


----------



## Drogue

I was saving this lil dance for the end, but a 120k lead is good enough. I'll find something better for the win.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Shame no-one PM'd me that. I would have done it.

We could easily have got another 20 Folders signed up.


















We were discussing this WAAAY before the contest even started. I could have sworn Chris said he would talk to you about it.

Fine, next year then







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*









We were discussing this WAAAY before the contest even started. I could have sworn Chris said he would talk to you about it.

Fine, next year then







.


In a year's time my plan will be another step closer to fruition.

Meaning there almost definitely *won't* be a Boxxy/Hayley battle going on.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


In a year's time my plan will be another step closer to fruition.

Meaning there almost definitely *won't* be a Boxxy/Hayley battle going on.


Oh, Team Hayley will be giving up by that time?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Oh, Team Hayley will be giving up by that time?










Let me ask you something... if I wasn't on team Hayley, do you think half of team Boxxy would be so determined to win? Y'all just wanna see me fall. See some sort of _human-ness_ to me. I assure you, you won't find any.

But no... I have a long term plan in place, and this time next year things will be a bit different.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

very different! I should have *ATLEAST* 4 of these GPU farms built and folding.

and a little bit of bulldozer action as well.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Let me ask you something... if I wasn't on team Hayley, do you think half of team Boxxy would be so determined to win? Y'all just wanna see me fall. See some sort of _human-ness_ to me. I assure you, you won't find any.

But no... I have a long term plan in place, and this time next year things will be a bit different.




















We all know you're not human. Last night when you were missing in action, you weren't sleeping. You were just recharging your batteries







.

Even if you do get rid of Boxxy somehow (won't happen), you'll NEVER convert me over to Hayley. I just don't see the appeal







.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Let me ask you something... if I wasn't on team Hayley, do you think half of team Boxxy would be so determined to win? Y'all just wanna see me fall. See some sort of _human-ness_ to me. I assure you, you won't find any.

But no... I have a long term plan in place, and this time next year things will be a bit different.










It's not you we hate, Z. It's Hayley.

I can't wait what you got in store, though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Even if you do get rid of Boxxy somehow (won't happen), you'll NEVER convert me over to Hayley. I just don't see the appeal







.


I don't mean a long term plan against Boxxy.









A long term plan for OCN. Boxxy was quite handy this time around... but I don't think she'll be as important next year. Not saying Hayley will be, but she'll still be my avvy.

But there will be different motivations next time around, if all goes to plan.


----------



## LiLChris

Latest update.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


It's not you we hate, Z. It's Hayley.


Read my user title...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Read my user title...


Oh damnnnnn! Well then...

But who is Matrix?


----------



## zodac

It was meant to be _The_ Matrix, but limited character space. *_shrugs*_


----------



## LiLChris

Is project 10963 suppose to be one of the good units for Fermi? Its 925 credits but I am getting the same PPD from the new units everyone is complaining about.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

if you're using a GTX480, you're ppd wont change from the new units *1298 pointers* and the 9xx.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


if you're using a GTX480, you're ppd wont change from the new units *1298 pointers* and the 9xx.


I was the one that told you that about the regular units and the new units.








Guess the golden units don't apply to me, oh well 1 month waiting to try them and I am disappointed.

4 hours till overclock and air conditioning! So freaking hot in my room, testing it at its worse condition.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I was the one that told you that about the regular units and the new units.








Guess the golden units don't apply to me, oh well 1 month waiting to try them and I am disappointed.

4 hours till overclock and air conditioning! So freaking hot in my room, testing it at its worse condition.


I would never deny that! You totally did tell me.


----------



## SniperXX

Update on my ITX rig. Took it to work today, passed memtest and dft. New psu didnt help either, I did get one blue screen and its the nvidia driver...

I am reinstalling 7 as we speak then I'll have another GTS 450 online.







After that I'll install my Ven X on the 860 and run it caseless.


----------



## LiLChris

2 hours till I overclock!!!!









I am itching inside to do it, ugh...12am get here already. >.<

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Update on my ITX rig. Took it to work today, passed memtest and dft. New psu didnt help either, I did get one blue screen and its the nvidia driver...

I am reinstalling 7 as we speak then I'll have another GTS 450 online.







After that I'll install my Ven X on the 860 and run it caseless.


Awesome!









Caseless is the way to go, I love my temps instead of having it in the Haf 932.
And my case had awesome airflow so I know that wasn't the problem.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


2 hours till I overclock!!!!









I am itching inside to do it, ugh...12am get here already. >.<

Awesome!









Caseless is the way to go, I love my temps instead of having it in the Haf 932.
And my case had awesome airflow so I know that wasn't the problem.


My only issue is that there are 2 cats in this house. But they know not to get on my desk. I'll probably close the door to be safe.


----------



## LiLChris

Get some Kaze 3000 rpm fans, that will scare them. 
Or kill them but its a risk you need to take, protection over your PC is a must.

Edit - 1 hour to overclock!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Get some Kaze 3000 rpm fans, that will scare them. 
Or kill them but its a risk you need to take, protection over your PC is a must.

Edit - 1 hour to overclock!



















cool...i get a 450 or 2 tomorrow...i'll have them running by 9pm.

Do they have those single slot jobs out yet?


----------



## LiLChris

No word yet, but I want one just cause its single slot.









I still have 1 slot in my mobo, I really don't know what I am going to do with it cause I really want a sound card in the future.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Dont tell my room mates. I'm not supposed to of left my PC running


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


No word yet, but I want one just cause its single slot.









I still have 1 slot in my mobo, I really don't know what I am going to do with it cause I really want a sound card in the future.


I have a 4 slots MSI mobo in my sig rig. If I upgrade machines in Feb/March, I will use that rig with 4 single slots and put a 1055T or 1090T in it and make it bigadv linux + 4GPUs folding and replace a quad core folder.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Dont tell my room mates. I'm not supposed to of left my PC running


















Your secret is safe with me


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Dont tell my room mates. I'm not supposed to of left my PC running



























I hope they don't decide to join OCN and see this, or you screwed!

30mins left! Almost there...its so tempting to open Afterburner.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=GX-065-GI


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=GX-065-GI










Me confused.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

A 480 for Â£330? Whats to be confused about


----------



## LiLChris

I'm a uninformed American on outside country prices for tech related anything.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

whats the going rate for a 480 on the egg?


----------



## LiLChris

$400 with rebate/codes.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

we are still getting screwed


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


we are still getting screwed










Would it make you feel worse telling you I paid $363 back in June for mine?


----------



## Mikezilla

What the hell is a video scheduler blue screen?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


What the hell is a video scheduler blue screen?


You know it just occurred to me your not folding for Boxxy, didn't you sign up with us?









No idea on that BSOD though...


----------



## jck

Does it help that I had to pay $525 in dental bills today?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


You know it just occurred to me your not folding for Boxxy, didn't you sign up with us?









No idea on that BSOD though...


I totally am folding for boxxy. Mjg1675 is my folding username.


----------



## LiLChris

Oh ok! 
Usually people have the same name so didn't find Mike on the list.

Sadly I still don't know what BSOD that is.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I totally am folding for boxxy. Mjg1675 is my folding username.


I love the spike from 9k to 30k PPD. lol that's awesome!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Does it help that I had to pay $525 in dental bills today?










I get mine done for free.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I love the spike from 9k to 30k PPD. lol that's awesome!


That's when I broke down and decided to figure out why my other 460 wasn't folding.


----------



## LiLChris

24 hours!!! I believe I am stable with my 480 installed. (to a good point) 
Going to try and OC it a bit now.

By the way, I think I got a rather nice card back from EVGA.
Folding regular units at 49c!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I get mine done for free.


Wish I had. And, I got another...$1000 or so to do in January.









I hate private insurance medical care. America needs to go to social medicine.


----------



## LiLChris

I haven't had medical insurance since I was in high school.


----------



## jck

It's a rip off. My job pays almost $9000 a year for medical alone...another $1000 a year for dental...and I gotta pay $525 to have a couple little too surfaces done?

Insurance is a rip. Boxxy says insurance companies are...TROLLLLLLLLLLS!


----------



## Mikezilla

Going down again...mother fuasdfjklahsjkldfhajerrrrrrrrrrr

I think it's time for a fresh Windows image. I've been running since RTM hit. -_-


----------



## jck

I'm gone for the night guys...HAIL BOXXY!!!


----------



## LiLChris

Is your 460s stock clocks?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Is your 460s stock clocks?


Stock SC clocks yes. And they have good temps too. 60c and 64c


----------



## SniperXX

Another update... seems my mobo is whats causing all my issues. System locked up installing windows.. I swear I think Zodacs team jyxed me. :/









Stuck waiting on a check in the mail then a MSI GD70 board (eventually Ill have a 4x GTS 450 rig) and an Asus Maximus III GENE.

Someone buy my 5850 to speed up the process, lol.


----------



## Mikezilla

I had a terrible update...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Stock SC clocks yes. And they have good temps too. 60c and 64c


Maybe EVGA screwed up and those need more volts, I would lower the clocks to the regular edition. 
I know those are suppose to be binned better, but people mess up all the time and maybe one of them wasn't a good quality chip.

Also what is your northbridge volts?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I had a terrible update...


Well here is a good one. 
Update - Overclocked to 1600 shaders 1 hour stable so far, wish me luck!

So far this card temps are golden and it better not die on me.


----------



## LiLChris

Ooops...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey be careful with that Chris. My RMA return from eVGA was overclocked to 1800 Shaders and was running at 50c... or so I thought. Make sure to actually get a temp gun or probe and test it yourself. Don't rely on the temp sensor of the card just in case it's off. Verify before you go any further.

Just some friendly advice from my own experiences. I had it at 900 Core/ 1800 Shaders/ and i forget how high i had the memory but anyways, It was folding at 50 steady (Even with the 600 WU's which tended to run it slightly warmer than the 900's did) when I went to bed but when I woke up the gpu was damm near 110c and the PCB was pushing 120c. So that is why I am waiting for my second RMA return of which will be here tomorrow.

I got the call from UPS to make sure someone is here to sign for it and Oh will i be. I think that I might do the same thing as you and fold it stock (With slightly lower voltage) for 24 hours and then bump the OC a little. I'm not going to high on the OC until I get a replacement PSU since I don't know if it's my PSU frying cards or not.

Also by the way, I know a guy who might be able to help you guys mod your BIOS' for you graphics cards for you, to add tighter ram timings or bump your default setting higher or lower depending on what you want. PM me and let me know and I will talk to him for you asap so we can get the points flowing for OCN even more...(Sorry it's so long, I had a lot to say lol)


----------



## LiLChris

Well I grabbed the pipes and they are rather cold compared to my old card.

If they screwed up and didn't put the heatsink right and it dies they can expect a very strongly worded letter. 
And I won't stop till I get some free games or gift cards.









With the OC I put it at 1.025v & 800/1600 getting 16.5k ppd with 925/912 units and its running at 51-52c.










At 80% fan speed its only 54-55c, hopefully it stays stable for 24 hours with that small amount of volts then I will kick it up to 1700 shaders for a nice 18k+ppd.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah good luck man. Whenever I get a new card, I ALWAYS change the TIM before installing it. I forget the stuff that eVGA uses but I think that it is Arctic Silver 5 or some MX # stuff. Anyone know what they use? I might opt to keep the stock stuff on there this time. Though I do have 6 Tubes of IC Diamond 24 carat laying around so I might not lol.


----------



## terence52

ok bak guys. i think is cos i changed my smp from smp -3 to smp. LOL


----------



## LiLChris

Nah not sure what they use, I lost my spare TIM and don't want to spend money on more right now.
I really want this cooler though...


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Nah not sure what they use, I lost my spare TIM and don't want to spend money on more right now.
I really want this cooler though...










drools. i wished i had one for my old 285. LOL


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Nah not sure what they use, I lost my spare TIM and don't want to spend money on more right now.
I really want this cooler though...










I wasn't aware that you could buy nuclear reactor cooling units yet...or did I just miss something....


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
I wasn't aware that you could buy nuclear reactor cooling units yet...or did I just miss something....









hahaha


----------



## LiLChris

If anyone wants to check it out - http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...ath=2_&mID=619

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
I wasn't aware that you could buy nuclear reactor cooling units yet...or did I just miss something....


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
I wasn't aware that you could buy nuclear reactor cooling units yet...or did I just miss something....


----------



## terence52

got a 6701


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
got a 6701



















I got a few already, hopefully the entire Intel team just got them instead of bigadvs.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 









I got a few already, hopefully the entire Intel team just got them instead of bigadvs.









Good news is I picked one up yesterday evening. I will be turned in in 24 hours or so.


----------



## LiLChris

Nice!









Now if only I can get a bigadv and get my 55k PPD instead of this 45k PPD.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I have a -bigadv also. Picked one up right after my last one. It's due to drop Saturday morning. I also want that cooler but at the prices they want for it, you might as well have bought the liquid cooled version of the card.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I also want that cooler but at the prices they want for it, you might as well have bought the liquid cooled version of the card.

But I don't have water cooling yet.









I was going for it, even made a thread ages back to get help with parts but you know how life is, with curve balls and all...
Then I figured I move like every 3 months the hassle of water cooling is not worth it for me right now.

If the 480 works with the 580 I will be happy, waiting for prices to drop, then I have to figure out my slot layout if I still want it. Most likely I will pick it up.
Maybe a xmas gift to myself.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That would be nice if the 480 would SLI with a 580 but that's not gonna happen. Well I guess it would be possible because they are both Fermi cards but I'm not gonna hold my breath. I want to wait and see how a 580 folds before I make a decision as to whether or not I want one. I mean It's funny. A year ago I wanted to make this computer for gaming and only ever folded on my PS3 but after building the computer, I have played a total of like 4 hours of games. So maybe I will end up taking a break in the somewhat near future and play some games. I think that we need a month without foldathons or team competitions so that people can get a break and get the gaming out of their systems and come back a month later with all of their computer problems fixed and ready to go. That's not to say that I won't fold at all during that month. I would fold whenever I'm not gaming but It would be nice to have a break when I don't HAVE to fold.


----------



## Klue22

According to here:
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?s...ic=185190&st=0

Quote:

The Geforce GTX 580 is about 15% faster than the Geforce GTX 480 at [email protected]
More benchmarks and more time will tell.


----------



## LiLChris

I didn't mean the 480 GPU, I mean the 480 Accelero Xtreme cooler with the 580.








Just in case I do buy that cooler and ever upgrade to a 580 I don't have to re-buy the cooler again.

December would probably be a calm month, this month is rather a heavy load if you try to participate in everything OCN offers in terms of activities.
After the war is done I am going back to benching my cards.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
According to here:
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?s...ic=185190&st=0


Quote:

UPDATE I just recieved the actual PPD on the GTX 580 and its averaging 16.5K
Yea I wasnt expecting anything great...

I think its left to Stanford to optimize the clients for the higher end Fermi cards.
A 460 should not be competing with a 480, and to see the 580 put out that much PPD is rather horrible.









Come on Stanford release your next update.









Found this


----------



## SniperXX

I rather just get a cheap 480 with that ppd...


----------



## Drogue

So what time does this thing end?

As my luck would have it, I just picked up a 2684 yesterday. ETA: 11/15/2010 2:39 PM.

Looks like my GPU's are gonnna be the only thing counting for the rest of this race.

























































:s ozo:


----------



## LiLChris

Yea that bigadv won't be turned in on time, unless you can cut it by 2 hours.

That should be a warning for everyone to switch back to smp units.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yea that bigadv won't be turned in on time, unless you can cut it by 2 hours.

That should be a warning for everyone to switch back to smp units.

What are some things I can do to cut the time by a couple hours? Turn off all my GPU clients, will that help?

Anything else?

Set Priority high-realtime?


----------



## LiLChris

Don't use it even for web browsing, go plug in your phone and use that.









You can try setting priority.


----------



## Drogue

I've cut the time by 1 hour after stopping all my GPU clients and setting priority to Hiigh.

Gonna set priority to Real Time before I go to work. I'll let ya know where it's at when I get home.

Cross your fingers.


----------



## mitchbowman

to wont let you i dont think


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We are in 2nd place. This is not good enough!


----------



## zodac

Exactly... you need to be in 3rd!


----------



## jck

Trust me. In 3 hours 15 mins, i'll be pushing enough points out to put us back in first... somewhere between 80k and 90k









You figure markt and/or AvgWhiteGuy will push out a bigadv as well...that's another 65k not including GPUs and SMPs...probably more like 100-120k.

We just had a bigadv lull...we'll be back in first at 6pm Irish time


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

I had to shut down for like a day because I was moving. I fired it back up last night before I went to bed though. I need another 470 for more points!!


----------



## terence52

damm. not sure what is wrong with my 460
got nan error







even after a voltage bump. guess i will fold smp
nite guys


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I was saving this lil dance for the end, but a 120k lead is good enough. I'll find something better for the win.










Lol, a tad hasty it seems.


----------



## Klue22

Attention Boxxy Folders!
We are in *second* place!
Fold faster and on every piece of hardware you can!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
Attention Boxxy Folders!
We are in *second* place!
Fold faster and on every piece of hardware you can!










i have to settle my gpu client issue first. zzz


----------



## grillinman

I'm going on the side of optimism here (a rarity for me) and guessing that Intel just popped their last round of bigadv so we should be ok as long as we stick it out!


----------



## zodac

Nah, you've got no hope.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, you've got no hope.


----------



## Drogue

Good news! Just to recap for those who don't know...

I started a bigadv(2684) yesterday. The ETA on it was 11/15 at 2pm. That's 2 hours too late to count for the FFW.

This morning before I went to work I stopped all 3 of my GPU clients and set the priority of my SMP client to Real Time. The ETA is now 11/15 at 4am! That's a difference of 10 hours!

Also, my PPD on it went from 13k to 19k! (the highest I've ever seen it) And my Credit went from 58k to 63k.

So this can be used as an example of what setting priority will do. Although I did stop my GPU clients as well, I'm pretty sure setpriority had the most to do with it.

I had to set the priority down to High to be able to use my computer, but I think I'll be OK, it's still a hell of a lot better than the default (Low). But I will keep an eye on it. I'll put it back on Real Time and stay off the computer till the end of the war if I have to.


----------



## grillinman

Hayley is fail! Everybody knows the best chick (current) metal singer is Lacey Mosley!


----------



## zodac

Awww... umad?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Hayley is fail! Everybody knows the best chick (current) metal singer is Lacey Mosley!

Who?

By which I mean, no.

By which I mean, seriously, who?


----------



## Drogue

I just googled Lacey Mosely.

I will have nightmares tonight.


----------



## terence52

ok. jokes aside. can anyone send me the gpu3 client asap?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I just googled Lacey Mosely.

I will have nightmares tonight.










Yeah, you're not the only one


----------



## Klue22

Stanford has this nifty thing called the downloads section, try it out!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
Stanford has this nifty thing called the downloads section, try it out!









LOL. it doesnt work ahem.. right now. page isnt found. lol
thats y i am asking. lol
anyway. found my other gp3 client. if its still drops idk how to say


----------



## Klue22

Seems to be working for me, oh well try this:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4388148/.Fol...ystray-632.msi


----------



## terence52

wats with the error client died?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
wats with the error client died?

What?








That file I linked you to was pulled directly from stanford.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
What?








That file I linked you to was pulled directly from stanford.

nah.. i mean my console one. lol
this systray one is ok
just that my ppd dropped 3k odd.


----------



## Klue22

Oh, there really is no difference in performance between the console and tray version. I'm guessing you pulled a 6xx WU?


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Hayley is fail! Everybody knows the best chick (current) metal singer is Lacey Mosley!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I just googled Lacey Mosely.

I will have nightmares tonight.










Her voice is amazing. Shes an average looking person, but check out their first cd (most of the songs are on youtube and other places).

Flyleaf > Paramore (sorry zodac, ;p)


You Tube


----------



## LiLChris

Were in 2nd?








Not something I wanted to wake up to...

But were still crushing Hayley!


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Were in 2nd?








Not something I wanted to wake up to...

But were still crushing Hayley!

Isnt that all that matters?









hahah


----------



## mbudden

Lacey Mosley <3


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Boxxy is like that ex-girlfriend that screws up every good relationship you have.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Boxxy is like that ex-girlfriend that screws up every good relationship you have.


You mean, in a perfect world. If there was such a thing as a good relationship.


----------



## LiLChris

Updated graph! Enjoy.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Cool graph.. and we're in first again after the update!









by ~140k !


----------



## LiLChris

I didn't know it wasn't updated...bah let me update the graphs.

But yay! 1st


----------



## jck

Told ya we would be. I figured me and someone else had to have a bigadv dropping...


----------



## Mikezilla

NOOOOOOOOOOOO. Chris you passed me.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


NOOOOOOOOOOOO. Chris you passed me.










I would have passed a few others if my 480 didn't get installed 3 days late.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I would have passed a few others if my 480 didn't get installed 3 days late.










Well, I _guess_ it's okay as long as we beat Hayley.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I would have passed a few others if my 480 didn't get installed 3 days late.









You gonna pass me and markt and AvgWhiteGuy and Javonis too?


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Told ya we would be. I figured me and someone else had to have a bigadv dropping...










Ive got one coming early this morning. Its getting 31k ppd right now.
















I'll switch it to regular smp afterwards since there wont be time for another bigadv.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You gonna pass me and markt and AvgWhiteGuy and Javonis too?










Nah, but I am basically missing 48k points so I would have passed the 2 in front of me.








Edit - Didn't know you were dropping a bigadv Sniper.

Next war I hope to have another 480 or possibly 2 580s!


----------



## jck

I just looked at the points on EOC, and my bigadv didn't show!!!!!


















I just looked at Stanford, and it came in during the next hour...whew...that's another ~73k + other units in...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Black Ops is getting in the way... So low on that graph. I need to stop playing black ops


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*









Black Ops is getting in the way... So low on that graph. I need to stop playing black ops












Next time I am going to point something out in the graph.
<---- Too busy playing Black Ops


----------



## jck

This is why having a separate gaming rig helps my PPD...

That, and I have 4 CPUs and 6 GPUs folding... lol


----------



## SniperXX

Ok a new fresh install of windows 7 (my second one) and all seems to be working. Got my second GTS 450 up and running. Another 15k ppd from me!

Next up I'll mess with getting my ven x on the cpu, but right now I am off to see Unstoppable.


----------



## LiLChris

Your separate gaming rig can help folding too! 
You should only be gaming on your console or phone.









We can't let Intel get first again, imagine if they drop a ton of bigadvs right before the last update.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











Next time I am going to point something out in the graph.
<---- Too busy playing Black Ops


LOL i better get to it









Question, I wasn't getting any -bigadv work units it is to late now i think. But i asked this before. in advanced options were it says want receive andvanced scientific units, i had it on yes like a couple weeks ago and i got two big work units. Zodac says to change it to "No" So i did. But i haven't gotten a single bigadv work unit this whole week







Am I missing something ??

thanks


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Your separate gaming rig can help folding too! 
You should only be gaming on your console or phone.










PS3 = 1000 PPD









Gaming is off limits this week, at least some of the teams around here are dedicated


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
PS3 = 1000 PPD









Gaming is off limits this week, at least some of the teams around here are dedicated









I only game on my dual core laptop (2ghz), it gets way to hot folding. So I just play minecraft on it, its about the only thing I can run decently on it, lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
PS3 = 1000 PPD









Gaming is off limits this week, at least some of the teams around here are dedicated









I have Xbox it can't fold, and my iPhone cant either.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Your separate gaming rig can help folding too!
You should only be gaming on your console or phone.









We can't let Intel get first again, imagine if they drop a ton of bigadvs right before the last update.

Sorry...I won't run my gaming rig 24/7. The juice I'd chew through using the 5850s would not be efficient enough.

I have thought about putting a 450 on the credit card this weekend, and taking it back next week and telling them it didn't work right and I want a refund.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Sorry...I won't run my gaming rig 24/7. The juice I'd chew through using the 5850s would not be efficient enough.

I have thought about putting a 450 on the credit card this weekend, and taking it back next week and telling them it didn't work right and I want a refund.










....
someone should do it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I have Xbox it can't fold, and my iPhone cant either.










There's..... not an app for that


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


There's..... not an app for that


















Brilliant idea.
[email protected] stats checker app.
Time to start coding.
.99 cents woot.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


There's..... not an app for that










Not yet, only BOINC has one and that is for Droid.










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...c-android.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*









Brilliant idea.
[email protected] stats checker app.
Time to start coding.
.99 cents woot.


There is a [email protected] points app, it sucks though...
A few over at EVGA are working on a nice app I am waiting for.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*









Brilliant idea.
[email protected] stats checker app.
Time to start coding.
.99 cents woot.


someone's already doing one







I saw a thread a couple of days ago

I meant actual folding, imagine a iphone, folding. 
ETA 17 years, 0.000001 PPD


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


someone's already doing one







I saw a thread a couple of days ago

I meant actual folding, imagine a iphone, folding. 
ETA 17 years, 0.000001 PPD


You serious? Lame.
Maybe I should make one for Windows Phone 7 & Droid then.
Already got my Windows Phone 7 developer account foooooo freeeeee.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


You serious? Lame.
Maybe I should make one for Windows Phone 7 & Droid then.
Already got my Windows Phone 7 developer account foooooo freeeeee.










Fo sho


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 







Brilliant idea.
[email protected] stats checker app.
Time to start coding.
.99 cents woot.

wish i could code


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
someone's already doing one







I saw a thread a couple of days ago

I meant actual folding, imagine a iphone, folding.
ETA 17 years, 0.000001 PPD











If it were to happen it won't be running smp or bigadvs.
Most likely something like the unicore units, check my last post so you read something interesting...


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











If it were to happen it won't be running smp or bigadvs. 
Most likely something like the unicore units, check my last post so you read something interesting...


I read it; I was joking about the PPD. I'm amazed that someone's thought to use a mobile for BOINC


----------



## LiLChris

9 hours till I OC my 480 a little more.








These 24 hour folding stability test is rather annoying but I rather not risk it during the war...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I read it; I was joking about the PPD. I'm amazed that someone's thought to use a mobile for BOINC


I wasn't surprised, we have Droid phones running at 1ghz+.
We just need someone to code it for [email protected]

Shame I only have a 3gs, this thing is rather weak.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I wasn't surprised, we have Droid phones running at 1ghz+.
We just need someone to code it for [email protected]

Shame I only have a 3gs, this thing is rather weak.










Yeah, but, folding with a 1300mAh battery







?


----------



## LiLChris

Well the BOINC version is only suppose to crunch while its being charged. 
My phone is being charged almost 24/7 so it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Yeah, but, folding with a 1300mAh battery







?


Extended Battery FTW.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Extended Battery FTW.


Extended the length of the room ??


----------



## LiLChris

Reading the [email protected] forums...

Quote:



The Fermi projects we have been running have had 200 to 600 atoms and none of our hardware has been working at anything close to capacity. Now we'll really see how much science they can produce.


If this means what I think it means, my 480 is going to kick ass in the upcoming months!








No more competing with the 460s for PPD.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*









Brilliant idea.
[email protected] stats checker app.
Time to start coding.
.99 cents woot.


HFM already can create a website. That+dropbox and you have a free webpage.

HFM+Dropbox=Free webpage with long, hard to remember url
HFM+Dropbox+DynDns Free=Free webpage with easy to remember url
HRM+Dropbox+DynDns+Money=Webpage with whatever URL you want.

HFM also creates a mobile version so I can even check my farm status from my 3 yr old phone.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


HFM already can create a website. That+dropbox and you have a free webpage.

HFM+Dropbox=Free webpage with long, hard to remember url
HFM+Dropbox+DynDns Free=Free webpage with easy to remember url
HRM+Dropbox+DynDns+Money=Webpage with whatever URL you want.

HFM also creates a mobile version so I can even check my farm status from my 3 yr old phone.


Am I the only one that doesn't use Dropbox? lol
Wish someone would make a guide for that, I would possibly use it.


----------



## omega17

Z did a tutorial on using 000webhost + HFM, and it's a very good read


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Am I the only one that doesn't use Dropbox? lol
Wish someone would make a guide for that, I would possibly use it.


I've never even heard of Dropbox.

I own 4 domains. So if I need a URL, I own it already.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Z did a tutorial on using 000webhost + HFM, and it's a very good read










Did that. Set two HFM's to the site.
One would update, and I could only see that computer.
The other would update, and I would only see that ones stats.
Very annoying lol.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Did that. Set two HFM's to the site.
One would update, and I could only see that computer.
The other would update, and I would only see that ones stats.
Very annoying lol.


The two HFM's on one LAN?


----------



## LiLChris

You need to share your folders and direct your HFM to all your clients in the network.
Then only use 1 HFM to update the site.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


HFM already can create a website. That+dropbox and you have a free webpage.

HFM+Dropbox=Free webpage with long, hard to remember url
HFM+Dropbox+DynDns Free=Free webpage with easy to remember url
HRM+Dropbox+DynDns+Money=Webpage with whatever URL you want.

HFM also creates a mobile version so I can even check my farm status from my 3 yr old phone.


How'd you do that?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


The two HFM's on one LAN?


Yes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


You need to share your folders and direct your HFM to all your clients in the network.
Then only use 1 HFM to update the site.


Looks like maybe I'll put the save files on my FreeNAS.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


How'd you do that?


Its suppose to look like this - http://lilchris.comoj.com/summary.html
I need to turn HFM back on with my backup rig, too lazy to do that...

Here is a guide. 
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ahmon-hfm.html


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Looks like maybe I'll put the save files on my FreeNAS.


You just need to have one box, with one HFM, and point that to all the shared folders containing the clients

edit, Chris fails, it looks like this









http://omega17.net23.net//summary.html


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilchris*


its suppose to look like this - http://lilchris.comoj.com/summary.html
i need to turn hfm back on with my backup rig, too lazy to do that...

Here is a guide. 
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ahmon-hfm.html


lol lulz

Quote:



you are seeing this page because the system administrator of 000webhost.com is currently checking this website for malicious content.


----------



## LiLChris

Alright who decided to screw with my website?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Quote:



you are seeing this page because the system administrator of 000webhost.com is currently checking this website for malicious content.




lolz, that'll be due to all those Boxxy Stalker pages that he had taken down by the feds


----------



## jck

did someone leave the global write permission open?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Alright who decided to screw with my website?










It did that to me yesterday; it comes back eventually


----------



## mbudden

It was Z. I swear. She told me to do it.


----------



## LiLChris

It hasn't been updated in like a month, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


It hasn't been updated in like a month, so it doesn't bother me.


lol. it updates itself?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


lol. it updates itself?










Look at my previous reply.








I don't have HFM running anymore.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Look at my previous reply.








I don't have HFM running anymore.


Makes some sense. lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Anyways, Mike did you set it up or still need help with it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Makes some sense. lol.


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm not at my PC right now. I'm working. XD


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

What is this? 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ETA 1 day? Credit 912?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


What is this?

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ETA 1 day? Credit 912?


A bad WU?

Or a dying GPU


----------



## grillinman

Did it downclock due to unstable OC? The square is yellow yet you have 10% complete...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How do I delete this WU? It messed up after the internet went down when I was asleep.


----------



## jck

I am going home! Captain Morgan and Coke awaits!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I am going home! Captain Morgan and Coke awaits!!










jager + redbull...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


jager + redbull...


I have jager and some monster...

So another update, I swear without bad luck I'd have no luck at all. I come home from the movies to see some invalid boot device error or something Ive never seen before. Seems my DFI board is crapping out for good. I've swapped out every bit of hardware besides it. First DFI board I own and the last (even if they still made boards, I am done).

I get paid on Monday, THIS is what I am buying. Well that and a board for my gpu rig that will run 4x GTS 450s.

Luckily I still am pulling a steady 45k PPD. I may move a GTS 450 into my dads rig, I just hate messing with it because someone inevitably shuts it down.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


I have jager and some monster...

So another update, I swear without bad luck I'd have no luck at all. I come home from the movies to see some invalid boot device error or something Ive never seen before. Seems my DFI board is crapping out for good. I've swapped out every bit of hardware besides it. First DFI board I own and the last (even if they still made boards, I am done).

I get paid on Monday, THIS is what I am buying. Well that and a board for my gpu rig that will run 4x GTS 450s.

Luckily I still am pulling a steady 45k PPD. I may move a GTS 450 into my dads rig, I just hate messing with it because someone inevitably shuts it down.


Mmmm Asus.


----------



## omega17

Two Guinness's down









Although Jagerbombs are also FTW


----------



## mbudden

Just some good ol' brew for me.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Mmmm Asus.


My Rampage II GENE hasnt failed me yet and it was open box. Hopefully the new one will be just like my current ASUS board.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Asus makes quality stuff when you go higher end.







My Crosshair IV has never failed me...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Asus makes quality stuff when you go higher end.







My Crosshair IV has never failed me...


Some of there low priced items are not too bad!









So far ASUS & EVGA is what I own, next is either MSI or Gigabyte.


----------



## mitchbowman

All Hail Hayley


----------



## mbudden

Almost 300K lead


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


All Hail Hayley


I approve of this random taunting post


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Almost 300K lead










Lol, 205k isn't nearly 300k.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, 205k isn't nearly 300k.










On Hayley?


----------



## zodac

Then that's almost 400k.

Either way, your maths fails.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I approve of this random taunting post


as do i i think we should rename this thread it just sounds better

and as for the asus motherboards i have had about 6 of them and not one has ever failed on me 
i know the P6TD is not a "high end" asus board but it was and still is the best of the p6t range and i swear it is just as good as all the $500+ rog and evga boards

there i said it


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Then that's almost 400k.

Either way, your maths fails.


Fine....
378K.
Happy? lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


as do i i think we should rename this thread it just sounds better


----------



## mitchbowman

Z YOU A GOD !!!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












you just won the internet !!


----------



## mitchbowman

hay this means Hayley is now coming 1st and 3rd 
Z is even better than he thought


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and Boxxy just got owned!

Z is http://www.entertonement.com/clips/mgpwfbbxmk--GodLike


----------



## mbudden

What is this nonsense? LOL


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wait a minute....I don't remember subbing to a Hayley thread. What is this!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

So thats 2 EOC updates. No points for me


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


What is this nonsense? LOL



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Wait a minute....I don't remember subbing to a Hayley thread. What is this!


Hayley just took over Boxxy !!!!!!

u see what i did there


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


Hayley just took over Boxxy !!!!!!

u see what i did there










I saw what you did there


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


So thats 2 EOC updates. No points for me










ive had 3 updates with no points









but im 70% done on a 6063 unit


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My client and internet went up the spout earlier.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## LiLChris

Hey!!! I leave for 1 moment to do graphs and answer Zs PMs and think of ideas for something and Z pulls a fast one.









Here ya go...


----------



## zodac

That's just how I roll.


----------



## mitchbowman

Folding Forum War - All Hail Boxxy!

WHAT IS THIS
WHO SAID YOU COULD DO THIS........


----------



## LiLChris

So the new graphs look better right?









I couldn't figure out how to do a random color for everyone and too lazy to update each one for both teams. >.<


----------



## LiLChris

Z!









Your lucky I don't have editor powers.


----------



## omega17

All Hail Z?









I'm confuseded now


----------



## zodac

And what would you do? Edit *my* threads?

I'd have you banned.

Then flogged.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


All Hail Z?









I'm confuseded now


It says me. And I didn't make the thread.


----------



## mbudden

Geeze Chris. I didn't know you wanted to be a dictator.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Z!









Your lucky I don't have editor powers.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It says me. And I didn't make the thread.











These = confusion

But the ninja makes the most sense of all...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Geeze Chris. I didn't know you wanted to be a dictator.


That was my plan all along!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

All hail Nemo?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

this is sooooooooo worth it!


----------



## zodac

Why not? Nemo's awesome.









Awesomer than Boxxy anyway.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


All hail Nemo?










Nemo was my ex's nickname for my (fill in the word)







.


----------



## zodac

Sombrero?


----------



## mitchbowman

goldfish ?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sombrero?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


goldfish ?


----------



## zodac

Do I win?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why not? Nemo's awesome.









Awesomer than Boxxy anyway.


Change it back.


----------



## zodac

I like it this way.

Thread doesn't make me sick everytime I come in.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*









Nemo was my ex's nickname for my (fill in the word)







.


Couldn't she find it?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like it this way.

Thread doesn't make me sick everytime I come in.


Very easy fix....don't come in.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like it this way.

Thread doesn't make me sick everytime I come in.


Dont come in here then. Change it back now.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sombrero?


wow... Zodac came with the jokes tonight!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Couldn't she find it?










Lol, that's kinda the story behind it.

We were sitting there watching Finding Nemo. She ummm, started to do something, and then out of nowhere, she exclaims, "I found Nemo!!!"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Very easy fix....don't come in.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Dont come in here then. Change it back now.


Gotta keep checking in though.

If there's gonna be an uprising against me, this is where it's gonna start. Keeping my eyes open.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Couldn't she find it?










HAHA thats gold


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


We were sitting there watching Finding Nemo. She ummm, started to do something, and then out of nowhere, she exclaims, "I found Nemo!!!"


that....is....omg.... hahahahaha


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Couldn't she find it?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Gotta keep checking in though.

If there's gonna be an uprising against me, this is where it's gonna start. Keeping my eyes open.


Change the name back or I'm going to Mort.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Change the name back or I'm going to Mort.


----------



## omega17

TMI dude!

TMI...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


TMI dude!

TMI...











Just saying......


----------



## LiLChris

Nemo???









This is me keeping myself entertained since I can't play games...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Nemo???









This is me keeping myself entertained since I can't play games...











You know making graphs still lowers your PPD, right?









And change the damn colours!


----------



## mitchbowman

you should do a graph of both Boxxy and Hayley members


----------



## LiLChris

I refuse!!! And I put it at low priority and 1 core.









Why do you think its taking me long to figure everything out, it lags to hell and back.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Nemo???









This is me keeping myself entertained since I can't play games...


Hey LiLChris, would you be able to do a graph of the top 25 challenge folders and teams they belong to? A graph by how much total points they have done so far.

I don't mean to ask this of you if it's too much work, but I just thought it would be really cool to see.


----------



## mitchbowman

what are you making them with 
excel ?


----------



## LiLChris

I'm eating now so give me a bit, but yea I can do it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


you should do a graph of both Boxxy and Hayley members










Yup and using OpenOffice.


----------



## zodac

OpenOffice.


----------



## xd_1771

I love what happened to the thread title


----------



## SniperXX

I call shenanigans on our title


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I love what happened to the thread title










Its changed like 3 times, I gave up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


I call shenanigans on our title


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Its changed like 3 times, I gave up.










Zodac be trollin

Great, now I inspired a name change...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Zodac be trollin


My sig debunks your theory.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Zodac be trollin

Great, now I inspired a name change...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My sig debunks your theory.










Sigs arent upheld in a court of law, so it doesnt count. haha


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Sigs arent upheld in a court of law, so it doesnt count. haha










Court of law?









This is *my* section.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Court of law?









This is *my* section.










Abuse!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This is *Mort's* section.










Fixed.


----------



## SniperXX

Lets go complain to mort, zodac be trippin... power trippen.


----------



## mitchbowman

i dont think hes trolling 
just stirring the competition


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i dont think hes trolling 
just stirring the *winners *










fixed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Abuse!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Fixed.










Did Mort come fix your thread title? No.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Lets go complain to mort, zodac be trippin... power trippen.










I've been "power trippen" for quite some time now. No reaosn to see why I'd stop now.









Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to think of a better name for this thread.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wow... this is just so fantastic...


----------



## zodac




----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


you should do a graph of both Boxxy and Hayley members










What color do you want for Hayley?
And what color for Boxxy?

Also horizontal or vertical?

I don't want anyone complaining like Z...


----------



## zodac

Pink for Hayley. Black for Boxxy I guess would be appropriate.


----------



## jck

Oh dear Lord. Renaming threads...


----------



## LiLChris

The black bars probably won't look good...but I will give it a try.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


fixed.











nice one ! LOL
hold on a min. 
HAIL BOB?!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


What color do you want for Hayley?
And what color for Boxxy?

Also horizontal or vertical?

I don't want anyone complaining like Z...


Horizontal.


----------



## zodac

Title back to normal.









I'm going to sleep; see you for the update in ~7hrs.


----------



## LiLChris

Black bars look bad. >.<


----------



## AMD SLI guru

if only i had god like powers like Z does.


----------



## zodac

Purple then.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
if only i had god like powers like Z does.

I don't think you could handle them. You'd probably end up abusing the powers or something...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't think you could handle them. You'd probably end up abusing the powers or something...

As bad as you? Nah I don't think so.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't think you could handle them. You'd probably end up abusing the powers or something...

You would know, haha.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to think of a better name for this thread.

Can you please, I'm so tired of seeing that word. I don't even want to type it.
or misspell it or something at least.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
As bad as you? Nah I don't think so.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
You would know, haha.









Well, if you're gonna do something, why not do it as well as you're able?


----------



## jach11

Wait waaa?? Ive been gone for a little...


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Title back to normal.









I'm going to sleep; see you for the update in ~7hrs.









lol good bye then. i just woke up 30 mins ago .LOL


----------



## mitchbowman

Z can i have permission to borrow your data

thanks man


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't think you could handle them. You'd probably end up abusing the powers or something...

You better believe I would...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
As bad as you? Nah I don't think so.









ohhhhh you have no idea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Can you please, I'm so tired of seeing that word. I don't even want to type it.
or misspell it or something at least.









box-a-what?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
Z can i have permission to borrow your data

thanks man









Depends... what data?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Depends... what data?

this data //spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdHMwQUxITTk5cUQ5dEhGSzVCOG5Zd EE&w=95&h=750&gid=1&single=true"]FFW Stats


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
box-a-what?

Yea, That's acceptable.







......







........


----------



## zodac

Meh, it's all made public. Go ahead.


----------



## mitchbowman

cool







there is alot more data on that page than what you can see COOL


----------



## zodac

Yup... hidden columns with all previous data too.


----------



## LiLChris

Forgot the title & legend...

Top 25 Folders between Boxxy/Hayley.

Boxxy = Purple
Hayley = Pink


----------



## zodac

No zodac eh?

Seems conventient.


----------



## bakageta

Ooh, I managed to make it in that chart, just barely. I feel like such a slacker compared to some of you.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No zodac eh?

Seems conventient.










They said top 25, your #30


----------



## zodac

You know when people say things like top 10, or top 25, they really mean top "whatever number zodac is +1 so zodac's not last".

Really.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Omg! I made the list! I'm shocked









lol


----------



## LiLChris

Updated the OP!

I think we have the best looking thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Omg! I made the list! I'm shocked









lol


I'm sure you are.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup... hidden columns with all previous data too.


Hidden? Any way to show it or paste it somewhere for me to use







?
Would like to plug that in.


----------



## zodac

One sec... will add another sheet.


----------



## LiLChris

If I would have known I would have shown progress by each member.








Only going to do Boxxy & Hayley since Trigun is doing everything else.


----------



## zodac

Full Team Stats:

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdHMwQUxITTk5cUQ5dEhGSzVCOG5ZdEE&w=85&h=450&gid=9&single=true Google Spreadsheet

Full Folder Stats:
 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdHMwQUxITTk5cUQ5dEhGSzVCOG5ZdEE&w=95&h=750&gid=10&single=true Google Spreadsheet


----------



## LiLChris

Yay more data! I have something to do now...

Doing Boxxy first, then Hayley.


----------



## Trigunflame

Nice


----------



## zodac

Enjoy. I'll try to have that sheet update as the new numbers come in too. Might not for the next update, since I don't think I'll have time, but I'll have the next 3 all put in when I get home.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok Well I got my 480 SC back from eVGA today and just got done installing it. Stock voltage was 1.075 which makes me a little uneasy but I dropped it to 1.000v and it's fine at stock clocks. I'm getting almost 16k PPD at stock settings (P11263 WU the 912 one (or at least one of them) So we'll see what I get with my OC settings later on. I too think that I am going to do Chris' way of Overclocking for now and go a little bit and 24 hour fold test it. But I definitely could use some extra fire power about now. What is the flag I need to put on my 260 to fold it under a GPU3 client when I have my 480 GTX folding on the same machine? Oh and I will be dropping a -bigadv tomorrow morning so that's a good thing too.


----------



## mitchbowman

i was doing top 100 with all teams 
but it was HUGE


----------



## LiLChris

Grr I did stacked values of all dates, but its adding them up and I am getting millions for everyone.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Ok Well I got my 480 SC back from eVGA today and just got done installing it. Stock voltage was 1.075 which makes me a little uneasy but I dropped it to 1.000v and it's fine at stock clocks.


Wow they got lazy on the putting the stock volts.









I thought mine was bad at 1.050v, I am using the stock volts for 800/1600.
It crashed once at 1.038 after 15 hours but that was when I switched to the new units.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Grr I did stacked values of all dates, but its adding them up and I am getting millions for everyone.










Yeah, I was going to stack as well, but due to the way the data is arranged (total thus far for each column date, as opposed to amount gained for that individual update), you would have to input a formula for subtracting the difference from each successive total, place this data somewhere and then graph it.

I've been thinking of doing it, but it would be a pita for sure. lol


----------



## ramenbuoy

I need help OCing my gtx470

I am stuck at 830 core 1660 shader and 1900 memory clock.

in fact i need help overclocking in general :/ I CAN'T GET IT TO GO ANY HIGHER WITHOUT ARTIFACTINGINGINGIANGIANGINAGINAIGNIAN

/rage

And I can't seem to figure out how to get my q9300 higher than 2.999 ghz. I looked for guides, but alot of them seem to not be applicable. Any suggestions?

edit: It was at 3.2ghz at one point in time on an ifx-14 but under water it won't let me go any higher!??!


----------



## LiLChris

I don't have a 470 if not I would help you overclock that thing.

What I did with my 480 is bump it +100 core clock and bumped it to 1.025v.
I let it run for a few hours till I found a crashed then bumped it to the next set of volts 1.038v.

By the way why are you artifacting, folding doesn't show artifacts. >.<

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


Yeah, I was going to stack as well, but due to the way the data is arranged (total thus far for each column date, as opposed to amount gained for that individual update), you would have to input a formula for subtracting the difference from each successive total, place this data somewhere and then graph it.

I've been thinking of doing it, but it would be a pita for sure. lol


Yea if it was from the first day I would, but doing so much work for a few days isn't worth it. 
I know google docs does it live, but too late for that and Z said the docs got screwed up.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Chris,

do you have any sort of messenger? I have a couple other questions if you wouldn't mind 5-10 minutes of your time.


----------



## LiLChris

I can jump on Steam, but I won't be much help with OCing the quad....my only quad is on a locked BIOS.


----------



## Miki

Hello Boxxy lovers, figured I'd have a look at this thread. ^_^

Hmm, oh look, zodac being evil and abusing her Editor powers in this section o___O, yep, everything looks as expected!

XD


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 

By the way why are you artifacting, folding doesn't show artifacts. >.<

Using the tray viewer will show artifacts if your OC is to high. Did for me at least with my 470.

So when is the last official stats update for the FFW? (GMT)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

just so you know: us Hayley fans were doing what your Avatar is doing.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
Hello Boxxy lovers, figured I'd have a look at this thread. ^_^

Hmm, oh look, zodac being evil and abusing her Editor powers in this section o___O, yep, everything looks as expected!

XD

I am getting you a bigger hammer for Z's big stubborn head. >.<
Z Changed my thread to *All Hail Nemo!*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
Using the tray viewer will show artifacts if your OC is to high. Did for me at least with my 470.

So when is the last official stats update for the FFW? (GMT)

I don't know GMT but Z said possibly 12pm EST.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I am getting you a bigger hammer for Z's big stubborn head. >.<
Z Changed my thread to *All Hail Nemo!*









lol that's not all
All Hail Hayley
All Hail Nemo
All Hail Big Z
All Hail Shenanigans


----------



## Klue22

Cool, looks like I may get this bigadv in just in time.








If my OC holds up that is...


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I didn't have the patience that you had Chris... I'm pushing 18-19k PPD now and hopefully to the end of the FFW (from just my 480 that is.) I am also getting a little less PPD from my i7-930 but that is to be expected. I might add that 260 for an extra 8k PPD give or take a thousand.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I am getting you a bigger hammer for Z's big stubborn head. >.<
Z Changed my thread to *All Hail Nemo!*









I don't know GMT but Z said possibly 12pm EST.

What the hecks!









How dare she do this!!? >_>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
lol that's not all
All Hail Hayley
All Hail Nemo
All Hail Big Z
All Hail Shenanigans

o____O

You know, this doesn't really surprise me. I think if she didn't do this I'd PM her and say, "zodac, is everything okay?"


----------



## lawrencendlw

I call Shenanigans anyways lol... If she didn't do this then most likely someone hacked her account lol...


----------



## AMD SLI guru




----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So I didn't have the patience that you had Chris... I'm pushing 18-19k PPD now and hopefully to the end of the FFW (from just my 480 that is.) I am also getting a little less PPD from my i7-930 but that is to be expected. I might add that 260 for an extra 8k PPD give or take a thousand.


Well you do realize why I was doing that right?

When my 480 died it brought down my whole rig even my bios decided to reset...
So my overclock was a dirty one so I wasn't sure if the 480 would be stable with it.

I know its 100% stable with the 480 now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
lol that's not all
All Hail Hayley
All Hail Nemo
All Hail Big Z
All Hail Shenanigans

Hayley too!!!

I missed it, I was updating the graphs for the teams.
Wait till I catch Z!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by 
All Hail Hayley


Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I approve of this random taunting post


Quote:


Originally Posted by 
as do i, i think we should rename this thread it just sounds better
there i said it










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by 























Z YOUR A GOD !!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
you just won the internet !!










there that how it started


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah Chris I know why you did it. I was just saying that I don't have the patience lol. I'm currently getting 18k with the 912's so who knows what I'll get with the 925's or even those new ones. What your card at and what kind of PPD are you getting? This card is crap compared to the last one I had. I can only get a stable OC at 865/1730/1900 @ 1.125v (I don't want to go any higher because my I'm not sure about my PSU at this point and I don't want any spikes to fry anything.)


----------



## LiLChris

Ramenbuoy its your fault I spent 20mins watching videos on youtube of random crap. >.<
I rarely watch anything on youtube but when I was that anime singer with an audience I was like


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yeah Chris I know why you did it. I was just saying that I don't have the patience lol. I'm currently getting 18k with the 912's so who knows what I'll get with the 925's or even those new ones. What your card at and what kind of PPD are you getting?

It will be the same, with the 480 its basically *Shaders X 10.5 = PPD*.
I am getting around 16.8k PPD with 1600 shaders.

The new units will get you around x10 shader count, but they are less stresful on the CPU. Its really GPU dependent.
I am liking where they are going with the new units, once they work out the kinks it shouldn't be touching the CPU at all.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So do you think that I should put the adv methods thingamajigy? What's the exact parameter? I must not be fully stable on the OC then because I'm a little light on PPD for a 1730 Shader OC. I'd add more voltage but I think I'd rather not fry a third card.


----------



## LiLChris

Only put it if you know your 100% stable and think it can take a little more work.
Its *-advmethods* if you decide to go for it.

Eventually those units will be standard so I figured I want to get it stable now rather than later.


----------



## zodac

I *did not* change it to All Hail Shenanigans. That was Chris.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I *did not* change it to All Hail Shenanigans. That was Chris.


----------



## zodac




----------



## mitchbowman

sure


----------



## LiLChris

-399k differences between Boxxy & Hayley.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
there that how it started









hey hey hey, I can see me getting blamed for this too


----------



## mitchbowman

not at all
i just got my name out of it


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

intel are getting close.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
intel are getting close.

You mean Intel IS getting close.

or

They ARE getting close.

or

The Intel guys ARE getting close.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## grillinman

Doh!









My sig rig was off all last night! Damn you keg of beer!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


You mean Intel IS getting close.

or

They ARE getting close.

or

The Intel guys ARE getting close.











Grammar Nazi fail


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
-399k differences between Boxxy & Hayley.









:Wheee:


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


:Wheee:


Capitalisation fail


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Capitalisation fail










Fail Nazi


----------



## AMD SLI guru

silly nazi, tricks are for kids!


----------



## jck

blah blah blah...

You know what's a fail? 2 of 3 SMPs getting 6701...and my bigadv getting a 2684...

That sucks


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Doh!









My sig rig was off all last night! Damn you keg of beer!

Disconnect keyboard and mouse when people are drinking near by. Thats what I do otherwise people ask to check their fb or some ****. I just tell them it doesnt work. ha


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ha I'll have to remember that one lol.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Disconnect keyboard and mouse when people are drinking near by. Thats what I do otherwise people ask to check their fb or some ****. I just tell them it doesnt work. ha


----------



## LiLChris

Oops overslept.








Oh look at that 500k difference from Hayley.









Putting up the updated graphs in a sec...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Oops overslept.








Oh look at that 500k difference from Hayley.









Putting up the updated graphs in a sec...


Indeed...what happened to the mighty Hayley "look at my Sonic the Hedgehog haircut" Williams' team?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Indeed...what happened to the mighty Hayley "look at my *Sonic the Hedgehog haircut*" Williams' team?
































vs


----------



## mbudden

The Hayley team couldn't handle the awesomeness of the Boxxy team.
Looks like the Intel Team is just a little less awesome.
All we need now is the Canadians to pass Hayley.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


The Hayley team couldn't handle the awesomeness of the Boxxy team.
Looks like the Intel Team is just a little less awesome.
All we need now is the Canadians to pass Hayley.


Word


----------



## LiLChris

*Boxxy VS Hayley*


----------



## jck

See the thread change, LilChris?

it's proof Boxxy > Hayley


----------



## LiLChris

Z at it again!


----------



## zodac

Did that like 40 mins ago.


----------



## jck

Yep...









BTW...isn't it Jan Carlson?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did that like 40 mins ago.










Even your harassment lags


----------



## zodac

Nope, definitely a 'z'.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hahahaha! thank you Zodac!


----------



## Dilyn

Shenanigans.


----------



## jck

Yep


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










Shenanigans.


Nah... we don't allow that sort of stuff here.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah... we don't allow that sort of stuff here.

Failed falsehood


----------



## zodac

To paraphrase Mr. Nixon, "Well, when the Editor does it, that means that it is not shenanigans.".


----------



## zodac

Also, Boxxy will be overtaken by Intel next update.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
To paraphrase Mr. Nixon, "Well, when the Editor does it, that means that it is not shenanigans.".









Nixon was a convicted liar...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Also, Boxxy will be overtaken by Intel next update.









Sounds like either...another bigadv surge from Intel...which will be answered within 16 hours...or...some "embellishment" from the Folding Editor...
















I have to eat...bbl...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Nixon was a convicted liar...










Point being?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Also, Boxxy will be overtaken by Intel next update.


















and wont look back


----------



## zodac

And will probably point and laugh as they pass you.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And will probably point and laugh as they pass you.


I don't think any of our members were targeting Intel, it was all about Hayley going down.


----------



## mitchbowman

now your going down
tell me....
how does it feel ?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Point being?

You trust liars.

You should trust honest people like me...even if we fold for Boxxy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 







and wont look back


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And will probably point and laugh as they pass you.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I don't think any of our members were targeting Intel, it was all about Hayley going down.









I smell Team Hayley adding to Team Intel here...collusion is a form of fraud...









I submit the Jamestown Virginia edict...every person of ableness do for themselves...and those who won't...are to suffer









EDIT: Did I just become a politician?!??!!


----------



## zodac

Please, you couldn't pay me to leave the Hayley team.

You're welcome to try though.


----------



## markt

I have a bigadv turning in in roughly 20 minutes....


----------



## mbudden

That doesn't mean any of your teams members aren't...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I have a bigadv turning in in roughly 20 minutes....

I thought so. And, I bet in 13 hours or less AvgWhiteGuy will too. Between those and the SMP and GPU Fermi...we'll be about...estimatedly...90k or more in the lead.

That's even considering Newbie and sstnt's PPD on x6 Intels









I hope my math skills are still fairly good lol


----------



## mbudden

This whole thread name change thing is lame and childish....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I have a bigadv turning in in roughly 20 minutes....


Oh yeah? Well I'm gonna mess up more stats next update, just because I can, and no-one can stop me!









Again,









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


That doesn't mean any of your teams members aren't...


Yes it does.


----------



## Drogue

So this final bigadv is tickin' me off. I have to keep the priority on it to real time as much as possible for it to count on Monday. I have to switch it to high to do anything else. Then I lose an hour every frame. So then back to real time to gain it all back. A vicious cycle.

But I make the sacrifice. For Team Boxxy. Because I don't wanna be held responsible if we lose by 60k.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


please, you couldn't pay me to leave the hayley team.

You're welcome to try though.


^this


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I have a bigadv turning in in roughly 20 minutes....


WOOT!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


This whole thread name change thing is lame and childish....


^This^


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


This whole thread name change thing is lame and childish....


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












No offense to you.
It's just one of those things were it was funny one day, we all laugh and joke.
But the second day, it's more or less like a what the heck... okay... stop thing. You know?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


No offense to you.
It's just one of those things were it was funny one day, we all laugh and joke.
But the second day, it's more or less like a what the heck... okay... stop thing. You know?


Screw that. Z sucks.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Please, you couldn't pay me to leave the Hayley team.

You're welcome to try though.










were got your back Z


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Screw that. Z sucks.





















screw that Z rocks!!!


----------



## LiLChris

Z is just lucky I am distracted at home.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


No offense to you.
It's just one of those things were it was funny one day, we all laugh and joke.
But the second day, it's more or less like a what the heck... okay... stop thing. You know?


Hmm... I *do* know, but you called me childish. Then you post this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


lulz. dickhard.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Screw that. Z sucks.


I'm sorry, Folder #579, your opinion means very little to me. Good day.

Drogue







zodac


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Z is just lucky I am distracted at home.










Been distracted for a couple of days, haven't you?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm sorry, Folder #579, your opinion means very little to me. Good day.

Drogue







zodac


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmm... I *do* know, but you called me childish.


I said the whole thing was childish.

& seriously? I chuckled and had to comment.
That's not immature. That's having a sense of humor.
Clearly that person chose that name for a reason and wasn't being at all serious...


----------



## zodac

Owned.


----------



## mitchbowman

i over these 6702 units
every time i get one i have been deleting the bastard


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i over these 6702 units
*every time i get one i have been deleting the bastard*


...
Z won't like that...


----------



## mitchbowman

i dont like that 
thay have a 10 hour ETA and only 9k ppd


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hmmmm maybe I should change over to boxxy Intel


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


hmmmm maybe I should change over to boxxy Intel










are you ok guru.... do you need to see a doctor ?


----------



## zodac

Or do you need a beating?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*









are you ok guru.... do you need to see a doctor ?


i think i do. I'm watching the Matrix and all i think about when I see boxxy is Agent Smith.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Or do you need a beating?










I AM THE ONE!

^This is a successful multi quote! you should be proud of me.


----------



## LiLChris

It saddens me to see the Hayley group give up with so many hours left.


----------



## zodac

Given up? On the contrary, we are revving up to overtake!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Given up? On the contrary, we are revving up to overtake!


By jumping ship to Intel....


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Given up? On the contrary, we are revving up to overtake!


Overtake 4th?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


By jumping ship to Intel....










By assimilating Intel and making an Intel/Hayley team.

You'll find I am also captain of the Intel team.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Overtake 4th?


Haven't we dicussed your opinions?









To the corner. _*points*_


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Overtake 4th?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haven't we dicussed your opinions?









To the corner. _*points*_


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


By assimilating Intel and making an Intel/Hayley team.

You'll find I am also captain of the Intel team.










A merger? To bad when that happens, you have to cut some people.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


A merger? To bad when that happens, you have to cut some people.










Not with a zodacâ„¢ merger; now with 100% less layoffs.


----------



## LiLChris

Merging?...Boring


----------



## zodac

But... I used the trademark symbol!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i over these 6702 units
every time i get one i have been deleting the bastard


Pretty sure you need maintain a certain ratio of completed units to qualify for bigadv. If that's true then you've been shooting yourself in the foot...repeatedly.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Pretty sure you need maintain a certain ratio of completed units to qualify for bigadv. If that's true then you've been shooting yourself in the foot...repeatedly.


He speaks truth!


----------



## mitchbowman

im not folding bigadv anymore 
just normal smp units but that 6702 are still crap


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm thinking about taking my rig down, apart, and cleaning it out. It's about that time...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I'm thinking about taking my rig down, apart, and cleaning it out. It's about that time...


NO.
Not till after


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I did that this morning with my farm.







totally worth it


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


NO.
Not till after










But but but, there's dust...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I did that this morning with my farm.







totally worth it


I call BS.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


im not folding bigadv anymore 
just normal smp units but that 6702 are still crap


Applies to *all* bonus point WUs, not just -bigadv.

And we don't condone deleting WUs. While it's not im my power (







) to force you to stop, I will ask you to stop mentioning it here.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


But but but, there's dust...


A little dust won't hurt....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I did that this morning with my farm.







totally worth it


I have been sigged!


----------



## mbudden

Where. Is. Miki?! •̀_●́


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


A little dust won't hurt....










But but but, it's 3 months worth!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have been sigged!










Meh.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Where. Is. Miki?! •̀_●́


Why?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Meh.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I call BS.


how can you call bs on that?! I took everything down and cleaned up the power cables and move things around. I also cleaned my gaming rig and router.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


how can you call bs on that?! I took everything down and cleaned up the power cables and move things around. I also cleaned my gaming rig and router.


You would have taken a points drop and from what I can see, if I looked right, you didn't.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This is getting a little boring now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*












This is a momentous occasion and you will not devalue it with your evil pikachu!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


This is getting a little boring now.


Yea its not fun when Hayley is so behind.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This is a momentous occasion and you will not devalue it with your evil pikachu!


...but I love Pikachu.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea its not fun when Hayley is so behind.










And yet if Hayley takes the lead, you'll still complain. What to do...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And yet if Hayley takes the lead, you'll still complain. What to do...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And yet if Hayley takes the lead, you'll still complain. What to do...










No I won't.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And yet if Hayley takes the lead, you'll still complain. What to do...










Well Team Hayleys needs to get some serious PPD to run with the likes of us and that doesnt include joining forces with Team Intel.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


No I won't.










Next update is gonna be fun then.









Also... why is the thread title unchanged?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


You would have taken a points drop and from what I can see, if I looked right, you didn't.


nope no points drop. It doesn't take very long to clean and move stuff around. I think it only took about 15 minutes. Brand new parts don't need much cleaning lol. I just needed to shift stuff around so I could actually see my 15inch screen.

I've learned my lesson of moving computer parts around while they are still on.

anyways... sorry i didn't video tape it.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Next update is gonna be fun then.









Also... why is the thread title unchanged?


What do you mean by that?...

Cause you will change it again!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


nope no points drop. It doesn't take very long to clean and move stuff around. I think it only took about 15 minutes. Brand new parts don't need much cleaning lol. I just needed to shift stuff around so I could actually see my 15inch screen.

I've learned my lesson of moving computer parts around while they are still on.

anyways... sorry i didn't video tape it.


Nah, don't be sorry. I forgot that your farm 'puters aren't in cases. I take everything out completely, clean the case, and then reinstall while cleaning.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


What do you mean by that?...

Cause you will change it again!










I *don't* mean Hayley will miraculously be 1st. No sir.

And of course I will... but then you'd change it back. Isn't that what we do?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Nah, don't be sorry. I forgot that your farm 'puters aren't in cases. I take everything out completely, clean the case, and then reinstall while cleaning.











not for long!!!!!!! I just found a place that will sell me 1/2in Plexiglas for $279.99 for a 4 foot by 8 foot sheet!









I just need to find a place that sells the long motherboard standoff's. Anybody have any ideas where?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Your four places ahead of me Zodac. I'm coming for you.


----------



## zodac

I'm amazed you're not ahead of me; that 460 alone *should* have beaten all my clients combined.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


not for long!!!!!!! I just found a place that will sell me 1/2in Plexiglas for $279.99 for a 4 foot by 8 foot sheet!









I just need to find a place that sells the long motherboard standoff's. Anybody have any ideas where?


PM CattleRustler.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My electric meter is the main bug bear. Hopefully it will be changed soon, then an i7 setup and maybe my older 775 rigs too. Plus I'm going to add another 460.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And we don't condone deleting WUs. While it's not im my power (







) to force you to stop, I will ask you to stop mentioning it here.


Sorry Z


----------



## mbudden

Banhammer WU deleters!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


PM CattleRustler.


I just found them on ebay. no joke, you can get anything on ebay...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I just found them on ebay. no joke, you can get anything on ebay...


Link?


----------



## mitchbowman

i take that back


----------



## lawrencendlw

Check out This website. They have all sorts of standoffs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


not for long!!!!!!! I just found a place that will sell me 1/2in Plexiglas for $279.99 for a 4 foot by 8 foot sheet!









I just need to find a place that sells the long motherboard standoff's. Anybody have any ideas where?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Link?


linkie


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Why does watching a movie drag my GPU usage down?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Why does watching a movie drag my GPU usage down?


is it HD? you might not have enough CPU power to do both


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Why does watching a movie drag my GPU usage down?


If its HD its rendering on the gpu, I think.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It is HD, its a 1080p Blu-Ray rip.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you don't have a fast enough CPU for both CPU 1080p video and GPU folding.


----------



## mitchbowman

would watching a movie bring down cpu scores ?


----------



## mbudden

If he is using VLC it off loads processing power to the GPU. 
Not that his CPU doesn't have power.


----------



## SniperXX

Ok I submitted a bigadv today. I switched my client over to SMP. Should get atleast one wu in in time.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

the problem is that the HD video requires a lot of CPU power. a dual-core at 2.66 ghz is powerful enough to do that, but for GPU3 client, you're gonna max it out completely.

turn off gpu folding, open your video and task manager and see how much cpu power you use. Then turn that off and start GPU folding. if it's over 50% on each one, You're maxing it out while doing both, hints why your gpu folding is going down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


If he is using VLC it off loads processing power to the GPU. 
Not that his CPU doesn't have power.










true true... I forgot VLC updated to that...


----------



## LiLChris

I think I emphasized the first graph a little too much.


----------



## mitchbowman

http://i.imgur.com/29gFm.png
that makes the gap look so big when its really not


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
http://i.imgur.com/29gFm.png
that makes the gap look so big when its really not



















That was the point, but 500k is actually a good chunk of points to gain.

Actually gotta edit one of them...sec


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
the problem is that the HD video requires a lot of CPU power. a dual-core at 2.66 ghz is powerful enough to do that, but for GPU3 client, you're gonna max it out completely.

turn off gpu folding, open your video and task manager and see how much cpu power you use. Then turn that off and start GPU folding. if it's over 50% on each one, You're maxing it out while doing both, hints why your gpu folding is going down.

true true... I forgot VLC updated to that...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
If he is using VLC it off loads processing power to the GPU.
Not that his CPU doesn't have power.









I'm using Media Player Classic.


----------



## mitchbowman

thanks for doing all the graphs for us Chris








your a Legend


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah thanks Chris. It makes it much more fun when we can look at it on the graph and see just how much we are killing everyone else... All Hail Boxxy... Long live the Queen lol.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I got to make 25K to reach 100K. I might not make it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:

"... the right to make mistakes is not equivalent to the right to be incompetent..."
thread title is approved


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
thread title is approved









Wut?


----------



## omega17

yeah


----------



## LiLChris

Here ya go I fixed this one...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

The colours are mixed up?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


The colours are mixed up?


YEAH! Fix it!


----------



## omega17

I'm gonna give you a 10 for effort...


----------



## LiLChris

Ugh! Someone find me a portable version of Excel.









Its fixed.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ugh! Someone find me a portable version of Excel.









Its fixed.


You left them selected again.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


You left them selected again.










Lies!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Lies!










Bah!


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know what is funny? The misguided Hayley fans have done nothing but talk crap for this whole FFW and then both sides agreed to let the points do the talking. The points have been doing nothing but talking but so have the Hayley fans lol. You'd think that they would shut up when they were getting their asses handed to them lol. But yet the answer is no. So what I gather from this is what we all knew to start with.... Hayley fans are complete and utter idiots lol.


----------



## omega17

there's a crafty ninja in here somewhere, I can smell it


----------



## LiLChris

Zodac is getting closer to making that list. >.<

OP is updated as well...


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know what is funny? The misguided Hayley fans have done nothing but talk crap for this whole FFW and then both sides agreed to let the points do the talking. The points have been doing nothing but talking but so have the Hayley fans lol. You'd think that they would shut up when they were getting their asses handed to them lol. But yet the answer is no. So what I gather from this is what we all knew to start with.... Hayley fans are complete and utter idiots lol.


Bit harsh and a bit ironic considering who you're folding for, but whatever helps you feel better







Cool story


----------



## AuraNova

Okay, so I haven't been around much this whole month, and I don't feel like looking back to older posts.....

Who is Jan Carlzon?


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's not a story at all. It's purely an objective observation. I could care less of who won Because in the end, OCN wins and the recipient of the research completed. But thanks for your brilliant incite in to your opinion of my previous post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Bit harsh and a bit ironic considering who you're folding for, but whatever helps you feel better







Cool story


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


It's not a story at all. It's purely an objective observation. I could care less of who won Because in the end, OCN wins and the recipient of the research completed. But thanks for your brilliant incite in to your opinion of my previous post.


I agree with you about the outcome.

Although if you *could* care less, you probably care an amount. If you *couldn't* care less however, then you already care the minimum amount. That saying always bugs me, I can never work out why Americans fail so hard at it


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well the British have their fair share of things that they fail at horribly.







I should know, my mother was born and raised in England lol.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know what is funny? The misguided Hayley fans have done nothing but talk crap for this whole FFW and then both sides agreed to let the points do the talking. The points have been doing nothing but talking but so have the Hayley fans lol. You'd think that they would shut up when they were getting their asses handed to them lol. But yet the answer is no. So what I gather from this is what we all knew to start with.... Hayley fans are complete and utter idiots lol.


It's all in good fun, guy. I'd be talkin' smack still if Team Boxxy was in 3rd, or 10th or whatever. It's all about clean fun competiton. The smack talk is what makes it fun.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Everyone uses it, not just Americans.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Okay, so I haven't been around much this whole month, and I don't feel like looking back to older posts.....

Who is Jan Carlzon?


Z decided it would be fun to edit my title a few dozen times!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol I know that it is all good fun. Something that you guys need to understand about me is that I am never very serious about anything. I find that it does nothing but cause more unneeded stress.


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah im Australian and still 
and i know Haylay will win one way or another







Z


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Everyone uses it, not just Americans.


I don't, and no-one I know does









Logically, read what I wrote, and tell me how it could possibly be correct to use it how lawrence just did


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


yeah im Australian and still 
and i know Haylay will win one way or another







Z


Your delusional!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilchris*


your delusional!










OHHH am i :d


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Lol I know that it is all good fun. Something that you guys need to understand about me is that I am never very serious about anything. I find that it does nothing but cause more unneeded stress.


Duly noted.







Let the firebombing commence!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Your delusional!











ha, he believes z will rig it.

That's not delusional, it's very rational


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I don't, and no-one I know does









Logically, read what I wrote, and tell me how it could possibly be correct to use it how lawrence just did


This isnt English class.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


ha, he believes z will rig it.

That's not delusional, it's very rational










come on we all know its true


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm keeping track of the scores, so if Z rigs this I'm going to know.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I'm keeping track of the scores, so if Z rigs this I'm going to know.


The 500 graphs and data will make it obvious if its rigged.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

boxxy is silent?! wow... that's amazing.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


boxxy is silent?! wow... that's amazing.


The calm before the storm, baby. THE CALM BEFORE THE STORM!


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's only quiet because the Hayley folks stopped coming over and starting crap lol... I guess the point's finally shut you guys up


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


The calm before the storm, baby. THE CALM BEFORE THE STORM!











Bahahahaha.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


It's only quiet because the Hayley folks stopped coming over and starting crap lol... I guess the point's finally shut you guys up


----------



## LiLChris

I started watching Darker Than Black, been holding it off for a while so figured now is the best time of any.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know what is funny? The misguided Hayley fans have done nothing but talk crap for this whole FFW and then both sides agreed to let the points do the talking. The points have been doing nothing but talking but so have the Hayley fans lol. You'd think that they would shut up when they were getting their asses handed to them lol. But yet the answer is no. So what I gather from this is what we all knew to start with.... Hayley fans are complete and utter idiots lol.


Whoa... I know somebody didn't just try to tell me to shut up there...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AuraNova*


Who is Jan Carlzon?


Was CEO of SAS in the '80s and first part of the '90s.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Z decided it would be fun to edit my title a few dozen times!










And it was.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


ha, he believes z will rig it.

That's not delusional, it's very rational










Almost guarenteed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I'm keeping track of the scores, so if Z rigs this I'm going to know.


Everyone's gonna know. I'll still do it though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


The 500 graphs and data will make it obvious if its rigged.










Bah, I'm captain of like 7 of the 15 teams. Pretty likely there's gonna be some underhanded tactics.

Except in my case they're sort of 'overhanded' tactics.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


It's only quiet because the Hayley folks stopped coming over and starting crap lol... I guess the point's finally shut you guys up











It's only quiet because I was sorting some stuff out. Noise shall now commence until I leave again.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well then hurry up and leave already


----------



## LiLChris

We both come in at the same time, you can have your fun going to watch the next episode.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well then hurry up and leave already










Make me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


We both come in at the same time, you can have your fun going to watch the next episode.










Enjoy... I'm gonna go find someone to annoy.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's only quiet because I was sorting some stuff out. Noise shall now commence until I leave again.


bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## zodac

You Tube


----------



## AMD SLI guru

^this

if only we could make that play when you open the boxxy thread


----------



## Drogue

Zodac, you're awesome. I love the sound of horns blaring in my ears


----------



## mbudden

-_____________-
i wanted to shoot myself during all the games.


----------



## zodac

What did you call me?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What did you call me?










I think he called you an 3-asterisks hole.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What did you call me?










I said, "Zodac, you're awesome. I love the sound of horns blaring in my ears."


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I said, "Zodac, you're awesome. I love the sound of horns blaring in my ears."











Cough... sucking up Cough....


----------



## zodac

Not sucking up; I don't like people insulting me. I'dda had to report him.


----------



## Drogue

Sorry Z. I went too far with that one.

I'm not sucking up. This is a public apology.


----------



## LiLChris

I finish the 2nd episode come back and your apologizing to Z. 
Wonder what happened here...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I finish the 2nd episode come back and your apologizing to Z. 
Wonder what happened here...


Awful, horrific things.

He said Hayley is a bad singer.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I finish the 2nd episode come back and your apologizing to Z. 
Wonder what happened here...


I simply told him that I love the sound of horns blaring in my ears.

And that Hayley is a bad singer.

And she looks like a guy.

And his PPD is horrible.

Yeah.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Awful, horrific things.

He said Hayley is a bad singer.


I don't see the problem here.









Gonna watch the 3 episode be back in 20.


----------



## mitchbowman

even worse 
he said boxxy had the voice of an angel


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I don't see the problem here.










We're not friends anymore.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


even worse 
he said boxxy had the voice of an angel































Only when she says certain things....

Beatles beatles.

Ba ba ba baaaaah.

TROLL TROLL.


----------



## Dilyn

I really don't like the amount of power Zodac has.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I really don't like the amount of power Zodac has.


I know; I haxed my way into your usertitle.

And sig.

And heart.


----------



## mitchbowman

i do


----------



## Dilyn

No, I did that willing.


----------



## mitchbowman

i think he has *JUST* enough power


----------



## zodac

I think I don't have enough power if people still don't know I'm a girl.


----------



## mitchbowman

sorry Z 
forget i did


----------



## Drogue

Z must be a girl then, I'm convinced.

That's two "sorry's" she's gotten in 20 minutes.

Good at manipulation, making people feel bad. Must be female.


----------



## zodac

3 apologies; got one from someone else in a PM too.


----------



## Dilyn

If Z were a girl, his posts would be much longer.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


If Z were a girl, his posts would be much longer.












Excellent point!

I am now confused again.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're not friends anymore.










Good riddance!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think I don't have enough power if people still don't know I'm a girl.










You are not a girl, your an *it*. 
Haven't we gone though this already?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Z must be a girl then, I'm convinced.

That's two "sorry's" she's gotten in 20 minutes.

Good at manipulation, making people feel bad. Must be female.


----------



## ramenbuoy

how come my hfm user name says harlam357?

HAVE I BEEN FOLDING FOR SOMEONE ELSE?!?!?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


how come my hfm user name says harlam357?

HAVE I BEEN FOLDING FOR SOMEONE ELSE?!?!?


ROFL!









No, you are folding under your name. That is just the default username in HFM until you tell it otherwise and point it to the correct EOC page (Your EOC user number located in the address bar when you are viewing your EOC stats.)

As long as you have the right name in the [email protected] clients themselves, you are fine.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


ROFL!










is this what it means!??!??

cuz it says im still getting points but when I click HFM EOC score it shows me harlam357!?!?

Extreme overclocking user id 136552
stanford user id harlam357
stanford team id 32

***?


----------



## LiLChris

HFM - Edit - Prefrences - Web Settings

Change that information to this.

*535001
LOLIHAETFIRE
37726*


----------



## mitchbowman

it depends where in HFM that is says that 
but you could be folding under the wrong name


----------



## ramenbuoy

Thanks chris, but who would do such a cruel thing? was I not getting any points or something?


----------



## mitchbowman

no if that fixed it 
your fine it was just information you never filled in when you setup HFM


----------



## LiLChris

Thats HFM default *monitoring* settings, your folding clients are contributing to your name.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You were getting points. HFM.Net has nothing to do with how many PPD you make. It only tells you how many you are in fact making so if you had the info put in there wrong then all it was doing was telling you wrong information. Your points are under the name that you setup the clients to fold under.


----------



## ramenbuoy

ok I guess I'll have to check through the other stuff. I let mbudden set up my stuff via remote thing or w/e and im pretty sure he did it right.


----------



## mitchbowman

you will be all good then


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Dont worry man, it confused me when my client spazed out.


----------



## Mikezilla

Zodac, I wub yew, and Boxxy, and _even_ Hayley.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BzCkEFWLdk











I lol'd....hard.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*









ok I guess I'll have to check through the other stuff. I let mbudden set up my stuff via remote thing or w/e and im pretty sure he did it right.


No I set it up right.
That's just the default ish in there.
Totally forgot about it.

You've been folding under your name. Don't worry. Check out the stats thread. It will mention that you'Ve been folding.
I think you've done like 15K last I looked.

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you. Had to get a replacement phone.


----------



## terence52

dropping my 6071 soon. and really need a new fc soon zzzzz


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I know what gender zodac is!









Aqualoon told me before she mysteriously disappeared... *eyes Zodac*

I won't tell anyone because I don't like the trunks of cars and shallow graves ._.


----------



## mbudden

What is with these P1011X WU's.
Seriously. I want to blow their heads off.
494pt's. I usually get 6.3K. I'm currently getting 4.2k.
FFS.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

we'd be a few thousand points ahead but my secondary computer decided that the gt220 i installed wasnt good enough to let windows start, seriously, windows gets stuck at the splash screen, won't go anywhere, and i even reinstalled ._.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
Zodac, I wub yew, and Boxxy, and _even_ Hayley.

Thats not allowed!








No one can love that *thing* named Zodac.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
we'd be a few thousand points ahead but my secondary computer decided that the gt220 i installed wasnt good enough to let windows start, seriously, windows gets stuck at the splash screen, won't go anywhere, and i even reinstalled ._.

No worries, Hayley is getting destroyed.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
I know what gender zodac is!









Aqualoon told me before she mysteriously disappeared... *eyes Zodac*

I won't tell anyone because I don't like the trunks of cars and shallow graves ._.

I know what gender Z is too. And, I'm not telling cause...well...that is between me and Z.









As for being scared...I don't have to be scared. If I get really scared, I disappear and...well...I guess some of you would miss me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
What is with these P1011X WU's.
Seriously. I want to blow their heads off.
494pt's. I usually get 6.3K. I'm currently getting 4.2k.
FFS.









Yeah, they are blah.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thats not allowed!








No one can love that *thing* named Zodac.

Hm. Really?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

ubuntu is installed on the other computer now

but i have no idea how to make gpu2 work ._.


----------



## Blade Rage

Just change Obama to markt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMzAIE6UpYs


----------



## omega17

Have I just noticed a large hole in the swear filter??


----------



## mitchbowman

what ?


----------



## Miki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Did that like 40 mins ago.









>___>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
I know what gender zodac is!









Aqualoon told me before she mysteriously disappeared... *eyes Zodac*

I won't tell anyone because I don't like the trunks of cars and shallow graves ._.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I know what gender Z is too. And, I'm not telling cause...well...that is between me and Z.









As for being scared...I don't have to be scared. If I get really scared, I disappear and...well...I guess some of you would miss me.









Erm, everyone already knows she's a girl. o___O

You better not vanish! I'll get angryface and then find you and hammer you! >___<

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thats not allowed!








No one can love that *thing* named Zodac.

No worries, Hayley is getting destroyed.









How dare you! >_<

I love zodac!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
what ?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11315667


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yay, Boxxy FTW!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you know i just realized something. This boxxy team could have been named a whole lot worse. They could have been the Lady Gaga supports.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
you know i just realized something. This boxxy team could have been named a whole lot worse. They could have been the Lady Gaga supports.

I'm not sure which one wins. Boxxy is definitely more annoying than Lady Gaga and her penis, and that's saying something


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I'm not sure which one wins. Boxxy is definitely more annoying than Lady Gaga and her penis, and that's saying something









yeah but you don't have kids dressing up as Boxxy for halloween like you do lady gaga


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
yeah but you don't have kids dressing up as Boxxy for halloween like you do lady gaga

You have kids dressing up like Boxxy *every day of the year* because they hate their lives


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
You have kids dressing up like Boxxy *every day of the year* because they hate their lives









Qft, lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Anyone know what a P11261 is? Its got a 912 credit but its also got a TPF of 28 minutes.


----------



## lawrencendlw

a TPF of 28 min but how high is your shader clock?

I got 80,776 points overnight so hopefully that helps out a little. I know it brought me from 14th place within boxxy to 8th and from 88th overall to 40th


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

1652mhz.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't know because I had a TPF of 43 seconds which yielded a PPD of 18,325. Try to shut your computer down and restart. 28 minutes per frame is insane. How many PPD does that say?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

468 or something like that. Its happened once before though. I tried deleting the work folder which fixed it the last time but its not working this time around.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Anyone know what a P11261 is? Its got a 912 credit but its also got a TPF of 28 minutes.

i have that unit. i have a TPF of 55 seconds


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This is what the viewer said. I dont the normally have the viewer open but this is really odd.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
you know i just realized something. This boxxy team could have been named a whole lot worse. They could have been the Lady Gaga supports.

You sigged me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


If Z were a girl, his posts would be much longer.


If Z wasn't a girl, you'd probably be dead now.

How'd you like that?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


I won't tell anyone because I don't like the trunks of cars and shallow graves ._.


Neither does Aqua.











Miki;11318396How dare you! >_<
I love zodac! [IMG alt="" said:


> https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/teaching.gif[/IMG]


See Miki's Banhammer? That's half the size of the one he uses for people who upset me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You sigged me










Only because it relates to me though; I'm claiming it.


----------



## LiLChris

Hey everyone!








Glad to see Hayley still getting destroyed!


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## zodac

I'm 27th now; wonder if I'll make it by tomorrow night.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You sigged me









it was / is awesome


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm 27th now; wonder if I'll make it by tomorrow night.










I was wondering that too.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


HFM already can create a website. That+dropbox and you have a free webpage.

HFM+Dropbox=Free webpage with long, hard to remember url
HFM+Dropbox+DynDns Free=Free webpage with easy to remember url
HRM+Dropbox+DynDns+Money=Webpage with whatever URL you want.

HFM also creates a mobile version so I can even check my farm status from my 3 yr old phone.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Am I the only one that doesn't use Dropbox? lol
Wish someone would make a guide for that, I would possibly use it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


How'd you do that?


Just made a guide for this:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...fm-dyndns.html


----------



## jck

I noticed I'm 12th in the World right now in this...

For someone with a lot of gimp AMD CPUs and some overheating 465s...I am doing pretty good.


----------



## mbudden

I commented.


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I noticed I'm 12th in the World right now in this...

For someone with a lot of gimp AMD CPUs and some overheating 465s...I am doing pretty good.










Yeey for jck, You're actually head to head with Bastiaan in the FFW right now!


----------



## jck

Yeah, I have a lot of old/substandard hardware. I mean, my newest stuff is 1 i7 and 2 465s...that's 45k-60k PPD. The rest is x4 and older GPUs pretty much.

If I had a real farm, I'd do a lot better. So if the next FFW is after I get another i7 or the opteron multi-CPU server online...I will fair much better


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


This is what the viewer said. I dont the normally have the viewer open but this is really odd.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Anyone got any input on this?


----------



## zodac

What's wrong with it?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What's wrong with it?










its a GPU unit thats taking 2 days to complete

Did you buy that editors badge














??


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Massive WU. TPF is about 30 minutes.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


its a GPU unit thats taking 2 days to complete

*Did you buy that editors badge














* ??


HAHAHAHA I couldn't stop laughing at this lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


its a GPU unit thats taking 2 days to complete

Did you buy that editors badge














??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Massive WU. TPF is about 30 minutes.


Being an Editor (







), I am aware of most WUs. There are currently 2 large GPU3 WUs in circulation; P6800 and P6811; 1298pts and 7202pts respectively.

Large TPFs are to be expected. This has been discussed, in a large-ish thread already

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


HAHAHAHA I couldn't stop laughing at this lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


its a GPU unit thats taking 2 days to complete

Did you buy that editors badge














??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Massive WU. TPF is about 30 minutes.


As _Editor_, I know my WUs.









There are currently 2 large WUs for GPU3 in circulation; P6800 (1298pts) and P6811 (7202pts). Both would have large TPFs.


----------



## LiLChris

As an editor you fail at posting, but you will just delete them.


----------



## zodac

Why are they different? I didn't quote lawrence.


----------



## omega17

I'z jus' playin' wit' cha Z









I thought I saw somewhere that Captain had said it was a 6xx pointer but I guess I'm wrong


----------



## Klue22

Comon boxxy, intel is now leading! 
We need 150% for these last 18hrs.
We can do it!


----------



## zodac

I heard Intel are going at 250%. Might wanna up it a bit, Boxxy.


----------



## Klue22

The only way intel is at 250% is because all you hayley fans switched your clients.


----------



## zodac

Ha, check my PPD; only been going up lately. Explain.


----------



## Drogue

I got 60k droppin' at 6am EST. Then I'm spent. Selling my 920 and getting a 950 so I'll be offline for a day or 3.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, check my PPD; only been going up lately. Explain.


Your an editor.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


*You're *an editor.


Fixed.









And that explains nothing. It's like me saying you are *not* Editors.


----------



## Klue22

*You're* just trying to get under my skin now...


----------



## zodac

*You* picked a fight with the wrong Staff member.


----------



## Klue22

Hey you started it!
I was just trying to encourage my team.


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh... you claimed I made a grammatical error.

Everyone noes I doesn't do that.


----------



## Klue22

Lol,
That was a different thread though.


----------



## zodac

Oh, you're serious?

Well, for future reference, you could talk to me in OT somewhere, and I won't forget.









Lol, just ask Chris how this team came into being.


----------



## mitchbowman

ohhhhhhhh..
Zodac, my hero


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


The only way intel is at 250% is because all you hayley fans switched your clients.


I really hope thats not true...but they went from neck and neck to -700k.








Oh well I am just happy Hayley is loosing!

And Z if you would have had 12k more points you would have been 25. Sorry!









Here are the graphs.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Oh, you're serious?

Well, for future reference, you could talk to me in OT somewhere, and I won't forget.









Lol, just ask Chris how this team came into being.










I am so confused...








But yes I purposely corrected your grammer in order to provoke a mini flame war between us








So in a way, I manipulated you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I am so confused...








But yes I purposely corrected your grammer in order to provoke a mini flame war between us








So in a way, I manipulated you.










To what end? Seems all that came of it was you making a fool of yourself.

From now on, get out when you can. Don't dig any deeper.


----------



## Klue22

I didn't make a fool of myself. *You* were the one that had bad grammer. Also this is the boxxy thread. I have friends here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I didn't make a fool of myself. *You* were the one that had bad grammer. Also this is the boxxy thread. I have friends here.










I have proved that my grammar was fine. You fled before that point though.

Also, this is the Folding section. You can keep your friends; I have _power_ here.


----------



## Klue22

I did not flee. I simply felt that your silly, childish argument was not worth responding to.


----------



## zodac

You mean the winning argument? The one that used logic *and* a bear falling out of a tree to prove the point?

Can't see how you found that childish to be honest.


----------



## Klue22

The vain attempt at which you try to hold onto your false logic is amusing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


The vain attempt at which you try to hold onto your false logic is amusing.


Doesn't seem like a vain attempt; you were mistaken when you called me out. My grammar was fine.

Also, you spelt grammar incorrectly 2 or 3 times after that. Fail.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Doesn't seem like a vain attempt; you were mistaken when you called me out. My grammar was fine.

Also, you spelt grammar incorrectly 2 or 3 times after that. Fail.


Well since we're now talking about spelling as well as grammar I thought I'd point out that "spelt" is not a word.








And if we really want to split hairs you should know that when enumerating numbers below ten they should always be spelled out. Your comment "Fail." is also a fragment and is not proper grammar in and of itself.








My logic are sound.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you two need a room


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Well since we're now talking about spelling as well as grammar I thought I'd point out that "spelt" is not a word.








And if we really want to split hairs you should know that when enumerating numbers below ten they should always be spelled out. Your comment "Fail." is also a fragment and is not proper grammar in and of itself.








My logic are sound.










Spelt is a perfectly acceptable word using the Queen's English. You Americans might feel the need to simplify everything, but some of us can handle the full language.

Also, "Fail" was not a sentence or even a phrase; it was a statement. The rest is purposfully ambiguous. It might mean "You fail" or "I fail", or even, "Sir, your attempts at defeating me have clearly not gone according to your plan. Therefore, you "fail"."

Take your pick.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you two need a room










I call dibs on being cameraman!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I call dibs on being cameraman!!!!










Pretty sure if you filmed a murder, you're either in collusion with the murderer, which means you'd be an accessory.

Or are planning to turn me in, meaning I would kill you too.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Pretty sure if you filmed a murder, you're either in collusion with the murderer, which means you'd be an accessory.

Or are planning to turn me in, meaning I would kill you too.


Oh, I thought there was going to be good lovin' going on in the room. That's what I wanted to see.....


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


you should know that when enumerating numbers below ten they should always be spelled out


Below twenty kthxbai.

(because numbers one through twenty do not have hyphens)


----------



## zodac

What posts have you been reading?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What posts have you been reading?










That's GENERALLY what two people do when they "get a room"







. At least in my experience...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


That's GENERALLY what two people do when they "get a room"







. At least in my experience...


You've not been 'round these parts in a while, have you?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*


(because numbers one through twenty do not have hyphens)


30 has no hyphen.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you two need a room











Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I call dibs on being cameraman!!!!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Oh, I thought there was going to be good lovin' going on in the room. That's what I wanted to see.....


Excuse me? I find this to be highly inappropriate behavior for OCN. Even more proof of how bad zodac is at managing the folding section.
I still







though.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Excuse me? I find this to be highly inappropriate behavior for OCN. Even more proof of how bad zodac is at managing the folding section.
I still







though.


Where have have YOU been? Whenever things go off topic....I'm one of the first to make things inappropriate







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Excuse me? I find this to be highly inappropriate behavior for OCN. Even more proof of how bad zodac is at managing the folding section.
I still







though.


I'm here to manage the points; Mort worries about what people are posting.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Where have have YOU been? Whenever things go off topic....I'm one of the first to make things inappropriate







.


Lol I actually think AMD sli guru beat you to it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I lost about 6 hours folding time.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I lost about 6 hours folding time.

I really don't know what is wrong with your client.








Hopefully you will get it resolved soon.

I will be back in a bit, going to "borrow" my friends extra HDD so I can put windows XP on it for some benchmarks I am doing tomorrow.









I want more points >.<


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Ramenbuoy its your fault I spent 20mins watching videos on youtube of random crap. >.<
I rarely watch anything on youtube but when I was that anime singer with an audience I was like









wuuuuuuutttt how is it my fault


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Why is this Â£50 more than this.


----------



## LiLChris

Just a quick look one is Dual Channel, the other is Triple Channel.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Why is this Â£50 more than this.

the lack of 2 ram slots. along with diff num of power phrase, as well as the cooling
and the extreme can do a 3 way sli or cf
the ud3r cant. anyway. there is an updated version of the ud3r with 6 slots


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Just a quick look one is Dual Channel, the other is Triple Channel.

Both say Dual/3 channel memory architecture.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
the lack of 2 ram slots. along with diff num of power phrase, as well as the cooling
and the extreme can do a 3 way sli or cf
the ud3r cant. anyway. there is an updated version of the ud3r with 6 slots

So, is the Extreme the better buy?


----------



## dlee7283

If u have ADHD I encourage u to indulge into this video


You Tube


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
So, is the Extreme the better buy?

ahem.. if possible get this
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=3449#ov


----------



## mbudden

We need to give it all we got.
This is depressing.

My engines are on full blast


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


We need to give it all we got.
This is depressing.

My engines are on full blast










same. should be able to complete one more smp wu. hopefully.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I went to fire up the 260 GTX to fold with my 480 and it screwed it all to hell (My points, not the hardware). I started it up and it took my cards TPF from 43 seconds on a P11223 WU (912 point WU) to well over a minute and a half. I don't know if I'm putting the wrong flags or if I'm missing a flag on one of them or something but I would like to know what's up. Going from 18.5k PPD to 8K PPD from my 480 just from starting up my 260 just doesn't seem right. Can anyone shed some light on this for me please?


----------



## Klue22

Machine IDs set correctly? Also did you try elevating the priority of your 480?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes I tried both of those. My 480 is set as machine 2 and my 260 is machine 3. I then started only my 480 and elevated the priority and then I started my 260 and still that didn't help at all. Which flags should I have for my 480 and then which flags should I have for my 260? This is what I have now...

*My eVGA GTX 480 SC flags:* ""C:\\Users\\Nathan D Lawrence\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\" -local -gpu 0"
*My MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC Flags:*""C:\\Users\\Nathan D Lawrence\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\" -local -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80"


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yes I tried both of those. My 480 is set as machine 2 and my 260 is machine 3. I then started only my 480 and elevated the priority and then I started my 260 and still that didn't help at all. Which flags should I have for my 480 and then which flags should I have for my 260? This is what I have now...

*My eVGA GTX 480 SC flags:* ""C:\\Users\\Nathan D Lawrence\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\" -local -gpu 0"
*My MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr OC Flags:*""C:\\Users\\Nathan D Lawrence\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\" -local -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80"

Are you using the force flag because you don't have a monitor or dummy plug? As for the -local flag I myself have never used it. I just have individual directories for each of my folding clients.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have the individual directories too but I do not have a second monitor for my second card and I don't have a dummy plug right now ( I could make one but I am far too lazy to look for my adapters at this point in time)


----------



## LiLChris

Are you using GPU2 for your 260?


----------



## Klue22

So what does the -local flag do then?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
So what does the -local flag do then?

Basically all your files will be in that folder, instead of having half of it here - C:\\Users\\*USER*\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Basically all your files will be in that folder, instead of having half of it here - C:\\Users\\*USER*\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]

Oh nice, that will definitely be nice to know in the future.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I cannot use a GPU2 Client on my 260 and a GPU3 Client for my 480 as they are in the same computer. I tried to download and install the GPU2 client for the 260 but it said that I already had a newer client installed and couldn't do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Are you using GPU2 for your 260?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I cannot use a GPU2 Client on my 260 and a GPU3 Client for my 480 as they are in the same computer. I tried to download and install the GPU2 client for the 260 but it said that I already had a newer client installed and couldn't do it.

You have it backwards, you can't use GPU3 with Fermi & non Fermi cards, unless what ever issue was causing it has been fixed.

If you want both of them system try you have to install GPU2 then GPU3.
Easier way just download GPU2 console client and extract it.

GPU2 Console Client (direct download)


----------



## mitchbowman

how much time is left ?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
how much time is left ?

7-9 hours, I really don't remember what time Z was ending it.
In 7 hours it will be the same time it started.


----------



## mitchbowman

thats all good then
i have 4 hours left on my last 6701


----------



## lawrencendlw

So then if I download and setup the console client then I can run it basically like I run my SMP client correct? Are there any particular flags that I need to have for it (I.E. GPU1 or local or the whole -forcegpu nvidia_g80 one?) I tried all of those and got a error so ran normal and it seems to be going fine. Thanks for the tip Chris... Rep + man. See there is a reason that you make no money for this and we don't either.... wait a sec that didn't come out right...






























Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You have it backwards, you can't use GPU3 with Fermi & non Fermi cards, unless what ever issue was causing it has been fixed.

If you want both of them system try you have to install GPU2 then GPU3.
Easier way just download GPU2 console client and extract it.

GPU2 Console Client (direct download)


----------



## LiLChris

Add a shortcut and add *-gpu 1* flag in case it conflicts with your first GPU.
Surprised its not messing up with your other client without that flag.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's messing itself up. Here I will add the code below...

Code:



Code:


 *------------------------------*
[10:40:56] [email protected] GPU Core
[10:40:56] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[10:40:56] 
[10:40:56] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[10:40:56] Build host: amoeba
[10:40:56] Board Type: Nvidia
[10:40:56] Core      : 
[10:40:56] Preparing to commence simulation
[10:40:56] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[10:41:06] - Looking at optimizations...
[10:41:06] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[10:41:06] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[10:41:06] - Expanded 62962 -> 336952 (decompressed 535.1 percent)
[10:41:06] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=62962 data_size=336952, decompressed_data_size=336952 diff=0
[10:41:06] - Digital signature verified
[10:41:06] 
[10:41:06] Project: 10514 (Run 0, Clone 250, Gen 144)
[10:41:06] 
[10:41:06] Entering M.D.
[10:41:12] Tpr hash work/wudata_02.tpr:  960601001 10098220 2626479478 2964813036 3152891908
[10:41:12] 
[10:41:12] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[10:41:12] 
[10:41:14] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[10:41:14] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[10:41:19] 
[10:41:19] + Processing work unit
[10:41:19] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[10:41:19] Core found.
[10:41:19] Working on queue slot 02 [November 15 10:41:19 UTC]
[10:41:19] + Working ...
[10:41:19] 
[10:41:19] *------------------------------*
[10:41:19] [email protected] GPU Core
[10:41:19] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[10:41:19] 
[10:41:19] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[10:41:19] Build host: amoeba
[10:41:19] Board Type: Nvidia
[10:41:19] Core      : 
[10:41:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[10:41:19] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[10:41:29] - Looking at optimizations...
[10:41:29] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[10:41:29] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[10:41:29] - Expanded 62962 -> 336952 (decompressed 535.1 percent)
[10:41:29] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=62962 data_size=336952, decompressed_data_size=336952 diff=0
[10:41:29] - Digital signature verified
[10:41:29] 
[10:41:29] Project: 10514 (Run 0, Clone 250, Gen 144)
[10:41:29] 
[10:41:29] Entering M.D.
[10:41:35] Tpr hash work/wudata_02.tpr:  960601001 10098220 2626479478 2964813036 3152891908
[10:41:35] 
[10:41:35] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[10:41:35] 
[10:41:38] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[10:41:38] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[10:41:43] 
[10:41:43] + Processing work unit
[10:41:43] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[10:41:43] Core found.
[10:41:43] Working on queue slot 02 [November 15 10:41:43 UTC]
[10:41:43] + Working ...
[10:41:43] 
[10:41:43] *------------------------------*
[10:41:43] [email protected] GPU Core
[10:41:43] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[10:41:43] 
[10:41:43] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[10:41:43] Build host: amoeba
[10:41:43] Board Type: Nvidia
[10:41:43] Core      : 
[10:41:43] Preparing to commence simulation
[10:41:43] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[10:41:52] - Looking at optimizations...
[10:41:52] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[10:41:52] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[10:41:52] - Expanded 62962 -> 336952 (decompressed 535.1 percent)
[10:41:52] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=62962 data_size=336952, decompressed_data_size=336952 diff=0
[10:41:52] - Digital signature verified
[10:41:52] 
[10:41:52] Project: 10514 (Run 0, Clone 250, Gen 144)
[10:41:52] 
[10:41:52] Entering M.D.
[10:41:58] Tpr hash work/wudata_02.tpr:  960601001 10098220 2626479478 2964813036 3152891908
[10:41:58] 
[10:41:58] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[10:41:58] 
[10:42:01] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[10:42:01] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[10:42:01] - Attempting to download new core...
[10:42:01] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[10:42:02] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[10:42:02] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[10:42:02] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[10:42:02] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[10:42:02] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[10:42:03] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[10:42:04] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[10:42:05] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[10:42:05] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[10:42:05] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[10:42:05] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[10:42:05] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[10:42:06] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[10:42:06] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[10:42:06] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[10:42:06] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[10:42:06] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[10:42:07] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[10:42:08] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[10:42:09] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[10:42:10] + 624640 bytes downloaded

Ok so I added the -gpu 1 flag to my shortcut and it came back with an error (At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver (I am running 260.63 right now). You may wish to consider running our standard client, which you can download at folding.stanford.edu....

So I am at a loss now. I would love to have both cards folding but I'm stumped. Anyone got an idea?


----------



## LiLChris

It shouldn't be the drivers, I am running 260.99 from the official site.









Add *-forcegpu nvidia_g80* that should fix that.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah. What client did you exactly link me? The latest GPU2 client? Think that you could maybe come check out my desktop for me and see if you can figure it out? If so let me know what program I need to download.


----------



## LiLChris

Yea thats the latest one, did you add the force flag?
*-gpu 1* & *-forcegpu nvidia_g80* should take care of any of those errors.

If the console client doesn't work (rare but happens) you can go uninstall the GPU3 client, then install GPU2 system tray client, then reinstall GPU3.
A hassle but that should be your very last resort, do this when you finish your current work unit so you don't loose it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ok I added the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 so let me see if that fixed it and if it did then how much PPD I will gain (or lose lol) from having it run. I'll let you know. Thanks again for the help...

Ok I am at 3% now so it seems to be working. I am seeing this as my PPD from my clients...

SMP (Running a 6701 so not my best work lol): 9296.6 PPD
GPU2 (Running a P10514 (587 point WU): 8314.2 PPD
GPU3 Client (Running a P10943 (925 Point WU): 17760 PPD

Total: 35,370.8 PPD (Once I get a -bigadv WU in there, I should have well over 60k PPD so thanks again chris... I just wish that I had all of this going at the start of the FFW. I'll be ready for sure next FFW lol Go Boxxy)

Is there a console client for GPU3 also and if so is it better (Yeild more PPD) than the system tray client? I rather prefer the console clients.


----------



## LiLChris

I dunno my 9800gtx+ makes virtually no difference to my 930 PPD.
Don't think a 260 is that big of a jump to see it hurt your PPD.

Only architecture to screw around with CPU PPD is Fermi based work units.
Except the 6800 & 6811, those are very GPU dependent, they are trying to move away from utilizing the CPU.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah it's my eVGA GTX 480 SC that is screwing with my PPD on my 930 plus the fact that it is a 6701 WU which just all around suck (They really need to bump the amount of points that they are worth by more than double to make up for the loss that you incur by folding them). I didn't see a drop on my SMP when I added the 260. I am however folding both of my cards at very high overclocks considering that they are both with the stock coolers still. My GTX 480 is at: 880 Core/1760 Shader/1950 Memory and that is with the high flow back plate but I left the stock TIM on it and the stock High flow bracket because I think my kids took it and hid it from me lol. My MSI 260 GTX is at: 650 Core/ 1475 Shader/ 1050 Memory (I did however have a buddy tweak my BIOS on it so I now have tighter timings on my memory and It allowed for a little more voltage than I have stock, on the MSI 260 GTX Twin Frozr I mean but it does have one mean cooler on it. I would buy the GTX 480 Twin Frozr if it had a lifetime warranty like the eVGA ones do.)


----------



## LiLChris

You got a non 494!









My GPU2 client has gotten nothing but those dam units for 3 weeks, I even checked the log myself...
Maybe I should switch back to console client. >.<

Sadly this card I got back sucks at overclocking, I tried a quick crazy OC benchmark last night while it was cold and it didn't get the performance my old one did.








I may have to bump the northbridge last time I had it a bit higher, need this FFW to finish so I can do some actual testing on my new card!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You got a non 494!









My GPU2 client has gotten nothing but those dam units for 3 weeks, I even checked the log myself...
Maybe I should switch back to console client. >.<

Sadly this card I got back sucks at overclocking, I tried a quick crazy OC benchmark last night while it was cold and it didn't get the performance my old one did.








I may have to bump the northbridge last time I had it a bit higher, need this FFW to finish so I can do some actual testing on my new card!

.... I've had maybe 30 494's
It's seriously starting to tick me off.
Is that the only WU available? Seriously?! UGH!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Apparently not lol. So is thins shindig over yet or what? Did we win or what? I'd really like to see the last 3 updates lol. Did the surge of -bigadv finally end for Intel? Did Boxxy get a surge of them at the end? Stay tuned to find out whoa hahahahaha (sorry it's the spooky laugh that usually makes them wanna find out lol)


----------



## jck

I think Team Boxxy got a ton of 2684s...cause, we didn't post that many big point surges...

My bigadv finishes in like 12-14 more hours. Had it been a 2686 it'd have been much closer.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Apparently not lol. So is thins shindig over yet or what? Did we win or what? I'd really like to see the last 3 updates lol. Did the surge of -bigadv finally end for Intel? Did Boxxy get a surge of them at the end? Stay tuned to find out whoa hahahahaha (sorry it's the spooky laugh that usually makes them wanna find out lol)

It's not over yet.
It's not 6PM GMT yet.
Zodac said she won't be back till 7PM GMT.
We have 2 more hours of folding.
Only 4PM GMT.


----------



## Drogue

Farewell, guys. I hope we win. I won't be here for the last update.









Time to dis-assemble my PC and get this processor off in the mail. I'll be back in a few days with my shiny new 950. Givin' my PC a good douching as well.


----------



## mbudden

Wait one more hour!


----------



## Drogue

I have nothing more to turn in. I just dropped a 60k bigadv a few hours ago, so I hope it helps.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I have nothing more to turn in. I just dropped a 60k bigadv a few hours ago, so I hope it helps.









oh... haha.
my GPU is steaming away.
Hopefully it gets one more update before the end.
CPU has like 6 hours lol


----------



## SniperXX

So we have an hour left?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
So we have an hour left?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

30 mins left.
~1:15 till zodac gets on and updates stats.


----------



## Fantasysage

Well, I turned in all I can. Can't fold during the day so I hope we win!


----------



## bakageta

I've got one more WU on my 460 that'll make it in time, but just barely... The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


I've got one more WU on my 460 that'll make it in time, but just barely... The anticipation is killing me.


Is my clock wrong, or did it finish 48 minutes ago








?


----------



## bakageta

It might have... If so, oh well. I thought it finished in about 10 minutes.

(edit)
Google says it's 5:52pm GMT, was fairly sure it ended at 6pm, with the last update at 7. I thought I might have been off with daylight savings time, but looks like I'll still get that last unit in.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Is my clock wrong, or did it finish 48 minutes ago







?

Clock is wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bakageta* 
It might have... If so, oh well. I thought it finished in about 10 minutes.

(edit)
Google says it's 5:52pm GMT, was fairly sure it ended at 6pm, with the last update at 7. I thought I might have been off with daylight savings time, but looks like I'll still get that last unit in.

UGH!
6 more mins till my GPU WU finished that isn't a 464Pt-er.
Hopefully Zodac gets in after 7. So it counts.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Clock is wrong.

UGH!
6 more mins till my GPU WU finished that isn't a 464Pt-er.
Hopefully Zodac gets in after 7. So it counts.









Try again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z*
When?
One week, from the 8th-15th of November. The event starts at 12pm EST/*5pm GMT.
*


----------



## jck

I think they delayed it or extended it or something.

I can't remember. And, I am to the point of not caring anymore. I am tired of stressing over things. I need a vacation.


----------



## RiverOfIce

Just remember who really wins out of this folding contest. With a deeper understanding of how proteins works, doctors can save lives.

But it was a really good race all the way to the end, regardless of who wins, thank you for helping bring the light of science into the vast darkness of the unknown.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*


Just remember who really wins out of this folding contest. With a deeper understanding of how proteins works, doctors can save lives.

But it was a really good race all the way to the end, regardless of who wins, thank you for helping bring the light of science into the vast darkness of the unknown.


I thought this post was a bit too sensible to be in the Boxxy thread...

...then I noticed your sig


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I thought this post was a bit too sensible to be in the Boxxy thread...

...then I noticed your sig


----------



## tismon

Wow guys, you did amazing and made us sweat until the very end. Thanks for giving us a goal to shoot higher for.

From what I can tell, both of us made a lot of adjustments throughout the war and I think that we both can go even farther next time.

Until then, Intel FTW


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

So, did we win?


----------



## bakageta

No...







Intel beat us by 115k.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

On the upside we gave Hayley a thorough smackdown and for that I'm happy. All I ever said was I wouldn't lose to them and we didn't. Good job team.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


On the upside we gave Hayley a thorough smackdown and for that I'm happy. All I ever said was I wouldn't lose to them and we didn't. Good job team.










Indeed you did not; congratz.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Indeed you did not; congratz.










What should you gather from this response as a tool to grow in life?

Denial is *not* a river in Egypt.


----------



## zodac

So I act nice, yet I'm a bad person.

You're not getting any prizes jck.


----------



## jck

Fine.

I have something you're not getting anymore either...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Fine.

I have something you're not getting anymore either...










I wanted to say something rude here...


----------



## jach11

wait waaa?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I wanted to say something rude here...










Go ahead...you can't treat me any worse than than my exs or my mother did.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Go ahead...you can't treat me any worse than than my exs or my mother did.










Your exes and mother might not have cared what OCN thought of them, but I do. I won't degrade myself just to insult you sir; evidentely there are enough people in your life who do that for me.

And yes, that was meant to be an insult.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Your exes and mother might not have cared what OCN thought of them, but I do. I won't degrade myself just to insult you sir; evidentely there are enough people in your life who do that for me.

And yes, that was meant to be an insult.










You care!?!?!


----------



## LiLChris

Hey guys!

Just saw the stats, it was a great war and our goal of destroying Boxxy was accomplished!








I hope everyone had fun in this competition.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hey guys!

Just saw the stats, it was a great war and our goal of destroying *Boxxy* was accomplished!








I hope everyone had fun in this competition.


Quoted, and emphasised, for hilarity.


----------



## jck

I don't care what anyone thinks of me, except this petite blonde who won me over and really does love me.

And, no one in my life knows you except me. Doh.

Perhaps it's time for me to disappear. I'm not in a playful mood, and I just got it suggested to me that I do all the work on my project because the female half of my team tends to do things lackadaisically and that doesn't get deadlines met.

Would have been nice if I'd known this 2 months ago when it got assigned. This is why I don't like having people be put on a team with me who aren't going to pull their weight.

Au revoir...Auf Wiedersehen...Goodnight.


----------



## LiLChris

So when are you giving the prizes out, I have an eye on a few things.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


You care!?!?!










Of course not; don't you see my second line contradicting the first?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Would have been nice if I'd known this 2 months ago when it got assigned. This is why I don't like having people be put on a team with me who aren't going to pull their weight.

Au revoir...Auf Wiedersehen...Goodnight.


Yeah... women are useless...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I don't care what anyone thinks of me, except this petite blonde who won me over and really does love me.

And, no one in my life knows you except me. Doh.

Perhaps it's time for me to disappear. I'm not in a playful mood, and I just got it suggested to me that I do all the work on my project because the female half of my team tends to do things lackadaisically and that doesn't get deadlines met.

Would have been nice if I'd known this 2 months ago when it got assigned. This is why I don't like having people be put on a team with me who aren't going to pull their weight.

Au revoir...Auf Wiedersehen...Goodnight.


zodac is a girl dont be jealos caus eyou cant get a girl......


----------



## LiLChris

Wait I missed something...let me start reading a few pages back.









I am confused on what happened, I will just ignore it for now.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hey guys!

Just saw the stats, it was a great war and our goal of destroying Boxxy was accomplished!








I hope everyone had fun in this competition.


you mean hayley?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hey guys!

Just saw the stats, it was a great war and our goal of destroying Boxxy was accomplished!








I hope everyone had fun in this competition.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*


you mean hayley?










It was a joke.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah... women are useless...

No, women are not useless. Just the one who I am having to work with that's not done but 3 screen mods in 2 months.

I've done 50+ and built all the custom tables for the entirety of the system and written the SQL to cross import between DB instances...and did all my other job duties besides.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82* 
zodac is a girl dont be jealos caus eyou cant get a girl......

IF you read English, you'd see the "petite blonde" I refer to. That's my girlfriend.

But you are right in one sense. I don't have a girl...I have a woman.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
No, women are not useless. Just the one who I am having to work with that's not done but 3 screen mods in 2 months.

I've done 50+ and built all the custom tables for the entirety of the system and written the SQL to cross import between DB instances...and did all my other job duties besides.

IF you read English, you'd see the "petite blonde" I refer to. That's my girlfriend.

But you are right in one sense. I don't have a girl...I have a woman.









i love girls, i hate women. mostly because I want to be forever young. hitting 20 is NOT cool brooooooo


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy* 
i love girls, i hate women. mostly because I want to be forever young. hitting 20 is NOT cool brooooooo

Well, my g/f is 25...and I'm...not that young.









Trust me...you think hitting 20 is NOT cool? Wait til you hit 40


----------



## LiLChris

Alright Boxxy team members now is our chance to overthrow Z while *it* isn't paying attention!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82* 
zodac is a girl dont be jealos caus eyou cant get a girl......











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy* 
i love girls, i hate women. mostly because I want to be forever young. hitting 20 is NOT cool brooooooo


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Alright Boxxy team members now is our chance to overthrow Z while *it* isn't paying attention!

Why would I wanna overthrow Z? I don't want to be an editor.









Now if I could have a lifetime appointment to be U.S. Ambassador to the Republic of Ireland...THAT I would love.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Why would I wanna overthrow Z? I don't want to be an editor.









Now if I could have a lifetime appointment to be U.S. Ambassador to the Republic of Ireland...THAT I would love.









irish girls rule. In terms of girls of the world, I would have to put irish on the same level as romanian girls near the top of my list


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Why would I wanna overthrow Z? I don't want to be an editor.









Its for Miki our future editor!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
zodac is a troll


----------



## ramenbuoy

oh chris, are you on steam?

I am thinking about trading my gtx470 for 2x ati cards + blocks (upgrade 5970s?) what do you think? or should I just buy a new mobo :<


----------



## LiLChris

Nope, going to log off soon actually real life is calling. >.<

As a folder if you buy 2 5970s I will never speak to you again...
If your gaming wait for the 6970 and get 2 of those or 1 580.

I will be back in a few hours.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy* 
irish girls rule. In terms of girls of the world, I would have to put irish on the same level as romanian girls near the top of my list









Hm. I've not known any Romanian girls. I knew a Croatian girl once. She was kinda...off. I met a Polish girl once while in Ireland, and she was lovely and sweet. The Irish girls I met were all lovely...all of them. Met some women from South Africa too...wow...all 3 were gorgeous.

I guess I've been lucky. Met a lot of beautiful, sweet women.

But, I have one now who is everything. Brains, beauty, heart of gold, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Its for Miki our future editor!


















Oh dear...LilChris is our own version of William Wallace.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hm. I've not known any Romanian girls. I knew a Croatian girl once. She was kinda...off. I met a Polish girl once while in Ireland, and she was lovely and sweet. The Irish girls I met were all lovely...all of them. Met some women from South Africa too...wow...all 3 were gorgeous.

I guess I've been lucky. Met a lot of beautiful, sweet women.

But, I have one now who is everything. Brains, beauty, heart of gold, etc.

Oh dear...LilChris is our own version of William Wallace.









I wonder who's gunna play Andrew Morrey?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Oh dear...LilChris is our own version of William Wallace.









Freedom!!!!










You Tube





Ugh distractions...


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Freedom!!!!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw-hQnhQBXE

Ugh distractions...

what's wrong with 2 5970s I thought they were good cards?

my motherboard only supports crossfire or else I would get another gtx470 :<


----------



## jck

That is my favorite movie


----------



## lawrencendlw

What he meant was that as a folder, ATI Cards really suck. You will not get very good PPD from them. It's because ATI does shaders differently than Nvidia and ATI got it wrong. I'm not a fanboi, simply just stating the facts. I would get a ATI card if they did 2 things. 1) Made cards that were great at folding and gaming, and 2) Changed their driver development team to one that actually makes drivers that are good and do it often enough so that updates are out for games that have recently been released.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


What he meant was that as a folder, ATI Cards really suck. You will not get very good PPD from them. It's because ATI does shaders differently than Nvidia and ATI got it wrong. I'm not a fanboi, simply just stating the facts. I would get a ATI card if they did 2 things. 1) Made cards that were great at folding and gaming, and 2) Changed their driver development team to one that actually makes drivers that are good and do it often enough so that updates are out for games that have recently been released.


ATi didn't get it wrong; Stanford and the Pande group decided to tune the folding cores toward CUDA calculations. ATi AMD Stream (openCL) will come into it's own, once it's been coded for


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
ATi didn't get it wrong; Stanford and the Pande group decided to tune the folding cores toward CUDA calculations. ATi AMD Stream (openCL) will come into it's own, once it's been coded for

ok... well folding isn't a HUGE deal to me. I play games competitively so that takes more of a priority, especially with Black Ops and BF3 which might be good.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Meh, ATI for gaming. Nvidia for Folding and gaming.


----------



## ramenbuoy

but what can I do about my asus p5q pro turbo.

guy at the computer store gave me a ATi crossfire board :<

keep in mind I have learned everything about computers, watercooling, overclocking, and all that jazz in the last month or less :<


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

i7 my friend. Do it soon as Sandy Bridge has restricted overclocking.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


i7 my friend. Do it soon as Sandy Bridge has restricted overclocking.


so you are suggesting buying a new mobo, new ram, and an i7?

what's sandy bridge?


----------



## ramenbuoy

uhhh my GPU isn't showing up on HFM.

any help mi amigos?

also if anyone knows anything about the things I want in my sig let me know


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Alright Boxxy team members now is our chance to overthrow Z while *it* isn't paying attention!











ask zodac if shes girl dont ask me that lol


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


so you are suggesting buying a new mobo, new ram, and an i7?

what's sandy bridge?


yep i would it is actually cheaper to build a low end 1366 (original i7) rig than it is to build a quad core 775 with the i7 still having WAY more performance 
sandy bridge is just the codename for the next generation intel chips


----------



## ramenbuoy

hmmm, ok.

I currently have a LGA 775 set up. maybe I will just wait to buy a whole new rig or something.


----------



## ramenbuoy

so i ****ed around with some things in my bios:

and I got to 3.4ghz on 453 bus speed voltage is still 1.25 (stock). think that's chill? I don't remember exactly what I turned off, but I did turn off c1e and stepping.

then i bumped my gpu from a slight overclock at 800 1600 1800 to 840 1680 1900 at 1.062v

thoughts?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy* 
hmmm, ok.

I currently have a LGA 775 set up. maybe I will just wait to buy a whole new rig or something.

In the January sales (think Black Friday expect for a whole month) I'm looking to pick up an i7 kit.


----------



## jck

I might pick up a TV in the big sales on Black Friday or after Christmas...if they get cheap enough.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Well, I got an email from Amazon.co.uk about Black Friday. They are slashing the price of things on their site so I'm hoping that means I can get some stuff


----------



## jck

I'll have to check there. I once got a 52" LCD + blu-ray + blu-ray 4 movies for $1300...and, that's was 2 years ago when LCDs were high dollar.

They have some good rebates/sales on there sometimes.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm on the look up for i7 parts. I made the mistake of buying a 32in HDTV.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://transmission.blogs.topgear.co.../29/stig-farm/

WIN!


----------



## jck

You know what's sad? They are coming up with an Americanized version of "Top Gear"...and I saw the preview...and dear God...whoever is making it just needs to keep paying BBC to have those 3 guys keep doing it for us.

Top Gear + American hosts with little/no wit = future epic fail


----------



## ramenbuoy

I think I have a problem....


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You know what's sad? They are coming up with an Americanized version of "Top Gear"...and I saw the preview...and dear God...whoever is making it just needs to keep paying BBC to have those 3 guys keep doing it for us.

Top Gear + American hosts with little/no wit = future epic fail

not only that but all they do is stupid **** that's not even interesting like long ass cross country events etc. OMG I WENT 165 MPH IF YOU COULD BE IN THE CAR WITH ME RIGHT NOW AND HEAR MY HEART BEATING LOLOLOL HAR HAR.


----------



## LiLChris

You have watercooling and thats your temps!








Yea go fix that, ASAP!


----------



## dlee7283

You Tube


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You have watercooling and thats your temps!








Yea go fix that, ASAP!

WHERE DOES IT SHOW MY TEMPS?!?! im worried about it seeming like my PSU is losing power every once in a while.


----------



## LiLChris

Nevermind, you linked a different graph...

The 12v line is fine, nothing to worry about.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah the 12V line is well within standards but I wouldn't rely on software to tell you that. Get an actual PSU tester and do it yourself. There only like $25 at Newegg and most of them work great.








I hit 2 million points today guys!!! now it's time to shoot for 3 million. I can't believe that I got that many points in that little time (I just started to fold back in August of this year). I didn't fold on my 480 for most of that and now I plan on being up most of the time for all 3 Clients and I even am for sure getting a GTX 460 within a month or so to add to all of it.


----------



## jck

I was sitting in the office this morning, and we were talking about tv shows...and...4 of 5 of us watch the British version of Top Gear...and agree, the American version is probably going to suck.

As for the British show, Jeremy and the guys just are funny...the tongue in cheek humor is so funny when they talk about some British motorcars. And whenever they show the cars who are fighting to be the fastest production car...like when they did 267MPH in a special Bugatti Veyron...and said they had radiators just for the hydraulics that control the rear downforce spoiler...holy smokes!









But, Americans are going to fail with their Top Gear. Just man up and admit...the Brits got that show perfect.


----------



## LiLChris

Don't watch any of that, but jck are you coming down for Ultra?


----------



## lawrencendlw

You know jck, you are having a skewed view of the show before it has even started. For all you know, it could end up being better than the brutish version. Chances are that it wont but what I am trying to say is that you are marking this show as bad before seeing it which leads me to beleive that you will mark it as bad even after seeing it, without giving it a chance. They are 2 entirely different shows. I just think that you should give the show a chance and not compare it to the BBC version as it isn't that show.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know jck, you are having a skewed view of the show before it has even started. *For all you know, it could end up being better than the brutish version.* Chances are that it wont but what I am trying to say is that you are marking this show as bad before seeing it which leads me to beleive that you will mark it as bad even after seeing it, without giving it a chance. They are 2 entirely different shows. I just think that you should give the show a chance and not compare it to the BBC version as it isn't that show.


Let's not be silly now; the British one has James May.

You don't get that kind of personality on US TV.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You know jck, you are having a skewed view of the show before it has even started. For all you know, it could end up being better than the brutish version. Chances are that it wont but what I am trying to say is that you are marking this show as bad before seeing it which leads me to beleive that you will mark it as bad even after seeing it, without giving it a chance. They are 2 entirely different shows. I just think that you should give the show a chance and not compare it to the BBC version as it isn't that show.


I'm giving it bad marks before having seen it? True. I've not seen the whole episode. However, I've seen clips and what not. The hosts are not as...er...how dare I say...natural at hosting as the 3 guys on the British version.

I fully admit, I am bias toward British television. I've preferred watching comedy and news documentaries often originated from the BBC since I was...3? Used to watch Monty Python and Doctor Who on educational television back where I grew up.

Will I watch it? Yeah, I'll watch an episode...maybe two. But from the snippits and clips I've seen from it so far, it is rather bland. Perhaps it was just those segments and parts that were that way. Who knows.

But, I can say this: I have never once been disappointed with an episode of the British Top Gear show. Ever. Always informative. Always entertaining. And, always something to talk about of interest...whether it was the cars, guest celebrities, or contests the guys do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Let's not be silly now; the British one has James May.

You don't get that kind of personality on US TV.










Well, we had Simon Cowell for 9 years...but, that was on American Idol so...it really doesn't count.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Well, we had Simon Cowell for 9 years...but, that was on American Idol so...it really doesn't count.










And we stole him from the British.

I love Top Gear, the American one has me on the edge of not caring. Its the personalities on Top Gear that make it really good. If they swapped out the hosts on the British ones for some random people it probably wouldnt be half as good.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


And we stole him from the British.

I love Top Gear, the American one has me on the edge of not caring. Its the personalities on Top Gear that make it really good. If they swapped out the hosts on the British ones for some random people it probably wouldnt be half as good.


Yeah. I think he was on Britain's Got Talent or something originally.

I am really into Top Gear. And yes, the hosts have such a banter and way of carrying the show that have made it an enigma. It is (from what I've been told) the single most popular TV show in the world right now (supposedly between 250M-300M per episode watch it).

I wonder how its ratings compare to what Baywatch had years ago.


----------



## tismon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah the 12V line is well within standards but I wouldn't rely on software to tell you that. Get an actual PSU tester and do it yourself. There only like $25 at Newegg and most of them work great.


Or go the uber-cheap route and get it from meritline. I have no idea if this is known around here, but I've also been on slickdeals for a little while and love cheap prices. And don't worry, although cheap and long shipping times (a few weeks), it's also free shipping and we over there use it all the time. Myself included.

Here's a cheap version, and here's a little better one.

I might actually have to grab that one with the lcd next order.


----------



## Drogue

So I wanted to share this story...

I sold my 920 for 175 bux. I ordered a _used_ 950 from a guy on here for 230 bux. He lost my 950, but said he was getting more in a few days or he could refund my money. I told him I'd wait for a 950.

The next day, he PM's me sayin' he's upgrading me to a _brand new_ 960 for being cool about it. Just got it today, it's in my machine and running like a clock.

So a _brand new_ 960 for 230 bux (actually only 55 out of pocket). Good stuff!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


So a _brand new_ 960 for 230 bux (actually only 55 out of pocket). Good stuff!


All the new kids on the block are getting 970 for $215.









http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...announced.html

If I find someone in a retail store to do that for me I am switching out the 930.
Even if I sell it for $150...


----------



## Drogue

Yeah I saw that.. bite me.

I'm not posting in here anymore.


----------



## LiLChris

Why don't you sell the 960 for $200 and see if you can pick up the 970?
Its worth it when those chips sell for like $879 new on Newegg.

Even if you sell the $960 for $100 its still worth the lost, 6 core chip!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Let me know if any of you work in retail that sells intel chips so that I can pay to have you get me one of those. I am going to be coming into some cash soon so maybe we can work out a deal that can be mutually beneficial.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Let me know if any of you work in retail that sells intel chips so that I can pay to have you get me one of those. I am going to be coming into some cash soon so maybe we can work out a deal that can be mutually beneficial.


Good luck finding anyone on here, you can sell that chip for $500 for a instant sale.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I like to believe that there are some people out there that would try to help out a fellow computer enthusiast... Or at least I would like to think so anyways.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I like to believe that there are some people out there that would try to help out a fellow computer enthusiast... Or at least I would like to think so anyways.

It's 1 per person.









I really doubt anyone is that nice around here to let a $500 profit sale go for free. If there was no limit then that would be different.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah but maybe someone already has one or doesn't want one but has access.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Note to self. REMEMBER TO SET YOUR ALARM ON THE WEEKENDS AS WELL!!!!

That is all.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Note to self. REMEMBER TO SET YOUR ALARM ON THE WEEKENDS AS WELL!!!!

That is all.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *LiLChris*  







  
prepare yourself

  
 You Tube


----------



## lawrencendlw

If you guys have not already seen this then take a minute to go over and look at is as I am sure that you wont be disappointed that you did. I need a new case contest


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
All the new kids on the block are getting 970 for $215.









http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...announced.html

If I find someone in a retail store to do that for me I am switching out the 930.
Even if I sell it for $150...

I just faxed in my latest pay stub. 970 here I come!

The only hesitation I have is do I sell my 920 and this new chip and buy a 980x? Or should I run both the 920 and 970. I'd love to do both but I would need a new mobo and psu. I have 2GB of DDR3 I could use.







Halp!


----------



## lawrencendlw

You'd get much much more PPD running both so I'd say take the savings from buying the 970 and buy the PSU and Motherboard and Use it for the 970 and then use the 920 for any GPU's that you have and to fold -bigadv but that is just what I would do.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You'd get much much more PPD running both so I'd say take the savings from buying the 970 and buy the PSU and Motherboard and Use it for the 970 and then use the 920 for any GPU's that you have and to fold -bigadv but that is just what I would do.


Thats very true. I will prob do that. I'll just drop in the 970 and save some money for a new mobo and psu for the 920.


----------



## EmoKid

Hi every1 ^^ could I join the the team and fold for the sooooo adorable boxxy?
Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## zodac

Also, FFW is over.









However, the Foldathon is due to start next week. Check the link in my sign if you're interested.


----------



## LiLChris

Boxxy is still getting new members to start folding!


----------



## zodac

Nevah!


----------



## AMD SLI guru




----------



## zodac




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

:d


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperXX;11479984*
> I just faxed in my latest pay stub. 970 here I come!
> 
> The only hesitation I have is do I sell my 920 and this new chip and buy a 980x? Or should I run both the 920 and 970. I'd love to do both but I would need a new mobo and psu. I have 2GB of DDR3 I could use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halp!


Hehe I love my 970.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11659175*
> Boxxy is still getting new members to start folding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop hating Z. >.<


Z's jealous.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Go for the 980!!!!!!


----------



## mitchbowman

go for teh *XEON*


----------



## jck

Go for the blade server!!


----------

